# Mondraker Dune; Tech, Tipps und mehr



## rabidi (21. Juli 2011)

Da es doch anscheinend ein paar Dune Fahrer hier im Forum gibt und das Dune doch ein etwas spezielles Bike mit ein paar Eigenheiten ist eröffne ich diesen Thread.
Meine Erfahrungen beim Aufbau meines neuen Rahmens haben gezeigt dass hier ein Austausch nötig ist zumal man nicht viel im Netz findet.

Fange ich mal an; das Dune ist der Nachfolger meines Commencal Meta 6 das ich bis letzte Woche (6 Tage Dolomiten) noch gefahren bin und mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war.

Gewechselt aufs Dune RR habe ich vor allem wegen dem Rahmengewicht (1,2kg wurden gespart) und weil ich ein etwas reaktiveres Bike wollte das ich schneller beschleunigen kann.

Heute soll der Aufbau fertig werden (der fehlende 9fach direct mount Umwerfer ist heute angekommen)

Vor allem beim Antrieb gabs Schwierigkeiten, wollte meinen 9fach Antrieb einfach aufs Dune rüberschrauben, da hier schon ein 10fach Umwerfer mitgeliefert wird wollte ich mit 10fach Kette ein  Schleifen am Umwerfer  vermeiden. Hatte aber nicht gedacht dass meine X9 Shifter nicht mit dem Umwerfer zusammenpassen .

Dazu kommt dass das Dune nicht mit nem 22er Kettenblatt gefahren werden kann (26 Serie), mit nem 24er gehts einigermassen ohne dass die Kette am Schaltzug und an der Schwinge schleift.

Kettenführung (Blackspire Stinger)...kein Platz! Nachdem ich das Innenlager mit nem Spacer verbaut habe, Kettenblattschrauben abgefeilt, Stinger bearbeitet und die ISCG Aufnahme vom Lack befreit habe gehts ohne Schleifen. Damit die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt nicht zu nah an die Schwinge kommt hab ich zusätzlich die Erhöhung auf der Rolle weggeschnitten, jetzt wird die Kette zwar auf dem kleinen Blatt kaum geführt, braucht es auch nicht!

Steuersatz hat der Händler mir nen Anderen eingepresst damit ich meine 1.1/8 Gabel fahren kann.
Testfahrt wird wohl morgen sein, bin gespannt!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rabidi (29. Juli 2011)

Hier noch die ersten Fotos des Bikes nach dem Aufbau und erster Testfahrt. (der schlimme Kettenstrebenschutz ist inzwischen schwarz)


















Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bike.
Jetzt noch der Aufkleber am Umwerfer weg und dann is gut.
Wann kommt der Fahrberricht?


----------



## rabidi (29. Juli 2011)

Aufkleber ist schon weg, hatte ich erst auf dem Foto gesehen!

Fahrbericht kommt, da ich erst vor 14 Tagen im Urlaub war, dann das Dune aufbauen musste, allein im Büro bin und viel Arbeit habe, dazu noch 4 Bikes warten muss da es am 06.08 wieder in Urlaub geht (diesmal mit Famile) dauert das noch etwas.
Allerdings kann ich dann meine Erfahrungen von 14 Tagen Davos schildern, da muss das Dune auch durch die beiden neuen Bikeparks!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bikas (30. Juli 2011)

Was mit Sicherheit auch genial aussehen würde, wäre ein Kettenstrebenschutz mit goldener Schrift und dann MONDRAKER drauf;-) Vielleicht wirst du ja bei zwosix fündig, hier mal der Link: www.zwosix.de


----------



## rallleb (30. Juli 2011)

Hatte nur mit meinem 10fach Umwerfer am anfang auch probleme, war ein langes prozedere bis es ohne schleifen ging damit der 2x9 Antrieb passt.
Mit der SLX Kurbel und 22-32 ging aber alles top, da mußte nix gefeilt werden.
Eingeritten hab ich's 3 Tage im Harz, danach sah das unterrohr schon aus wie die front eines Autos nach 200000Km Autobahn, hab dann Folie draufgepappt.
Die Lackquali ist unter aller Sau, ein Staubkorn und alles platzt bis auf die Grundierung weg, leider darf man es nicht Pulvern oder umlackieren lassen wg Garantie
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2011)

Hab zwar nicht das Bike aber einen 10fach Direct-Mount Umwerfer hab ich auch bestellt, weil mein Santa Cruz Blur Carbon den braucht.
Was ist da jetzt genau inkompatibel? Ich habe X.9 Trigger Shifter und will 9-fach Kurbel und Kette fahren...
Wenn das ein Problem ist müsste ich evtl. nochmal umbestellen.
EDIT: Ich habe einen SRAM X.9 Umwerfer bestellt, aber eben 10-fach, während Du ja Shimano XT montiert hast.


----------



## Heimo (30. Juli 2011)

Schönes Bike. Wird dir Freude machen, vorallem der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut und die Geometrie ist eine gute Mischung zwischen handlich und Geradeauslauf.
Den Zug zum Umwerfer (SLX 3x9) hatte ich rechts vom Sitzrohr verlegt damit er bei vollem Einfeder ausweichen kann, weil die Strebe vom Hinterbau ihn berührt. Die Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager hatte ich gekreuzt und mit einem Kabebinder zur Bremsleitung gehängt, dann läuft er schräg zur Aufnahme an der Strebe und kommt auch bei einem 22er Kettenblatt nicht mit der Kette in Berührung. Kettenführung hatte ich eine C-Guide montiert, was nicht ganz optimal war durch die tiefe Kettenstrebe. Die Kette läuft auf dem kleinen Blatt dann schräg durch die Führung. Ein Nachteil des Hinterbaus ist, dass er lautes Kettenschlagen verursacht, trotz Kettenführung. Als Schutz für den Dämpfer hatte ich einen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch mit Kabelbinder montiert und zwischen Link und Strebe durchgesteckt.
Mit dem Lack hatte ich keine Probleme, ausser an der Kettenstrebe direkt hinter der Kurbel, Schlauch drüber und mit Kabelbinder fixieren, fertig.

Nun fahre ich eine Nukeproof Mega und überleg mir den Dune RR Rahmen abzugeben.


----------



## rabidi (1. August 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hatte nur mit meinem 10fach Umwerfer am anfang auch probleme, war ein langes prozedere bis es ohne schleifen ging damit der 2x9 Antrieb passt.
> Mit der SLX Kurbel und 22-32 ging aber alles top, da mußte nix gefeilt werden.
> Gruß Ralf



Hast du vielleicht ein Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig? Mit dem Mittleren Sram schleift bei mir die Kette an der Schwinge.



Floh schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt genau inkompatibel? Ich habe X.9 Trigger Shifter und will 9-fach Kurbel und Kette fahren...
> Wenn das ein Problem ist müsste ich evtl. nochmal umbestellen.
> EDIT: Ich habe einen SRAM X.9 Umwerfer bestellt, aber eben 10-fach, während Du ja Shimano XT montiert hast.



Anscheinend hat ein 10-fach Umwerfer (für 2 Kettenblätter) ein anderes Uebersetzungsverhältnis sodass er mit 9-fach Schaltern falsch schaltet. Keine Ahnung obs evtl doch geht, ich habs nicht hinbekommen.



Heimo schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Wird dir Freude machen, vorallem der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut und die Geometrie ist eine gute Mischung zwischen handlich und Geradeauslauf.
> Den Zug zum Umwerfer (SLX 3x9) hatte ich rechts vom Sitzrohr verlegt damit er bei vollem Einfeder ausweichen kann, weil die Strebe vom Hinterbau ihn berührt. Die Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager hatte ich gekreuzt und mit einem Kabebinder zur Bremsleitung gehängt, dann läuft er schräg zur Aufnahme an der Strebe und kommt auch bei einem 22er Kettenblatt nicht mit der Kette in Berührung. Kettenführung hatte ich eine C-Guide montiert, was nicht ganz optimal war durch die tiefe Kettenstrebe. Die Kette läuft auf dem kleinen Blatt dann schräg durch die Führung. Ein Nachteil des Hinterbaus ist, dass er lautes Kettenschlagen verursacht, trotz Kettenführung. Als Schutz für den Dämpfer hatte ich einen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch mit Kabelbinder montiert und zwischen Link und Strebe durchgesteckt.
> Mit dem Lack hatte ich keine Probleme, ausser an der Kettenstrebe direkt hinter der Kurbel, Schlauch drüber und mit Kabelbinder fixieren, fertig.
> 
> Nun fahre ich eine Nukeproof Mega und überleg mir den Dune RR Rahmen abzugeben.



Bin bisher absolut zufrieden mit dem Dune, besserer Hinterbau dazu wendiger mit mehr Grip am Vorderrad wie mein Meta 6. Genau wie ich erhofft hatte fühlt man gut dass es leichter und steifer ist.
Umwerferzug ist bei mir auch rechts, Schaltzug und Bremsleitung ebenfalls gekreuzt.
Meine Blackspire Stinger Kettenführung hab ich mit Säge, Feile und Teppichmesser bearbeitet, als sie dann immer noch geschliffen hat (Kette am Blech) wurde sie im Schraubstock zusätzlich mit dem Hammer malträtiert...passt jetzt wunderbar.
Kettenschlagen gibts nur manchmal auf dem kleinen Blatt, auf dem 36er ist absolute Ruhe.
Im Wiegetritt hab ich jetzt nach ca. 150km ein Knarzen und meine hintere Bremse macht zeitweise Geräusche wie ein Schiffshorn, der Rahmen verstärkt diese Töne natürlich enorm. Schrauben sind alle fest!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rabidi (2. August 2011)

Update:
Knarzen und Knacken im Wiegetritt sind weg, war die Maxle; Gewinde etwas gefettet und gut wars!
Tröten von der Bremse (Elixir R) ist nach penibler Reinigung aller Teile weniger geworden aber noch nicht ganz weg; nach dem Urlaub werde ich noch ne andere Scheibe probieren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Datenwurm (2. August 2011)

hattest du den Rahmen auf der Waage? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (3. August 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> hattest du den Rahmen auf der Waage? Würde mich mal interessieren.



Meine Kuchenwaage geht nur bis 3kg, die war überfordert (Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Umwerfer). Der Rahmen ist im Gegensatz zum Meta6 (3,9 kg ohne Dämpfer) schon sehr leicht, hört man auch gut wenn die Steine dagegenprasseln! Wollte es gestern bei meinem Kumpel im Bikeshop an die Waage hängen, er hatte aber keine Zeit, musste wie ein Wilder Räder verkaufen.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimo (3. August 2011)

Da ich den Rahmen in M zu Hause liegen habe, kann ich ihn am Abend an die Federwaage hängen.


----------



## Heimo (3. August 2011)

Gewicht - Rahmen Dune RR M mit Steuersatz, Umwerfer (SLX), Maxle Achse Sattelstützenschnellspanner und Schaltzughüllen vorne+hinten - 3,56kg.


----------



## rabidi (4. August 2011)

Dann könnte das mit den 3kg mit Dämpfer hinkommen, guter Wert!

Hier die Dune's für 2012, grad eben in nem spanischen Forum gefunden!














Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimo (4. August 2011)

Die Farbgebung ist nicht schöner geworden.
Warum bieten sie nicht Eloxal schwarz oder silber als Alternative an?


----------



## rabidi (17. August 2011)

Gruetzi aus der Schweiz! Genauer gasagt aus Davos.
Bin jetzt schon fast 14 Tage hier mit meinem Dune unterwegs und es begeistert mich immer mehr! Ob flowige Trails, verblockte Abfahrten, die Bündner A-Line,...das Bike macht alles mit, gibt viel Vertrauen (fehlte mir immer wieder am Vorderrad bei meinem Meta 6).
Hier einige Updates:
Die Schiffshornbremse gibt Ruhe sobald sie warm ist, hab sie also nicht viel hier gehört.
Hab jetzt auch endlich den Grund gefunden warum die Kette viel am Umwerfer schleift:
9-fach XT Umwerfer ist verbaut (Dual Pull); hier liegt das Problem, beim ersten Einstellen war alles wunderbar, nach der ersten Testfahrt hats geschliffen aber gut funktionniert. Scheinbar hat beim ersten Bunnyhop der Hinterbau den Umwerfer, eigentlich die Umlenkung fürs Kabel (wenn das Kabel von unten kommt), nach vorne gebogen sodass, wenn ich aufs kleine Blatt schalte, die Umlenkung gegen die Directmounthalterung am Rahmen stösst und dadurch verhindert dass der Umwerfer weit genug zurückschwingt. Kompliziert...als Lösung werde ich diese Umlenkung einfach wegsägen 
Schrauben haben sich keine gelöst, Lack sieht noch ganz gut aus!



Morgen ist der letzte Biketag hier bei schönstem Wetter, hab noch nen genialen Trail beim Wandern am Jakobshorn gefunden, der wird morgen mit 600hm erkämpft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (18. August 2011)

Habe evtl. vor mir einen dune rahmen zu holen, wie sieht es denn mit dem umwerfer vorne aus?
Da ich 2x10 fahren möchte, passen die sram s1 direct mount umwerfer an den Rahmen?


----------



## rallleb (18. August 2011)

Bei meinem war der SLX im lieferumfang dabei.
Bei einigen anderen hier im Forum auch


----------



## rabidi (18. August 2011)

Beim Rahmen ist ein 10-fach SLX Umwerfer dabei, ebenso ein tapered FSA Steuersatz und die Maxle. 2011er Rahmen sind allerdings soweit ich weiss ausverkauft.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## geq (18. August 2011)

Richtig hole mir einen gebrauchten 11`er Rahmen aber dort ist nen 3-fach Umwerfer verbaut möchte aber einen 2-fach.
Deswegen die Frage welche (am besten Sram) passen?


----------



## rabidi (19. August 2011)

Soweit ich informiert bin hat nur Shimano den Standard mit der Nut und einer Schraube, Sram hat immer 2 Schrauben oder? Nen 3-fach Umwerfer kannst du auch 2-fach fahren! Aber aufpassen, beim Kauf keinen Dual-Pull nehmem!
Der hier z.B.: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48866/xt-umwerfer-fd-m786-direct-mount-2-x-10-schwarz.html
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## geq (19. August 2011)

Danke für die hilfe werde den xt nehmen!


----------



## rabidi (23. August 2011)

@geg
Hab jetzt erst gesehen dass der XT Umwerfer den ich gepostet hab ein Dual-Pull ist, da muss der Umlenkarm abgesägt werden (ist aber kein Thema, hab ich bei meinem jetzt auch gemacht)!
Bei meinem Dune läuft jetzt alles wie geschmiert!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## geq (13. September 2011)

Hi, mein Dune ist jetzt auch fertig!
Benötige noch etwas eingewöhnungszeit, war erst zweimal damit fahren.
Die Kettenstrebe hätte man besser platzieren können.
Meine Lösung sieht so aus


Ist jetzt schön leise! Egal auf welchem Kettenblatt!
Und nen kleinen Mudguard habe ich mir auch aus gfk gebastellt!
Also zu 100% haben die Jungs von Mondraker nicht zu ende gedacht!
Ein paar dinge wären schöner gegangen!


----------



## rabidi (15. September 2011)

Hi,
da das Lager meiner modifizierten Blackspire Stinger immer schlechter ging (hat jetzt ca. 4000 km drauf) hab ich meinem Dune ne E13 Heim2 gegönnt. Passt Plug & Play, macht leider wegen der harten Rolle beim treten "RRRRRRRR".
Beide Dämpfergleitlager sind jetzt nach 500 harten km hinüber, werden in Kürze gewechselt.
Sonst passt alles wunderbar, das Bike ist unglaublich wendig, vor allem der Wechsel von der Einen in die nächste Kurve ist der Wahnsinn (gell Serge? ). Was mich noch etwas irritiert ist das Klimpern der Kette (kannte ich von meinem Commencal überhaupt nicht!).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Red-Stone (15. September 2011)

rabidi schrieb:


> das Bike ist unglaublich wendig, vor allem der Wechsel von der Einen in die nächste Kurve ist der Wahnsinn (gell Serge? ).
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Absolut, schwupp-schwupp und weg ist er. Kann effektiv bezeugen, dass du mit dem Dune einen Zacken flinker unterwegs bist als mit dem Meta  Krieg echt 'nen Krampf beim Versuch dir mit meinem ONE zu folgen  One jetzt das Canfield schlecht zu machen 

Serge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (17. September 2011)

kannste mal nen bild von der heim am dune posten?
Sag mal kann man beim Dune die Geo verstellen?
Meine superkefü, läuft super ruhig!
Also voller erfolg.


----------



## rabidi (18. September 2011)

Foto muss ich noch machen, mir ist es jetzt aber gelungen die Kette absolut ruhig zu kriegen. Auf die Rolle hab ich ein passendes Gummiband aufgezogen, rollt jetzt ohne Geräusche. Zudem hab ich wie bei der Stinger die Führung mit dem Gummihammer ca.4mm weiter unter das Tretlager gebracht, scheint jetzt endlich so zu funktionnieren wie ich mir das vorstelle. Klasse!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## geq (20. September 2011)

Bei meinem Selbstbau habe ich Schrumpfschlauch über die rollen gezogen!
Hält wirklich gut und dämmt gut die Geräusche.


----------



## daday (17. Oktober 2011)

hi weiss einer von euch welche maße das dune bei den dämpfer buchsen hat? möcht evtl nadellager einbauen und weiß die maße net! danke!!


----------



## rabidi (18. Oktober 2011)

daday schrieb:


> hi weiss einer von euch welche maße das dune bei den dämpfer buchsen hat? möcht evtl nadellager einbauen und weiß die maße net! danke!!



Fox-typisch 12,7mm; meines erachtens kann man aber getrost darauf verzichten da das Dune den Dämpfer nicht klemmt. Falls das Ansprechverhalten nicht gut ist, dem Dämpfer bei TF ein Push Tuning verpassen lassen. Bekannt ist dass nur der Dämpfer vom RR speziell auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist. VPP-typisch verhärtet der Hinterbau etwas unter Kettenzug.
Ich hab neuerdings die Polymerbuchsen von TF drin, fühlt sich jetzt gut an!
Nach dem Einbau der Buchsen hatte sich der Hinterbau auf einmal sehr hölzern und unruhig angefühlt...die Dämpferschrauben hatten sich in den Achsen des Dämpfers mit Loctite festgeklebt . Jetzt fahre ich die Dämpferschrauben ohne Schraubensicherung, klappt bisher einwandfrei.

In letzter Zeit hab ich noch folgende Aenderungen durchgeführt: Ne neue Truvativ Stylo 2.2 ersetzt die alte und krumme Firex; zudem hab ich dem Dämpfer ne Verkleinerung der Luftkammer verpasst (Gummiring am Dämpfer flog zu oft runter), der Hinterbau fühlt sich jetzt noch ne ganze Ecke aktiver an!

Heute Abend muss ich aber erstmal des Knarzen beseitigen das beim Treten auftritt. Da jetzt nach 800km zum ersten mal die Schraube untere Wippe-Hauptrahmen locker war schraube ich das Ganze auseinander und putze und fette diese Stelle mal ordentlich. Kettenführung werde ich nun so bearbeiten dass ich diese Schrauben auch mit angebauter Kurbel und Kefü kontrollieren kann. Hoffentlich ist nix ausgeschlagen, bin 1-2 Touren mit lockerer Schraube gefahren  

Btw, hab jetzt erst herausgefunden dass die besagten Schrauben von hinten, also durch die untere Wippe nach vorne festgeschraubt werden...nur mal so also Info

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## daday (18. Oktober 2011)

hmmm ja ich hab das RR und es spricht eigentliche eh fein an, würds aber trotzdem evtl gern ausprobieren


----------



## rallleb (18. Oktober 2011)

Heute Abend muss ich aber erstmal des Knarzen beseitigen das beim Treten auftritt. Da jetzt nach 800km zum ersten mal die Schraube untere Wippe-Hauptrahmen locker war schraube ich das Ganze auseinander und putze und fette diese Stelle mal ordentlich. Kettenführung werde ich nun so bearbeiten dass ich diese Schrauben auch mit angebauter Kurbel und Kefü kontrollieren kann. Hoffentlich ist nix ausgeschlagen, bin 1-2 Touren mit lockerer Schraube gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jetzt sag nicht, es hätte dich keiner gewarnt
Gruß Ralf


----------



## rabidi (19. Oktober 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht, es hätte dich keiner gewarnt
> Gruß Ralf



Gewarnt wurde ich, ja...deshalb hab ich ja extra nicht nachgezogen! 740km bis sich eine Schraube lockert finde ich ganz ok, war bei meinem Commencal auch nicht anders, da konnte man allerdings nachziehen ohne etwas abbauen zu müssen. Alle 500km mal nachziehen ist für mich kein Thema!
Gestern abend hab ich mal den unteren Link ausgebaut, die Konstruktion ist, wie ich finde, sehr gut. Passgenauigkeit überragend!
Dass sich die besagten Schrauben gerne lösen liegt wohl darin dass die Gewindeinserts nicht übermässig breit sind. Die Lager laufen noch, wenn auch nicht mehr seidenweich (werde die wohl nächstes Frühjahr wechseln).  
Der untere Link braucht 4x 6900 2RS.







Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rabidi (20. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch wie vor einiger Zeit gewünscht ein Foto der e13 Heim2 an meinem Dune:




Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (29. Oktober 2011)

Also das das dune weich anspricht kann ich nicht berichten...
Die Hinterbauperformance ist mmn nicht gerade toll!
Ich fahre ein RR mit dem dafür geshimten dämpfer.
Bei 80kg mit klammotten brauche ich 160 psi damit es nicht durchschlägt!
Daher ist das ansprechverhalten nicht soft!
Man muss sagen, dass ich auch recht knackige trails fahre und die Karre ziemlich rannnehme
Kann man nen vivid air einbauen?
Was fahrt ihr für einen dämpfer und mit welchem druck?


----------



## Red-Stone (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin zwar nicht der Dune-Pro, denke aber, nach Live-Ansicht von rabidi's Rahmen  dass alle Dämpfer mit AGB recht problematisch sein dürften. Und der Vivid ist zudem richtig fett. Dürfte von den Platzverhältnissen sehr eng werden.

Ansonsten den Dämpfer bei TF-Tuned o.ä. umtunen lassen.


----------



## mick_1978! (11. November 2011)

rabidi schrieb:


> Fox-typisch 12,7mm



Ich glaube was der Kollege meinte, war die EinbauBREITE der Alubuchsen und nicht den Durchmesser des Gleitlagers.
Die EInbaubreite der Buchsen würde mich im Vorfeld auch interessieren. Ich sollte bis nächstes We mein '10er Dune bekommen.


----------



## mick_1978! (25. November 2011)

Sodele...Dune 2010 ist da und hat schon die ersten km auf dem Buckel. Geht bisher super.

Hatte mir ja einen Manitou Evolver ISX6 von 222mm auf 216mm umgebaut. Gestern Abend getestet ob er reinpasst.........leider nicht. Bei 50mm von 63mm Hub ist Ende Gelände, da der AGB an den Rahmen stößt.

Werd die Tage mal den ein oder anderen Dämpfer ins Auge fassen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit nem anderen Dämpfer im Dune?


----------



## mick_1978! (29. November 2011)

................sodele hier mach ich weiter.

Ich werde den Manitou Evolver jetzt modifizieren. Hab da im Evolver Thread ne nette Idee zugeschoben bekommen. 
Wenn er dann rein passt mach ich nen Freudentanz und poste nen paar Bilder hier rein.

Habe auch einen Thread eröffnet, in dem die Aussenmaße von Dämpfern gepostet werden können. Allerdings bis jetzt ohne Reaktionen.


Also weiter mit dem Doppelpost. 

*Folgende Dämpfer passen nicht in den 2010er Rahmen:

- Manitou Evolver ISX6 (ehemals 222mm, intern umgebaut auf 216mm)
- Rock Shox Vivid Coil; 216x63mm
denke, dass der Vivid Air auch ausscheided, da er ähnlich aufbaut wie der Coil. Der Monarch könnte auch rausfallen, da er vom AGB ähnliche Ausmaße besitzt wie der Vivid.*


----------



## clausi87 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
mein projekt für diesen winter ist nun fix.mein lapierre spicy weicht einem 2012 dune rr.
das ich nur den rahmen geordert hab ,dacht ich mir ,ich poste dir mal den entstehungsprozess nach und nach,vielleicht kann ich ja dem ein oder anderen helfen.

der rahmen macht an sich erstmal einen sehr guten eindruck. lack und schweisnätte sehen sehr gut aus.
2012 kommt der rahmen mit folgenden parts:
fox rp23 kashima
2x10 xt umwerfer 
fsa steuersatz









geplant sind bis jetzt
lyrik rc2dh 170mm
hope m4
hope/dt ex500 lrs
ks 950r
cane creek angle set -1°

beim rest hin ich mir noch nicht sicher

leider gab es heute schon das erste problem,das mir leider auch schon von meinem summum bekannt war.die dämpferschrauben haben extrem in den stahlbuchsen gefressen und lassen sich nich mehr ohne massive gewalt entfernen.da ich das ,wie gesagt, schon mal bei einem mondraker hatte.bring ich den rahmen zurück und lass es lieber erstmal meinen händler versuchen die schrauben doch noch zu entfernen. 

wir werden sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (4. Dezember 2011)

...die schrauben haben mir doch keine ruhe gemacht und ich habs noch mal versucht.heute ging es dann auch.das öl hat wunder bewirkt.



auf dem bild sieht man wunderbar woran es lag.
die falsche schraubensicherung an der falschen stelle


----------



## Red-Stone (4. Dezember 2011)

Das neue RR hat aber mal ne schicke Farbe!


----------



## rabidi (4. Dezember 2011)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ...die schrauben haben mir doch keine ruhe gemacht und ich habs noch mal versucht.heute ging es dann auch.das öl hat wunder bewirkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, meine waren auch fest verklebt; hätte ich dir jetzt als Tipp gegeben, hast du aber schon gelöst! Falls du Probleme bekommst, ich hab meins ja auch selbst aufgebaut. Wäre interessant zu wissen ob beim Kashima Dämpfer im Wiegetritt der Uebergang von Plattform auf Offen auch so gut spürbar ist; mein Dämpfer geht deshalb in Kürze zu TF. 
Die neue Farbe find ich gut!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## clausi87 (4. Dezember 2011)

bei meinem summum war es mit den schrauben so ziehlich das gleich.was mich echt ärgert weil es ja nicht so schwer ist sowas vernümpftig zu bauen.das war dann aber auch das einzige problem ,ich hoffe bei dune wird das auch so
was den dämpfer angeht bin ich seht gespannt.mit luftdämpfern in der leistungsklasse hab ich bisher keine erfahrungen.


----------



## rabidi (8. Dezember 2011)

clausi87 schrieb:


> was den dämpfer angeht bin ich seht gespannt.mit luftdämpfern in der leistungsklasse hab ich bisher keine erfahrungen.



Möglicherweise musst du die Luftkammer etwas verkleinern, obwohl, mein Händler sagte mir dass die 2012er ganz,ganz leicht an der Umlenkung geändert worden sind. Eventuell bringt das schon genug Progression zum Ende des Federwegs.
Meinen Dämpfer schicke ich nächste Woche zu TF, ist für den 19.12 eingebucht, kommt dann Push getuned zurück wenn ich aus den schneelosen Schiferien zurückkomme. Bin richtig gespannt ob und welche Veränderungen spürbar sind! 
Sonst läuft das Bike einwandfrei, der Rahmen hat jetzt 1000km hinter sich, wurde von Anfang an nicht geschont. 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## clausi87 (8. Dezember 2011)

ich behalte das mit der luftkammerverkleinerung mal im hinterkopf .das ist ja schnell gemacht.vielleicht passts aber auch bin ja mit 60kg mehr der bikeflo.
du kannst ja mal einen erfahrungsbericht zum tuning reinstellen.
heut hab ich erstmal eine mudgard für den hinterbau laminiert.wenn geschliffen und lackiert gibts mal ein bild.

gruß claus


----------



## clausi87 (15. Dezember 2011)

so langsam tut sich was.
der madgard ist fertig





das angleset mit -1°cap und xtr innenlager sind verbaut.





und für ein deutlich besseres ansprechverhalten würden neue buchsen und harteloxierte achsen verbaut...is echt ein riesen unterschied.


----------



## rabidi (16. Dezember 2011)

clausi87 schrieb:


> so langsam tut sich was.
> der madgard ist fertig


Oha, sieht interessant aus! Der Dämpfer bekommt tatsächlich jede Menge Dreck ab, jedoch sehe ich am Dämpfer des Cube Stereo meines Bruders das seit 2007 mit dem gleichen Dämpfer läuft (Rahmen wurde getauscht da gebrochen) dass der Dreck nicht wirklich viel ausmacht.



clausi87 schrieb:


> das angleset mit -1°cap und xtr innenlager sind verbaut.


Hatte ich auch im Sinn, allerdings läuft das Bike mit original Lenkwinkel so ausgewogen dass ich das Angleset erstmal zeitlich nach hinten geschoben hab.




clausi87 schrieb:


> und für ein deutlich besseres ansprechverhalten würden neue buchsen und harteloxierte achsen verbaut...is echt ein riesen unterschied.



Sind das diese Huber-Dingse? Die stehen ganz oben auf meiner "haben wollen-Liste" fürs Frühjahr!

Letzten Samstag hab ich mein Dune nochmal schnell zusammengeschraubt um ne Runde zu Biken (Dämpfer war schon verpackt für die Reise zu TFTuned), ohne die verkleinerte Luftkammer konnte ich echt keine Drops über 50cm springen ohne durchzuschlagen (Sag auf 30%).
Ich hoffe mal dass ich dieses Jahr ohne gebrochene Knochen aus den Schiferien zurückkomme (fahre nie wieder blaue Pisten ) und dass übernächste Woche passables Wetter ist, dann kann ich berichten ob sich das Push'en lohnt!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mick_1978! (16. Dezember 2011)

Ollten Huber Bushings sein. Die fahre ich in meinem Giant Glory und bin zufrieden damit. Der Verschleiß ist deutlich geringer und wenn mal nen Gleitlager durch geht....die kosten 2 Euro und nicht 6-12.

Habe jetzt meinen gemodeten Evolver ins Dune 2010 verpflanzt. Es fehlen zwar noch 3-4mm Hub da der Dämpfer mit dem AGB am Rahmen kollidiert, aber das bekomm ich auch noch in den Griff. Am We wird dann getestet.
Ein Bericht zum Umbau wird demnächst in diesem Thread zu finden sein.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Dezember 2011)

ja das sind die huberbushings.als ich das im inet gesehen hab musst ich die einfach ausprobieren.
bei dem gard geht es mit neben dem schutz für den dämpfer auch um den schutz vor dem putzen 
noch könnt ich noch  einen bauen.
den dämpfer bin ich die tage mal in meinem spicy probe gefahren und fand das setup recht stimmig...mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube dass es ab 2011 unmöglich ist einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter einzubauen da alles noch enger um den Dämpfer wurde.
Ein Zenith mit Evolver wäre !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## clausi87 (16. Dezember 2011)

@mick_1987
der aufbau kommt sehr gut.leider hat sich ja die dämpfer position ab 2011 nach vorn verschoben.was den einbau von dämpfern mit AGB ausschliest.
auf den bericht bin ich trotzdem gespannt.


----------



## mick_1978! (16. Dezember 2011)

Kommt sobald ich das verda**te Kabel für meine Digicam finde. Will da noch nen Bild einfügen.


----------



## daday (17. Dezember 2011)

clausi87 schrieb:


> ja das sind die huberbushings.als ich das im inet gesehen hab musst ich die einfach ausprobieren.



hey, bin an den dingern auch intressiert - hast du sie oben und unten montiert?
und magst du die maße posten? und fahrst du die 2 oder 3teiligen?


----------



## clausi87 (17. Dezember 2011)

ja ich hab die bushings oben und unter montiert.in der einbaubreite gibt es nur die zweiteilige version. was die maße angeht misst du am besten selbst,da du sie auf den zentel mm auf deinen rahmen anpassen lassen kannst. bei mir waren sie beide genau 22mm breit/mit 10mm bohrung.zusätzlich hab ich sie anfasen lassen.


----------



## clausi87 (24. Dezember 2011)

pünktlich zum fest gehts weiter 

170er lyrik steckt im angleset, e13 heim2 ist montiert und ein thomson x4 50mm sammt K9 switch 780 lenker ist montiert.der lenker kamm leider 10min nach dem ich das bild gemacht hab.





weiter gehts im neuen jahr mit turbine 24/36 kurbel und xt 10 antrieb.

allen ein frohes fest


----------



## rallleb (24. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, das 2012er grün gefällt mir sehr gut, die 11er Farbkombo hatte was von" Jakobs Krönung Racing Team"
Leider darf man die Farbe aus Garantie-technischen gründen nicht ändern


----------



## Red-Stone (25. Dezember 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> Hmm, das 2012er grün gefällt mir sehr gut, die 11er Farbkombo hatte was von" Jakobs Krönung Racing Team"



LOL 
(naischt geint dech Ralph ;-)


----------



## rabidi (25. Dezember 2011)

Servus,
der Dämpfer von meinem Jacobs-Bike ist immer noch bei TF; Kolbenstange hat nen Schaden und muss gewechselt werden, wird jetzt auf Kashima geändert da der Aufpreis nur 10 Euros war. Zur Sicherheit des erneuerten Dämpfers hab ich gleich nen Schutz gebastelt, obwohl ich ja gedacht hatte dass es nicht nötig sei . Der Prototyp war in 10min fertig, Bilder kommen!
Zudem hab ich mit den Techniker von TF abgesprochen wie ich mir den Hinterbau vom Dune vorstelle, er passt Druckstufe und Propedal an une zusätzlich wird das Big Hit Kit eingebaut um Durchschläge aufzufangen. Bis ich den Dämpfer ausprobieren kann wirds sicher nächstes Jahr weden  
Bis dahin...
Grüsse
Ralph

@red stone
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0bert (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi

ich möchte mir vielleicht auch ein mondraker dune kaufen bin ca 183cm groß schrittlänge ist 85cm würdet ihr mit zu M oder L raten?


----------



## clausi87 (28. Dezember 2011)

das m fällt sehr kompakt aus.bei meinen 175 passt es wunderbar.ich denkmal für dich war die l eine bessere wahl


----------



## daday (28. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest beides fahren... Das L hat halt nen langeren radstand und besseren geradeauslauf... Ich fahr bei 180 ein L aber mit nem 45 er vorbau alles langere ware mir zu gestreckt...


----------



## rabidi (28. Dezember 2011)

R0bert schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich möchte mir vielleicht auch ein mondraker dune kaufen bin ca 183cm groß schrittlänge ist 85cm würdet ihr mit zu M oder L raten?



Ich fahre mit 180cm und 83cm Schrittlänge ein M; muss aber dazu sagen dass ich gerne sehr kompakte Bikes mag. Würde dir auch zu nem L raten; Alternativ das Zenith in L, ist wieder etwas kürzer als das Dune in L.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mick_1978! (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre mit 188 nen '10 L Rahmen mit 35mm Vorbau und es ist für mich perfekt. Finde den Rahmen von der Geo länger als den Pitch Rahmen in L.


----------



## clausi87 (28. Dezember 2011)

es rollt ..und es rollt gut
kurbel ist nur zur probe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (29. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt! Und so sauber (kein Wunder ohme Kette)! Meins ist irgendwie immer versaut 
Mein Rp23-Push-Kashima-Hybrid ist endlich wieder auf dem Weg zu mir, hoffe dass ich mitte nächster Woche wieder biken kann!
Hier noch mein Schmutzfänger, wenn ich ordentlichen Kunststoff gefunden hab bau ich ne definitive Version.




Grüsse Ralph


----------



## Red-Stone (29. Dezember 2011)

rabidi schrieb:


> Mein Rp23-Push-Kashima-Hybrid ist endlich wieder auf dem Weg zu mir, hoffe dass ich mitte nächster Woche wieder biken kann!
> Hier noch mein Schmutzfänger, wenn ich ordentlichen Kunststoff gefunden hab bau ich ne definitive Version.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034669



Hört man gerne


----------



## rabidi (6. Januar 2012)

Da isser!


----------



## clausi87 (6. Januar 2012)

jetzt müssen da nur noch ander bushings rein. ich hab meine beiden bikes (summum,dune ) auf huberbushings umgerustet und muss sagen vorallem beim dune war der unterscheid groß.


----------



## rabidi (18. Januar 2012)

Kleines Update.
3 Ausfahrten hab ich jetzt mit dem neuen Dämpfer gemacht, durchgeschlagen ist bisher nix (vorher das grösste Problem)!
Nochmal im Detail: der Dämpfer fühlt sich ganz anders an, man spürt eine stark verbesserte Dämpfung durch den ganzen Federweg, trotz gleichem Sag (18mm) hab ich nun 10psi mehr drin (160 zu vorher 150). Das Bike fühlt sich aber höher im Federweg an als vorher. Klettert besser und nimmt schnelle Schläge besser auf. Dazu ist mir aufgefallen dass man nach einem Drop oder Sprung viel weicher aufgefangen wird.
Bisher lag der Ring einmal unten ohne dass ich nen Durchschlag gespürt habe, allerdings hatte ich am Sonntag das Gefühl dass der Hinterbau nicht mehr so geschmeidig arbeitete (konnte meiner Meinung nach nur da dran liegen dass ich vorher das Specialized Enduro von Red-Stone probiert hatte...ein echtes Plüschtier). Das komische Wippen im Wiegetritt ist weg, eigentlich kann man jetzt das Propedal vergessen da die Dämpfung fast alle Wippbewegungen aufsaugt. Bei Propedal auf 3 kann man richtig reinstampfen ohne dass sich gross was bewegt (gut bei Passfahrten wenn man hin und wieder ne Zeit im Stehen hochfahren möchte).

Gestern jedoch beim Bikeschrauben bemerkte ich dass sich die untere Buchse auf der Achse festgefressen hatte  (wahrscheinlich die Folge einer üblen Regen und Schlammfahrt die Woche vorher). Kurzum neue Buchse eingepresst und es fühlt sich wieder gut an.
Zudem kommt noch dass meine Reverb nicht mehr so wollte wie ich (Dichtring zerfleddert, schon repariert), nach 6 Wochen Regenpause der Hintern schmerzt...ein richtiger Erfahrungsbericht wird wohl erst im Frühling kommen. 
Alles in Allem hat das Pushen sehr wohl was genützt da die Kritikpunkte ausgemerzt worden sind!

Bis dahin

Ralph


----------



## mick_1978! (18. Januar 2012)

rabidi schrieb:


> Gestern jedoch beim Bikeschrauben bemerkte ich dass sich die untere Buchse auf der Achse festgefressen hatte



Ich würde dir die Huber Bushings, wie Clausi87 schrieb, empfehlen. Gerade bei Systemen wie beim Giant Glory, so denke ich mir das es auch beim Dune wirkt, wirken die wirklich wunder. Und dazu kostet nen neues Bushing 2 anstatt 8, wie bei Fox. 
Ich fahre sie im Glory und habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit der oberen Buchse. Die war zuvor alle 3-4 Wochen, sammt der Alu Distanzstücke hinüber.


----------



## rabidi (19. Januar 2012)

Morgen,
wollte jetzt mal die Huber Buchsen bestellen, bin allerdings im Büro und mein Bike zuhause. Ist der Dämpferschraubendurchmesser 8 oder 10mm (Dune 2011)? (12,7 der Dämpfer; 22,2 Breite)
Hab die Schraube zwar vor meinem geistlichen Auge wenn ich mir allerdings den Messschieber unter die Brille schiebe tuts höllisch weh .
Hmm, grübel....


----------



## clausi87 (19. Januar 2012)

der schrauben durchmesser ist 10mm 12,7 beim dämpferauge...brauchst aber nur fox angeben und bei der breite miss lieber den untern link noch mal aus. ich hab meine auf 22mm fertigen lassen da die 22,2 vom orginal nur seeehr schwer rein ging.die 22er gehen jetzt augend rein.so wie es sich gehört.ich hab mir zusätzlich eine kleine fasee außen drehen lassen da es an der obern aufnahme sonst,meiner meinung nach scheise aussieht^^


----------



## rabidi (19. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps!
Meine aktuelle untere Achse hab ich nach dem ersten Dämpferausbau passend gefeilt weil fast nicht mehr reinzubekommen, da hast du Recht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mick_1978! (19. Januar 2012)

Und das tolle an den Buchsen ist, dass man dieselbe Achse für sämtliche Dämpfer verwenden kann. Man muss einfach ein paar andere Gleitbuchsen bei ihm bestellen, z.B. für einen Manitou und benutzt dieselbe Achse wie beim Fox, RS, BOS, etc.. 

Und nein ich werde nicht von Huber Bushings gesponsort.  bin einfach nur begeistert von dem Produkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymofo (29. Januar 2012)

hi, 
habe hier ein neues Mondraker Dune 2011 in L zu verkaufen, kommt mit dämpfer, steuersatz und umwerfer. 
Falls jemand interesse hat bitte mailen, muss mein 2012 Projekt leider Stoppen. 

gruß 
tob


----------



## clausi87 (5. Februar 2012)

so es ist bis auf bash und zug für die stütze fertig. leider war die sonne heut schon weg.


----------



## rabidi (6. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Ich hab am Samstag das Dämpfungsöl in der Lyrik auf 2,5er umgestellt; ist ab 2-3°C stark überdämpft gewesen. 
2 Ausfahrten hab ich mit den Huber Bushings hinter mir und ich kann ebenfalls sagen dass es sich gelohnt hat, Ansprechverhalten hat sich ein ganzes Stück verbessert! Bin echt mal gespannt wie es sich bei humanen Temperaturen anfühlt!

Bis dahin,
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## daday (9. Februar 2012)

heyleute, hat wer von euch ne teileliste wo ich rausfind welche lager im dune verbaut sind (bj 2010)? ich wills net erst komplett zerlegen und danach die lager bestellen sondern lieber gleich die neuen haben...

lg


----------



## prana76 (14. Februar 2012)

Hier noch mein selbstgebauter Mudguard.
Hab nen kaputten Kistendeckel aus dem Baumarkt bekommen und dann über eine Kartonvorlage zugeschnitten. 

Das Teil wird nur geklemmt und kann problemlos rausgenommen werden.


----------



## prana76 (19. Februar 2012)

Problem Steckachse Hinterrad:

Das Dune 2012 kommt ja mit der Marzocchi QR Steckachse was ne gute Sache ist, wenn das Teil richtig klemmen würde. Leider hatte mein Hinterrad Spiel, wenn ich den Schnellspannhebel mit normaler Kraft zumachte. Als ich dann richtig angezogen habe, brach ich mir fast die Finger beim Öffnen des Hebels. 

Abhilfe: Rock Shock Maxle, klemmt super selbst bei geringer Hebelkraft und kann mit Imbus nachjustiert werden.


----------



## Iceman79 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich seit längere Zeit auch glücklicher Bezsitzer eines Dune bin, werde ich mich mal hier einmischen 

Aha - mein Dune:






Die Laufräder, Sattel... hab ich da auf Grund der bekannten hier Probleme bereits geändert....
Hab jetzt die DT Swiss Laufräder mit der Schraubachse 






Die anderen Tips hier fand ich bis jetzt auch sehr Hilfsreich...

Aber ich hab immer noch ein Problem mit meinem Hinterbau 
Ich hab da so ein Gefühl, dass er etwas mehr flext als er soll!
Hat schon mal einer evt. andere Lager ausprubiert?
Falls ja, würd mich echt interesieren Welche er verbaut hat und wie sind da so die Erfahrungen?

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## prana76 (20. Februar 2012)

Laut Gepräch mit dem Schweizer Importeur wurde mir gesagt das bei den Lagern der neueren Modellen statt Alu nun Stahl zum Einsatz kommt, weil es zu schnell Flex gab. Bei der Dämpferaufnahme kann ich es sehen, ob es bei den anderen Lagerpunkten auch Änderungen gab, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Iceman79 (20. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Vielen dank für die Info - werde es meine Händler checken lassen, wen es da was gibt, dann werde ich es auf jedenfall verbauen...
...hier ein aktuelles Bild was ich gerade gemacht hab:






Wie gesagt, die der ø10mm Steckachse hinten hab ich deutlich mehr Stablilität in den Hinterbau bekommen aber leider flex der immer noch   

Ich hoffe nur, dass die neuen Lager da etwas besser sind...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prana76 (1. März 2012)

Bezüglich Spiel im Hinterbau ...

Ich hab gestern den Hinterbau auseinandergeschraubt. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass du beim Dämpfer keine Stahlbuchsen drin hast. Ansonsten gibt es ja bei den Drehpunkten nur noch Stahlschrauben mit Alu-Inserts und normalen Rillenkugellagern. Bei den Lagern wirst du nichts besseres finden, die Dinger sind eh nach 1 Jahr hinüber, egal ob du bilige oder SKF verbaust. Meine haben haben schon nach 50km einen deutlichen Schlag drin, aber das ist normal.

Also mal Dämpferaufnahme und Lager checken ob du dort Spiel findest.


----------



## rabidi (2. März 2012)

Bei meinem Dune gibts zurzeit keine Neuigkeiten weil im Moment keinerlei Probleme. Der gepushte Dämpfer geht unglaublich gut, durch die Huber Bushings kann ich bei gleichem Ansprechverhalten mehr Druck im Dämpfer fahren wodurch der Dämpfer nur noch ganz selten durchschlägt (bei tiefen Drops je nach Landung).
Der Lyrik hat das 2,5er Oel gut getan, auch hier fahre ich jetzt etwas mehr Druck in der Luftkammer, fahre trotzdem mit fast offenen Druckstufen (wenns im Sommer warm wird hab ich noch viel Spielraum).

Zu dem Flex im Hinterbau; hatte ich im Herbst auch, parallel dazu lautes Knacken aus der Gegend vom Tretlager. Grund: lockere Schraube rechts an der Verbindung unterer Link - Hauptrahmen (Schraube ich auch heute Abend auseinander da wieder Knacken auftritt).

Sonst geht mein Bike extrem gut, momentan bin ich sehr zufrieden!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## daday (3. März 2012)

prana76 schrieb:


> Bei den Lagern wirst du nichts besseres finden, die Dinger sind eh nach 1 Jahr hinüber, egal ob du bilige oder SKF verbaust. Meine haben haben schon nach 50km einen deutlichen Schlag drin, aber das ist normal.



hast du zufällig die lagerbezeichnungen/typ irgendwo stehen? ich würds gern tauschen, aber lieber vor dem zerlegen schon kaufen!


----------



## prana76 (3. März 2012)

So wie Rabidi es schon mal geschrieben hat, brauchst du für den unteren Link.

4 Stück *6900 2RS*

z.B. hier: http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...kugellager-6900---61900---10-x-22-x-6-mm.html
In der Dropdown unbedingt 2RS (berührende Lippendichtung beidseitig) auswählen und Edelstahlvariante.

oder:

http://www.soap-box-derby.de/shop/S...ugellager-Typ-61900-6900-2RS-22x10x6--60.html
http://kugellagershop-duesseldorf.de/shop/article_1833/61900-2RS-_-6900-2RS-Rostfrei.html?pse=apq

und evtl. *Werkzeug* sowas: http://www.bikester.ch/fahrradzubehoer/werkzeug-montage/lagerwerkzeug-6900/264896.html

Die anderen 2 Lager an der Schwinge musst du selbst ankucken. Lässt sich ja einfach abmontieren.

Gruss Tom


----------



## daday (3. März 2012)

prana76 schrieb:


> So wie Rabidi es schon mal geschrieben hat, brauchst du für den unteren Link.
> 
> 
> Gruss Tom



ah super danke für die fixe antwort!


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. März 2012)

Hey,

haben die 2011 Dune`s eine ISCG Old aufnahme?? Vielen dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (19. März 2012)

nein ist iscg neu am dune .


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. März 2012)

Mhhh komisch. Weil meine Kettenführung hat ISCG 05 und die passt nicht


----------



## clausi87 (19. März 2012)

was hast du den verbaut?


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. März 2012)

Eine E13 LG1


----------



## clausi87 (20. März 2012)

das problem ,das ich keine einfach kettenführung montieren konnte , hatte ich vorher bei meinem lapierre spicy auch. da war dann die kettenstebe im weg. bei dune hab ich es noch nicht versucht, sieht aber nach dem selben problem aus.


----------



## prana76 (20. März 2012)

Ich fahre das das XTR-Shadow-Plus-Schaltwerk, da kannst du eine härtere Federspannung und einen Reibungs-Stabilisator aktiveren. Ich nehme das Dune recht ran und verbrauche die gesamten 160mm vorne und hinten. Die Kette ist bist jetzt noch nie abgesprungen. Falls das eine Option für dich wäre.


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. März 2012)

Jop genau das ist das Problem. Die Kettenstrebe ist im Weg. Der Bashguard unten stößt da leider dran.


----------



## mick_1978! (20. März 2012)

Ich fahr nen X0 Blackbox in medium an meinem Dune R aus 2010 und hatte auch im härteren Gelände, sprich Wurzel, Steine, Kanten, Sprünge, etc. noch nie wirklich das Problem mit einer abgesprungenen Kette.
Achso....natürlich ohne Führung.


----------



## rabidi (20. März 2012)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Jop genau das ist das Problem. Die Kettenstrebe ist im Weg. Der Bashguard unten stößt da leider dran.



Die e13 Heim 2 passt! Mit ein bisschen feilen auch mit ner 9-fach Kurbel.

Gucksdu Post 36: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8848243&postcount=36

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rabidi (23. März 2012)

Tolles Wetter draussen und mein Dune läuft erstklassig (ausser dass ich Milch in die Räder nachkippen muss).



Und in Action




Jetzt noch ein paar Stunden Büro und dann wieder ab auf die Trails!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (23. März 2012)

Cooles Bike! ;-)

Und vor allem cooles Foto ;-)))


----------



## rabidi (26. März 2012)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Cooles Bike! ;-)
> 
> Und vor allem cooles Foto ;-)))



Ich sag nur "Jacobs Krönung Racing Team"; Lob zurück, danke fürs Foto machen!


----------



## mexicola (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Wollte fragen ob einer weiß ob man den truvativ x-guide am dune montieren kann- bzw hats schon jemand probiert?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30719_Kettenfuehrung-X-Guide-Modell-2012-.html

Mfg


----------



## rabidi (21. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## mexicola (21. Mai 2012)

rabidi schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren!


Hey, ja angeblich soll die MRP G2 SL reinpassen und die is e gleich- quasi nur das die x-guide 2fach is!


----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Mai 2012)

tach hier,

hab jetzt mein neues dune fast fertig, mit x-guide










versuche gerade, den hinterbau zum durchschlagen zu bringen

rad läuft super. nach ersten tests in niederbronn in france bin ich sehr zufrieden..

wer in der nähe vom saarland wohnt ist das hier interessant:

http://www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de/

vielleicht sieht man sich ja zu einem erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## rabidi (22. Mai 2012)

Schönes Bike! Farbe gefällt mir besser als meine Jacobs Krönung!
Von dem Flowtrail Ottweiler hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört, müsste von Luxemburg aus in ca. einer Stunde da sein; somit fest eingeplant für diesen Sommer!
Bei meinem Dune hab ich einige farbliche Veränderungen vorgenommen, so hab ich die Farbe vom Lenker entfernt und schwarze Odi's montiert; sieht besser aus!
Und weil ich nach dem ewigen Schlamm das Bike jetzt endlich mal geputzt habe gibts auch Fotos:









Das ewige Knarzen im Wiegetritt versuche ich diese Woche durch den Einbau neuer Lager im unteren Link unter Kontrolle zu kriegen.
Vor meiner grossen Dolomitentour Anfang Juli müssen noch die Verschleissteile des Antriebs (eventuell Umstieg auf Slx Shadow Plus) gewechselt werden, Schaltzüge und Hüllen müssen neu, Reverb und Lyrik brauchen Service, 2 neue Ardents kommen auch drauf.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Iceman79 (23. Mai 2012)

...sieh ich da ein Riss an dem Knick in der Nähe des Umwerferst oder ist das nur ein Dreckspritzer???


----------



## rabidi (24. Mai 2012)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> ...sieh ich da ein Riss an dem Knick in der Nähe des Umwerferst oder ist das nur ein Dreckspritzer???



Riss? Nö, Mondraker brechen nicht  Ich schau's mir zuhause aber nochmal live an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mexicola (29. Mai 2012)

Fahrt irgendwer sein dune mit ner 180er gabel bzw is es noch kompatibel?
Mfg


----------



## rabidi (30. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr die 170er Lyrik, passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt, einen Versuch mit der 180er wärs wert, denke aber dass die eherzum Zenith passt!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rabidi (1. Juni 2012)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Die 4 Lager im unteren Link hab ich gewechselt (ging problemlos mit Schraubstock, Gummihammer und Austreiber). Knarzen ist weg (hoffentlich für länger), Hinterbau fühlt sich jetzt noch kontrollierter, satter an, denke dass die alten Lager wirklich einen weg hatten. 
Ich mag das Bike!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mexicola (13. Juni 2012)

so meines:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1145677


----------



## rabidi (14. Juni 2012)

mexicola schrieb:


> so meines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, jetzt noch ein Foto auf dem man alles besser erkennt 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mexicola (14. Juni 2012)

rabidi schrieb:


> Sehr schön, jetzt noch ein Foto auf dem man alles besser erkennt
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



ja muss sagen is schlecht mitn handy aufgenommen 
werd mal 'n besseres posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (14. Juni 2012)

So - mein neues 2012 Model nach der Probefahrt 


 
Bike läuft wieder super, brauche aber dringend eine gute 2Fach-Kefu, was habt ihr bis jetzt so ausprobiert. 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## mexicola (14. Juni 2012)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> So - mein neues 2012 Model nach der Probefahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seas,
also die truvativ x-guide is top!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30719_Kettenfuehrung-X-Guide-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## rabidi (14. Juni 2012)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> So - mein neues 2012 Model nach der Probefahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön!
Warum der Wechsel von 2011 auf 2012? Edith sagt: Ich Doofmann, weiss ja bescheid!
Kefü hängt auch von der Kurbel ab, bei ner 9fach (Truvativ Stylo bei mir) oder Shimanokurbel passt nur die E13 Heim2 (mit anpassen).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mondraker-biker (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen.,

bin gerade in Mondraker-Land! Mein grünes
 Dune muss Heimat getestet werden! 

Ich fahre die Fox 36 180 und die X-Guide und es passt.

Ich werde Euch berichten!

Grüsse Jürgen


----------



## Iceman79 (19. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Tipp  
Ich hab immer noch die 2011 2xFach Sram Kurbel dran.
Werde mir auch den truvativ x-guide besorgen...


----------



## rallleb (23. Juni 2012)

So, ich hatte die Schnauze voll, von dem häßlichen original Lack.
Jetzt in neuem Gewand, sorry sind nur eifon Foto's



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1151774


----------



## rallleb (23. Juni 2012)

ups


----------



## Red-Stone (23. Juni 2012)

Geile Farbe!
XL?


----------



## rallleb (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, is'n XL


----------



## rabidi (25. Juni 2012)

Hübsch, so in Blau!

Sagt mal, hatte noch niemand das Problem mit einer trötenden hinteren Bremse? Meine ist manchmal sehr laut aber vor Allem nerven mich dann die Vibrationen.
Problem tritt meistens auf wenn ich mit meiner Frau unterwegs bin und nur mässig stark die Bremse benutze.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (14. Juli 2012)

Moin Dune-Gemeinde,

wetterbedingt nehm ich mir mal Zeit, meinen Dune-Test in Mondraker-Land ein bissl zu kommentieren...

Als erstes probierte ich die Muddy Mary in Freerideausführung, vorne Vert hinten Trail, und prompt bei der ersten Ausfahrt hinten schon nen Durchstich in der Lauffläche von einem schönen harten Dorn!!! Danach blieb ich aber von Reifenschäden verschont. Grip wie immer sehr gut, Rollverhalten wie immer schlecht!

Nächstes Problem hatte ich mit der Formula R1, die Steckverbindungen zu Lösen hat. Bei der letzten Tour at home löste sich eine warum auch immer und ich hatte nur noch die Hiterradbremse, grrr. Problem war bei Mondraker bekannt und wir blockierten die Arretierung mit einem Kabelbinder, hat bis jetzt geklappt. @ Ralph: trötende Bremsen hatte ich nicht.

Ansonsten 3,5 Wochen unter staubtrockenen Bedingungen muss Tribut gezollt werden. Die Fox 36 mag das gar nicht und musste nach jeder Ausfahrt gewartet werden, um gutes Ansprechverhalten zu haben. in der letzten Woche knarrte das Tretlager, nicht immer aber immer öfter. Hier ind Deutschland nach einer nassen Wäsche war Ruhe bis jetzt.

Kletterverhalten und Abfahrtsverhalten wie gewohnt für mich Top!

Ich konnte mir schon den 2013er-Dune-Prototyp mit Forward Geometry anschauen. Da Rahmengrüösse L war der Rahmen zu gross für mich. 







Jetzt warte ich hier mal auf besseres Wetter!

So long

Jürgen


----------



## rabidi (16. Juli 2012)

Servus,
ich bin auch wieder von meinem Dolomitentrip zurück; mein Dune wurde zwar letztes Jahr schon in Davos in alpinem Gelände getestet, damals aber kurz nach dem Erstaufbau und ohne Feintuning.
Unsere Route:
Tag 1: Halbtagestour am Kronplatz (Panoramaweg und Herrnsteig)
Tag 2: San Cassiano-Pralongia-Passo Valparola-Averau-Alleghe
Tag 3: Alleghe-Pescul-nochmal Averau (da am Tag vorher in ein Gewitter gekommen mit Notausgang auf Strasse)-Caprile-Sottoguraschlucht
Tag 4: Passo Padon (Routenänderung wegen drohendem Gewitter am Col Becher)-Bindelweg-Canazei-Col Rodella-Plattkofelhütte
Tag 5: Plattkofelhütte-Campitello di Fassa-Belvedere-Arraba-Crepe Rosse-Caprile-Alleghe-Pescul
Tag 6: Mördergewitter (Auto geliehen um unseres zu holen), Uebergesetzt nach Latsch-Trail N°6 hinuntergeballert (nein...gerollt, ballern darf man in Latsch nicht)
Tag 7: Uebergesetzt nach Fiss (A), Dauerregen, als der Himmel aufging schnell aus dem Schwimmbad aufs Bike und auf den Frommes.

Zum Dune: absolut sorglos, keine Materialschäden, keine Probleme! Knarzt trotz derber Schlammpackungen nicht, Hinterbau in diesem groben, schnellen Geläuf absolut perfekt. Einmal ist mir der Vorderreifen kurz von der Felge gesprungen, zisch, Milch spritzt, nachpumpen, fertig.
Ich bin immer mehr von dem Bike überzeugt, vor allem habe ich extremes Vertrauen ins Fahrverhalten (liegt auch an den Maxxis Ardent). Diverse harte Einschläge von Steinen und Felsbrocken ins Unterrohr hat der Rahmen unbeschadet überstanden...
Das Tröten der Bremse hab ich damit in den Griff bekommen indem ich die Sitz- und Kettenstreben mit Lenkerband umwickelt habe...hatte auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt dass bei den abenteuerlichen Biketransporten auf italienischen Sesselliften keine Kratzer hinzukamen...


Ausser nem geprellten kleinen Finger (Felskontakt) und einem Abgang über den Lenker in Fiss ist nix passiert!
Impressionen:


----------



## mondraker-biker (19. Juli 2012)

@ ralph: naja, schön, im gegensatz zu meiner feinstauborgie etwas feuchter...

kleine info: am samstag wird in ottweiler am flowtrail geshuttelt von 12 - 17 uhr.
lust und zeit?

greetz jürgen


----------



## rabidi (20. Juli 2012)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> kleine info: am samstag wird in ottweiler am flowtrail geshuttelt von 12 - 17 uhr.
> lust und zeit?



Schade, Wochenende schon voll verplant 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mondraker-biker (20. Juli 2012)

Auch ohne Pendelbus machts viel Spass...

so long

Jürgen


----------



## la bourde (2. August 2012)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> Moin Dune-Gemeinde,
> 
> wetterbedingt nehm ich mir mal Zeit, meinen Dune-Test in Mondraker-Land ein bissl zu kommentieren...
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht H. Sanchez und seine Kumpels ?


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. August 2012)

Wer ist denn H.Sanchez? Nein, der war nicht dabei


----------



## rabidi (9. August 2012)

Hab gestern mein Dune auf 10-fach mit dem neuen X9 Type2 Schaltwerk umgerüstet, zum Testen hab ich die Rolle der Kettenführung erstmal weggelassen und, was soll ich sagen, kommt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr drauf! Das Schaltwerk dämpft wirklich jedes Kettenschlagen, selbst bei übelsten Wurzeltrails, raus!
Sonst ist alles beim Alten, letztens hat mir ein übler Felsbrocken zuerst das Schienbein blaugrünrot geschlagen dann nen Kabelbinder, Lenkerband an der Sitzstrebe durchschlagen (hab noch nicht geguckt wie tief die Schramme drunter ist), von den Speichen abgefedert und dann noch das Lenkerband an der linken Kettenstrebe durchschlagen; Bremsleitung hat auch etwas abbekommen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cosheen (12. August 2012)

Hallo liebe dune community - habe mir gerade ein Dune R 2012 geholt und hätte ,2,3kleine Fragen die ich soweit ich sehe in dem Thread nicht gefunden habe ... falls sie doch wo sind bitte den verweis 

Bei meinem Reign 2011 hat der dämpferwechsel von rp2 auf monarch plus einen riesen sprung nach vorne bedeutet - vermutlich beim dune nicht möglich aufgrund des geringen platzangebotes oder?
2. Wie schlagen sich die onoff draw laufräder? werden sonst gleich neu durch ztr flow mit hope ersetzt. 
3. habe leider nirgendwo gefunden ob das 2012 dune iscg 5 kettenführungen montieren lässt bzw. wass ihr für das sinnvollste bei 2x10 haltet?

Vielen Vielen dank und happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosheen (13. August 2012)

Um das dune mit 10mm achse hinten zu fahren muss man nicht irgendwelche dropouts wechseln oder? lG


----------



## Iceman79 (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, dass es nicht hier hin gehört aber Falls einer einen neuen 2012 Dune Rahmen in L oder diverse neuwertige Orginalteile braucht (Schaltaugen, Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker...) , dann kann er sich bei mir melden. Hatte einen kleinen Zwischenfall  hab jetzt zwar jetzt einen neuen Rahmen, werde den aber min. dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren....

Bei Interesse einfach PN 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## rabidi (14. August 2012)

@cosheen
-Monarch plus passt nicht, hab meinen RP23 deswegen bei TF Tuned Pushen lassen, übrigens absolut empfehlenswert!
-OnOff Laufräder, keine Ahnung, hatte nur den Rahmen gekauft und fahre eh Flow mit Hope.
-Iscg05 ist schon richtig, aufpassen muss man aber auf die weit heruntergezogene Kettenstrebe (E13 Heim2 fahre ich, obwohl das Type2 Schaltwerk die jetzt abgelöst hat)
-Mein DuneRR hat Maxle; 10mm ist gleich zu Schnellspanner was den Rahmen angeht.

@iceman
Wassn passiert?

Grüsse 
Ralph


----------



## Iceman79 (14. August 2012)

Hi,

gesundheitliche, finaziele und private Probleme  kamm irgenwie alles auf einmal....
...war aber eine schöne Zeit auf dem Mondraker 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Cosheen (14. August 2012)

hey rabidi, ok - nadellager auch schon mal versucht? bringen die was? 
Also ist die e13 heim 2 empfehlenswert für ein 2012er dune? wieviel hat das push tuning gekostet, wie lange gedauert und was hat sich verändert?

vielen Dank für deinen Support!

lG michi


----------



## rabidi (14. August 2012)

@iceman
Na dann halt die Ohren mal steif, hoffentlich geht alles wieder in Ordnung!

@cosheen
Nadellager? Beim Dämpfer? Da hab ich Huber Buchsen drin. Im Thread ist die Evolution meines Dunes ziemlich genau erklärt...jetzt mach ich Feierabend und geh biken!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cosheen (16. August 2012)

ja ich hab noch ein set daheim dass ich eig. in mein gestohlenes reign einbauen wollte aber egal. welchen tune habt ihr denn beim fox dämpfer? lG

MIchi


----------



## Cosheen (17. August 2012)

Hey und noch eine Frage bitte - ein freund möchte sich auch eines kaufen ist 178/177 gross - passt ihm noch ein medium oder MUSS er sich schon ein large holen? Vielen Dank


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. August 2012)

Ich bin 175cm groß und fahre das Dune in M bin mit der Größe sehr zufrieden!


----------



## rabidi (20. August 2012)

Cosheen schrieb:


> Hey und noch eine Frage bitte - ein freund möchte sich auch eines kaufen ist 178/177 gross - passt ihm noch ein medium oder MUSS er sich schon ein large holen? Vielen Dank



Ich bin 179cm gross und fahre auch ein M, ist aber mit 50er Vorbau arg kurz; muss man mögen! Abstand Knie-Lenker ist mit Knieschonern fast nicht mehr vorhanden! Hier relativ gut zu Sehen:





Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Nachaz (22. August 2012)

Hallöchen,

fahre des Dunes großen Burder, das Zenith und habe im Bikepark immer das nervige Problem, dass die Kette vorne runterfällt - links wie rechts. In freier Wildbahn tritt das Problem kaum auf, nur eben bei längeren "Ruckelfahrten" - also Wurzeln etc. Passiert bei 41/28 KB, wie auch bei 39/26 KB jeweils mit der "original" SRAM S1400-Kurbel.

Umwerfer ist soweit unten wie geht, nix verzogen, Kette hat richtige Länge. Habe schon vom Heim2 das Röllchen getauscht, mit Spacern und Position experimentiert - nix half.

Fragen:


 Hat hier jemand selbiges Problem oder gar schon eine Lösung?
Überlege evtl. aufzurüsten: FC-M785 38/24, SM-BB90 - hat das jemand schon mal probiert, passt die Kettenlinie, schleift die Kette an der Kefü? Oder gehe ich besser auf 40/26 Z? Habe mal Testweise die FC-M770 mit 26/36/Bash montiert, die schliff allerdings an der Heim2... wie in den ersten Beiträgen beschrieben. Habe dann allerdings nicht zur Flex gegriffen, sondern wieder die alte Kurbel montiert.
Habe gelesen, dass die Bionicon c.guide nicht so gut geht, wg. nidriger  Kettenstrebe, stimmt das? (Niedrige Kettenstrebe beim Zenith ist mir  auch schon aufgefallen) Kennt jemand eine gut zum Dune/Zenith passende  Alternative? TRS+ Dual? Oder doch lieber X-Guide? Hier steht dass die  mit "Shimano-Kurbel" nicht passt...
 
Gruß in die Mondraker-Gemeinde & vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Strike85 (26. August 2012)

hat sich erledigt hab mein Dune gegen ein Zenith X getauscht


----------



## OliOliOli (22. September 2012)

Mein neues, fast fertiges Dune RR 2013......


----------



## dh-lisa (26. September 2012)

Verdammt, da war ich zu langsam 





Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiß, dass es nicht hier hin gehört aber Falls einer einen neuen 2012 Dune Rahmen in L oder diverse neuwertige Orginalteile braucht (Schaltaugen, Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker...) , dann kann er sich bei mir melden. Hatte einen kleinen Zwischenfall  hab jetzt zwar jetzt einen neuen Rahmen, werde den aber min. dieses Jahr nicht mehr fahren....
> 
> ...


----------



## Fisch1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Miteinander!
Bin drauf und dran mir auch ein Dune zu kaufen.
Hätt da vor der Proberollung noch 2 3 Fragen an euch.
Wie wirkt sich der steile Sitzwinkel aus? Ersetzt er wirklich eine absenkbare Gabel??
Ist das Rad eher verspielt oder ein bügler?
Danke


----------



## rallleb (24. Oktober 2012)

@Fisch1982
Auf eine absenkbare Gabel kannst Du getrost verzichten!
Mir ist noch NIE die Front gestiegen, selbst an den steilsten Rampen kannst Du ganz locker aufrecht sitzen bleiben.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (25. Oktober 2012)

Fisch1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander!
> Bin drauf und dran mir auch ein Dune zu kaufen.
> Hätt da vor der Proberollung noch 2 3 Fragen an euch.
> Wie wirkt sich der steile Sitzwinkel aus? Ersetzt er wirklich eine absenkbare Gabel??
> ...



Absenkbare Gabel braucht man tatsächlich nicht, höchstens Propedal einschalten (hebt das Heck etwas an). Bike geht suber auch mit 170er Gabel.
Verspielt oder Bügler? Sowohl als auch, lässt sich spielerisch in Kruven drücken und bügelt in schnellen Passagen gut was weg (im Vergleich zum Commencal Meta6 das ich vorher hatte).
Wenn du gerne auf dem Trail auf jeder Wurzel abspringst usw. wirds mühsamer, das ist das Foxy das aktivere Bike.
Ich behalte meins jedenfalls noch ne Weile! Macht wirklich Spass!

Hier sieht man Fabien Barel auf dem Dune:
http://rideon-world-tour.blogspot.com/2011/02/urge-cabo-verde-2011.html
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Fisch1982 (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch 2 für die schnellen Antworten!
rabidi, hast du das Foxy auch?
Welches von denen lässt sich leichter aufs Hinterrad ziehen?
Ich mein, laut Geo bist beim Dune ja schon ganz schön weit vorne??!!
Ist halt nur mal so eine vermutung?!


----------



## rabidi (25. Oktober 2012)

Falls du ein Bike möchtest das sich leicht aufs Hinterrad ziehen lässt ist das Dune mit 435mm Kettenstreben nicht optimal; Foxy hat 430 aber nochmal nen steileren Sitzwinkel. Mein Ex Commencal war mit 425mm manchmal zu schnell auf dem Hinterrad.
Schwierig Tipps zu geben, ich für meinen Teil mag die Geometrie des Dune sehr 

Grüsse
Ralph

Foxy hab ich keins, allerdings könnte ich beim XR schwach werden...


----------



## rabidi (15. November 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt mein Dune mit neuer X9 Kurbel und X-Guide zeigen, allerdings hats gestern ne volle Schlammpackung bekommen und ist so nicht sehr hübsch und die X-Guide hat bei mir gerade mal 1:45 Stunden und 25km gehalten 





Irgendwas mach ich falsch!
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## katsumotoo (19. Januar 2013)

tach allerseits, was kosten ein Dropout für das dune model 2012? wo bekommt man so ein teil?


----------



## rabidi (21. Januar 2013)

Hier zum Beispiel:http://www.jehlebikes.de/mondraker-dune-rr-schaltauge-2011-2013-rear-hanger.html

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## katsumotoo (22. Januar 2013)

das ist aber für das rr, mein schaltauge für das r sieht anders aus...


----------



## rabidi (22. Januar 2013)

Du hast dann keine Maxle, oder?
Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen, hab nämlich keinen Schimmer wie die aussehen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Whitey (4. Februar 2013)

Gibts das Dune XR schon irgendwo in Deutschland als Testrad? Mr Google hat nichts gefunden ... auch Rahmenkits scheint es nur in UK zu geben oO jeder Input ist willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (10. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe ein dune r 2012 und möchte den dämpfer upgraden. Fox factory float rp23 bv vx.
Jetz wär es gut zu wissen welches factory tune mondraker verbaut, damit ich den richtigen bestellen kann.

Danke im voraus


----------



## rabidi (11. März 2013)

Mein Tipp: kauf den Dämpfer bei TF Tuned mit Push custom tune, ist zwar teurer, danach ist das Bike aber nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen! 

Wenn ich dran denke wühle ich im Keller die Tüte raus die mir TF mit den Altteilen dazugelegt hatte, da sind auch die alten Aufkleber drin mit den Tunes (von meinem 2011er).

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: du hast ja einen Dämpfer drinne, dann auf jeden Fall zu TF, wird billiger wie ein neuer Dämpfer und bringt mehr!


----------



## gerison (11. März 2013)

In meinem Bike ist ein Float R und ich möchte doch einen mit einer schaltbaren Plattform wie der RP23. 

Ich denke nicht, dass push aus einem R einen RP 23 machen kann. Oder?


----------



## rabidi (11. März 2013)

Nein, die können nur Plattform verändern... Propedal nutze ich tatsächlich auf Asphalt relativ oft.
Falls du das Bike etwas härter bewegst würde ich zur kleinen Luftkammer raten, Tunes muss ich noch gucken!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Lockedup90 (13. März 2013)

Mein Enduro für 2013!


----------



## rabidi (14. März 2013)

Nice!
Ich behalte meins auch noch diese Saison (war eigentlich nicht so geplant aber läuft einfach gut!)




Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (15. März 2013)

Hab die Tüte mit den Altteilen rausgekramt die mir TF nach dem Service mitgeschickt hatte; gut so, denn so konnte ich eine grössere Katastrophe im Ersatzteileschrank verhindern. Mir kam nämlich schon das Reverb-öl beim öffnen der Schranktür entgegen...

Hier die Daten vom Original RP23:

Compression L
Rebound L
Boostvalve 200
Luftkammer XV

Ich würde auf die kleine Luftkammer setzen (SV), meine XV ist komplett ausgefüllt und dazu das Push Custom Tune wegen Durchschlägen. Bei 25% Sag schaffe ich es doch manchmal dass der Ring runterfliegt!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## la bourde (15. März 2013)

Es ist doch normal, dass Du ab und zu Durchschlägen bekommst. Sonst warum fährst Du so viel Federweg ? Damit Du nur max 140mm benutzt ?
Oder hast Du viel Durchschlägen ?


----------



## gerison (15. März 2013)

Danke für die Info. Hat mir jetzt sehr geholfen! Dann habe ich doch den richtigen Dämpfer bekommen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir noch bei einem anderen Thema helfen. 
Ich möchte eine neue Bremsanlage auf meinem Dune. Fahre eher technisch und überlege zwischen SLX und SAINT.

Was ist stimmiger?

gerison


----------



## Nachaz (15. März 2013)

SLX ist vollkommen ausreichend, es sei denn Du wiegst 120kg und hast schwache Finger.

Beides sehr gute Bremsen, nur nicht gerade leicht. Aber Saint am Enduro ist der totale Overkill.


----------



## rabidi (15. März 2013)

gerison schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir noch bei einem anderen Thema helfen.
> Ich möchte eine neue Bremsanlage auf meinem Dune. Fahre eher technisch und überlege zwischen SLX und SAINT.
> 
> Was ist stimmiger?
> ...



Bremse steht bei mir auch an! Zwar ist meine Elixir R (200/180) für meine Trails zuhause voll ausreichend, in den Alpen (dieses Jahr stehen 2 Wochen Dolomiten und ne Woche Oesterreich an) werden die Handkräfte dann aber deutlich zu hoch.
Ich bleibe bei Avid (auch wenn das Forum sie verteufelt), und gönne mir ne Code R. Vom Gewicht her liegen beide etwa gleich auf, weiss nur noch nicht ob 200 oder 180 vorne.
Hängt immer vom Einsatzgebiet ab.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## gerison (15. März 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> , weiss nur noch nicht ob 200 oder 180 vorne.
> Hängt immer vom Einsatzgebiet ab.



Ich hatte mir vor kurzem die gleiche Frage gestellt und mich für 200 vorne entschieden. 180 sollten hinten jedenfalls reichen. Mit der Saint kannst wahrscheinlich vorne und hinten auch 160 fahren - weils dann eh wurscht ist


----------



## rabidi (15. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Es ist doch normal, dass Du ab und zu Durchschlägen bekommst. Sonst warum fährst Du so viel Federweg ? Damit Du nur max 140mm benutzt ?
> Oder hast Du viel Durchschlägen ?



Dass es zu Durchschlägen kommt ist ja ok, wenn der Durchschlag aber so stark ist dass im Inneren des Dämpfers der Bottom-Out-Gummiring so komprimiert wird dass der Hinterbau ans Sattelrohr stösst (noch nicht oft aber schon passiert) finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Da der Sag optimal passt bleibt eben nur die Progression, sprich Luftkammergrösse, und Tuning der Kompression (gemacht durch das Push Custom Tune) um dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
Ich glaube das Dune war eben nicht für den härteren Einsatz ausgelegt worden da das Zenith damals im Programm war. Mir passt mein Dune im Moment aber so gut dass ich es länger fahre wie geplant!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## la bourde (15. März 2013)

rabidi schrieb:


> Dass es zu Durchschlägen kommt ist ja ok, wenn der Durchschlag aber so stark ist dass im Inneren des Dämpfers der Bottom-Out-Gummiring so komprimiert wird dass der Hinterbau ans Sattelrohr stösst (noch nicht oft aber schon passiert) finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Da der Sag optimal passt bleibt eben nur die Progression, sprich Luftkammergrösse, und Tuning der Kompression (gemacht durch das Push Custom Tune) um dieses Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
> Ich glaube das Dune war eben nicht für den härteren Einsatz ausgelegt worden da das Zenith damals im Programm war. Mir passt mein Dune im Moment aber so gut dass ich es länger fahre wie geplant!
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


ok, alles klar, jetzt verstehe ich besser.

Du hast einen Dune aus 2011/2012 oder ?
Mondraker hat den Rahmen leicht linearer ab 2011 gemacht (oder 2012 weiß ich nicht mehr)
Wahrscheinlich weil der Zenith auf dem Markt gekommen ist (2011 erst ?)


----------



## rabidi (15. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> ok, alles klar, jetzt verstehe ich besser.
> 
> Du hast einen Dune aus 2011/2012 oder ?
> Mondraker hat den Rahmen leicht linearer ab 2011 gemacht (oder 2012 weiß ich nicht mehr)
> Wahrscheinlich weil der Zenith auf dem Markt gekommen ist (2011 erst ?)



Genau, ist ein 2011er und 2011 wurden sie linearer! Das Bike ist aber nach wie vor super


----------



## gerison (14. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Zwischendurch wieder einmal eine Frage. 

Ich upgrade meihe Gabel im Mondraker von 1 1/8 auf tapered. 
Ich bekomm um's Verrecken kein crown race alleine. Eigentlich müssten die onnoff headsets im aufbau gleich sein. Hat jemand eine idee?

Gruss

Gerison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (15. Mai 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> ... auch Rahmenkits scheint es nur in UK zu geben oO jeder Input ist willkommen!



Bei mir im Bikemarkt


----------



## iceis (20. Mai 2013)

servus Leute,

gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Probleme am Dune (speziell Hinterbau) mit denen man rechnen sollte?

wäre um Infos dankbar da ich ein super Angebot für ein 2013er Dune habe.

und noch was, das Dune r besitzt ja eine Steckachse und das Dune (ohne "R"^^) ein Vertikales Ausfallende mit Schnellspanner (5mm?)....kann man da ein Ausfallende für 135x10mm Steckachse verbauen oder ist das nicht zu ändern?

vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## OliOliOli (21. Mai 2013)

moin, wir fahren das dune mit 12x135 steckachse und mit 10x135 DtSwiss thrubolt, beides ohne probleme. es gab auch nichts zu ändern.
probleme? ja, die gibts. 
der hinterbau ist einfach nur genial und es fühlt sich nach mehr als 160mm an. 
ausser den lagern (qualität) und den schrauben, die du mit schraubenkleber sichern solltest ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## rabidi (22. Mai 2013)

iceis schrieb:


> servus Leute,
> 
> gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Probleme am Dune (speziell Hinterbau) mit denen man rechnen sollte?
> 
> ...



Beim Dune gabs/gibts 2 verschiedene Hinterbauten, einmal den 135/12mm Maxle Hinterbau, den man definitiv nicht umbauen kann, und den Hinterbau für Schnellspanner. Soweit ich mich errinnern kann, kann man in nem normalen Schnellspanner-Hinterbau die 10mm DT RWS benutzen. Umbau vom Hinterbau Ssp -> 12mm ist nicht möglich (ausser kompletten Hinterbau wechseln).

Wie schon geschrieben funktionniert der Hinterbau gut, die Schrauben des unteren Links müssen penibelst mit Schraubensicherung montiert werden sonst gibts Knarzen und nen weichen Hinterbau.
Ich musste für meinen Fahrstil den Dämpfer bei TFTuned abstimmen lassen (im Thread beschrieben). Das Bike macht mir aber jetzt soviel Spass dass ich noch ne Saison damit fahre.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rabidi (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## Pigeon (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

kann mir evtl einer helfen brauch einen Kauftip. Ich bin 183cm groß und SChritthöhe 89cm. Bei Kleinanzeigen gibts momentan ein Dune aber in XL passt das noch oder abraten weil zu groß. An meinem Stumpjumper fahr ich ein L. 
Vielen DAnk für die Hilfe.

Andreas
Link zum Angebot.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...2013-enduro-mtb/121059330-217-6712?ref=search


----------



## gerison (6. Juni 2013)

Servus! Ich habe scritthöhe 91und bin 183. Fahre ein Dune  in L und ich finde es ziemlich kompakt. Probefahrt wäre jedenfalls zu empfehlen.

Grüsse


----------



## Pigeon (6. Juni 2013)

@ gerison: Ich sehe geradedas Du in Innsbruck wohnst, ich auch kann ich mal probesitzen?


----------



## Gee42657 (5. August 2013)

Falls jemand mal ein Durham in XL zu verkaufen hat, bitte per Nachricht melden ;-) Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mao69 (18. August 2013)

Hallo,
seit Anfang diesen Jahres fahr ich ein 2012' Dune R. 
Am Wochenende bin ich aus dem Urlaub in den Tiroler Alpen zurück, dort musste ich feststellen das die Originalübersetzung des Antriebs nicht wirklich optimal für mich ist.
Würde gerne die Kurbel auf 22-36 umbauen nun gibt es hier widersprüchliche Aussagen über die Machbarkeit, wie sind eure Erfahrungen.
Zudem würde mich das Drehmoment der Schrauben von den Lagern interessieren, kann mir da jemand helfen ?
Bremse hab ich auf Hope M4 umgebaut, hat leider nun auch mit Tröten angefangen, kenn ich aber noch von meinem alten Commencal Meta 5.5.3
Grüsse


----------



## gerison (18. August 2013)

Servus!

Ich habe auf 34-38 umgebaut. Mit der nötigen Kraftreserve geht das eigentlich ganz gut. Den Direct-Mount Werfer sehe ich am Limit nach unten, und zwar von der Möglichkeit ihn am Rahmen weiter unten zu montieren. 

36 ist für das größte Kettenblatt gar arg klein. Wer's ausgeglichen gemütlich will, wird damit aber zurecht kommen. 

Ich werde wahrscheinilich den Antrieb auf 3*10 umstellen. Erscheint mir die vernünftigste Lösung des Problems.


----------



## mao69 (19. August 2013)

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort,
hab mir heute mal den Umwerfer angesehen,
denke auch, dass gibt Probleme.
Also mehr trainieren ;-)
Grüsse


----------



## titanflo (25. August 2013)

Servus an alle hier!
Ich habe einen Notfall! Ich habe bei meinem Dune R die linke Befestigungsschraube der unteren Wippe verloren. Hab es gestern vor der Ausfahrt bemerkt...
Nur wo bekomme ich das Teil wieder her? Fahre nächste Woche in den Urlaub und wollte das Dune natürlich mit nehmen!! Hat wer nen Tipp??
Grüsse


----------



## titanflo (25. August 2013)

hier noch ein Foto von dem fehlendem Teil!!!


----------



## rabidi (25. August 2013)

@mao
Ich fahre die 22/36 Sram X9 Kurbel absolut ohne Probleme!

Grüsse Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (26. August 2013)

titanflo schrieb:


> hier noch ein Foto von dem fehlendem Teil!!!



Einfach bei Shock Therapy nachbestellen. Hat bei mir 7 Monate gedauert, zum Glück hatte ich einen Kollegen, der noch Ersatzschrauben von seinem Summum herumliegen hatte...


----------



## gerison (8. September 2013)

Zum obigen Übersetzungs tech-talk.

Bin von einem 14tägigen PyrenäenX mit dem Dune zurück. Selbst die brutalsten Steigungen waren mit dem 24er Kettenblatt bewältigbar. 
Meiner Meinung nach reicht es völlig aus. 

Bis auf ein nicht loklisierbares knarren (ich vemute aber es war die Wippe, bzw Dämpferaufnahme) hat sich das Dune als hervorragender Tourer bewährt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## rabidi (10. September 2013)

Wenns bei jeder Pedalumdrehung knarrt, unbedingt die Schrauben Hauptrahmen-untere Wippe kontrollieren (hauptsächlich Kurbelseite). Einfach festziehen reicht nicht, muss penibel mit Schraubensicherung montiert werden, dann ist  (bei mir) für ca. 2000km Ruhe.

Meine Zeit mit dem Dune läuft langsam ab, das "une" bleibt, kommt aber ein "R" davor. Wird diesmal ein Banshee Rune werden und ich hoffe dass ich damit genau so viel Spass haben werde wie ich mit dem Dune hatte bzw. noch habe. 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## martinfueloep (10. September 2013)

tag auch! der eine geht, der andere kommt. bin seit wenigen wochen glücklicher duneXR besitzer, habe es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen, das rad gleich in richtung meiner vorstellungen zu modifizieren:



passt so - abgesehen vom dämpfer - ganz gut für mich.


----------



## martinfueloep (30. September 2013)

Ein paar Updates an meinem DuneXR:




Fox Float CTD raus, BOS VipR 2 rein:




Nukeproof Warhead raus, Renthal Fatbar mit 38mm Rise rein:


----------



## Tomak (1. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike, toller Aufbau ..........viel Spaß damit !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## martinfueloep (1. Oktober 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, toller Aufbau ..........viel Spaß damit !
> 
> Grüße
> Tomak


Danke, den Spaß habe ich damit!


----------



## MukkiMan (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich fahre ein Dune von 2010 in dem noch der standart Fox Float R verbaut ist. Hat vielleicht schon einer Erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem Monarch? Wenn ja welches Tune? Ich kann den zwar selbst Servicen und umshimmen würde es allerdings vorziehen schon das passende zu kaufen, wenn schon einer das passende gefunden hat.

P.S. ich lade die Tage mal ein Bild von meinem hoch, ist RAW und mit Mirfe umbau


----------



## _arGh_ (7. April 2014)

hat hier evtl jemand einen von diesen 10mm langen onoff/stoic-vorbauten rumliegen, den er loswerden will?


----------



## martinfueloep (21. April 2014)

Kleines Update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (8. September 2014)

Hallo!

Da die Intervalle, in denen ich die rechte Schwingenschraube anziehen muss immer kürzer werden, wollte ich fragen, welche Schraubenkleber ihr verwendet um das Problem zu lösen. So wie ich das hier gelesen habe, kämpfen viele mit dem gleichen Problem. 
Es gibt einen Loctite Schraubenkleber hochfest. Laut Verkäufer wär der so stark, dass er mit normalen mitteln nicht mehr zu Lösen ist. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob eine derarte hochfeste Verbindung sinnvoll ist. Irgendwann sollte man ja die Lager tauschen können.

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus. 

Gerison


----------



## martinfueloep (8. September 2014)

@ gerison: bei mir reicht das mittelfeste loctite aus.


----------



## Saintsrest (8. Februar 2015)

Hi Zusammen,
ich hab mir ein 2014er Dune 27,5 gekauft. Wollte mir jetzt ein Eratzschaltauge bestellen, finde aber kein passendes. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp, was passen könnte? Habe einen Hinterbau für Schnellspanner, kein x-12.


----------



## me_and_my_bike (2. März 2015)

Hey, kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man hier in Deutscheland an einen onoff Stoic HC Vorbau ran kommt? Alle was man im Internet findet ist irgentwie aus Spanien.


----------



## la bourde (2. März 2015)

http://www.purebike.fr/fr/vtt-f1/peripheriques-f26/potences-f45/onoff-potence-stoic-hc-a1456.html
Die Seite ist OK.


----------



## Trailst4R (31. März 2015)

Ich bin vom 2015er Dune RR ziemlich angetan und überlege mir, ob ich vom Specialized Enduro wechsle.

Kann jemand was zu den Laufrädern sagen? Stichwort Haltbarkeit, Tubelesstauglichkeit usw. Und generell: Hat Mondraker irgendwelche Sondergeschichten verbaut wie Specialized es gerne macht? Wie ist die Hinterbauperformance? Haltbarkeit der Lager und kosten für einen Lagersatz? Habe hier vom alten Modell leider nur eher schlechte Berichte gelesen was die Haltbarkeit angeht, hat sich hier was geändert? Kann der Einbau selbst gemacht werden? Irgendwelche "besonderheiten" die man bedenken sollte? Welche Rahmengröße bei 1,80cm und eher kurzen Beinen aber längerem Oberkörper? Fahre bisher einen Reach von 431mm und 35mm Vorbau, was mir ganz gut gefällt. Ein M Rahmen hätte ja schon 469mm Reach! Kommt mir schon sehr lang vor ehrlich gesagt 

Und zu guter letzt: Wo kommt man besonders günstig an ein Dune ran?


----------



## Zissou (4. Mai 2015)

Servus!

Fahre jetzt seit 2 Monaten das Dune RR und bin sehr begeistert!

Kurz zu Deinen Fragen:

Kann jemand was zu den Laufrädern sagen? Stichwort Haltbarkeit, Tubelesstauglichkeit usw. ---
Bisher habe ich keine Probleme. Die Achsen sind etwas dämlich, was De-Montage angeht, aber Luft bleibt drin, bisher läuft alles rund und unproblematisch. Ginge aber sicher noch leichter...

Und generell: Hat Mondraker irgendwelche Sondergeschichten verbaut wie Specialized es gerne macht? ---
Nein, abgesehen vom kurzen Vorbau sind alle Specs sehr Standard. Das gefällt mir - vormals hatte ich ein C'dale Jekyll, da war das genau das Gegenteil.

Wie ist die Hinterbauperformance? ---
Ein Wort: Geil. Das Rad macht sich lang, wenn es über Hindernisse geht, arbeitet schön aktiv ohne störend beim Pedallieren zu wirken und ist progressiv. Somit kommt es dem SC Nomad o.ä. sehr nahe.

Haltbarkeit der Lager und kosten für einen Lagersatz? ---

Bisher keine Probleme; Kosten keine Ahnung

 Habe hier vom alten Modell leider nur eher schlechte Berichte gelesen was die Haltbarkeit angeht, hat sich hier was geändert? ----

Fahre nicht sonderlich elegant oder zimperlich. Trotzdem hält das Bike bisher alles aus und hat keinerlei Einbuße (Klappern, Schwammigkeit, Defekte) zu vermelden. Macht einen sehr soliden guten Eindruck!

Welche Rahmengröße bei 1,80cm und eher kurzen Beinen aber längerem Oberkörper? Fahre bisher einen Reach von 431mm und 35mm Vorbau, was mir ganz gut gefällt. Ein M Rahmen hätte ja schon 469mm Reach! Kommt mir schon sehr lang vor ehrlich gesagt  ---

Das Rad ist lang! Keine Frage... Mit 1,83 fahre ich ein L und fühle mich darauf sehr wohl. Laufruhe, Gradlinigkeit und dass es viel verzeiht haben mich überzeugt. Es dauert etwas sich an das Fast Forward Konzept zu gewöhnen (mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad, sehr anderes Ausbrechmoment), aber dann macht es richtig Spaß. Zudem muss man aktiver über dem Bike sein um bspw. in den Manual zu kommen - alles Gewöhnung und dann geht das Rad ordentlich ab! Der Hinterbau ist kurz und agil, daher bleibt es wendig. Ich hätte auch noch ein M fahren können (aber dann wären die Geo-Vorteile nicht so ausgeprägt). Dir empfehle ich ein M.

Und zu guter letzt: Wo kommt man besonders günstig an ein Dune ran? ---
Meins habe ich aus dem Bikeshop Freiburg - Gleicher Besitzer wie der Bikepark Todtnau. Da kann man die Bikes auch als Testrad leihen. War sehr zufrieden mit Beratung, Service und Verkauf.


----------



## Saintsrest (4. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre seit Februar ein Dune 2014.

Da ich bis auf Gabel, Dämpfer und Vorbau alles geändert habe, kann ich zu den Laufrädern nichts sagen.

Das Teil fährt sich wirklich sehr geil, mir als altem (Moto) Trialer gefällt der kurze Vorbau extrem gut. Die Länge des Dune ist in richtig engen Trails schon etwas anstrengender, aber man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran. Der Hinterbau ist extrem unauffällig. Wippt berghoch fast nicht (außer im Wiegetritt) und schluckt alles weg, ohne zu viel Federweg zu verbrauchen. 

Ich hatte wie beim alten Dune, hier schon geschildert auch schon Probleme mit dem unteren Wippenlager. Hat sich schon öfters aufgedreht. 

Ich bin 1,84 groß, 87er Beinlänge und fahre den L-Rahmen. 

Bike habe ich Online bei Jehle in Ulm für 1999,- gekauft. Bei eBay alle originalen Teile verkauft und die jetzigen Teile bei eBay gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Gunnar98 (17. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich überlege ebenfalls von einem Specialized Enduro auf das Dune zu wechseln. Größe Xl sollte passen oder? Macht sich der eher flache Sitzwinkel stark bemerkbar? Und zu guter letzt: Ist genug Platz für einen Dämpfer wie Vivid Air, Cane Creek Double Barrel air?
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (19. Mai 2015)

74,5° ist doch relativ normal. Bin gestern in Freiburg 3x den Canadian Trail gefahren. Waren 1200 hm, geht problemlos. Zum Dämpfer kann ich Dir nichts sagen.


----------



## Gunnar98 (19. Mai 2015)

Naja, 74,5° ist ja nur der effektive Sitzwinkel, ab dem Punkt, an dem das Sitzrohr endet, beträgt der Winkel 69°. Und da ich einen eher langen Auszug bräuchte, würde der Sattel vermutlich eher weit "nach hinten" kommen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (28. August 2015)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich überlege ebenfalls von einem Specialized Enduro auf das Dune zu wechseln. Größe Xl sollte passen oder? Macht sich der eher flache Sitzwinkel stark bemerkbar? Und zu guter letzt: Ist genug Platz für einen Dämpfer wie Vivid Air, Cane Creek Double Barrel air?
> Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus!


Würd' mich auch strak interessieren, on de ein Vivid Air oder Float X2 reinpasst - kann vielleich jemand ausmessen wieviel "Luft" ein Monarch oder Float X in dem schmalen Rahmenloch (beim aktuellen Alu-Modell) hat.


----------



## Gunnar98 (30. August 2015)

Also, heue getestet. Ein Double Barrel air passt definitiv nicht ins Rad. Denke somit passen auch Vivid air, Float x2 und andere nicht.


----------



## gutsch6 (30. August 2015)

Lt. anderen Foren sollte bei Rahmengrösse L und XL der Float X2 und der CC Inline passen. Werde es demnächst bei meinem Dune XR Gr.XL testen.


----------



## Gunnar98 (30. August 2015)

Wo hast du das gefunden? Meins ist übrigens auch xl..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutsch6 (30. August 2015)

Der X2 wird ja 2016 verbaut. Werde aber demnächst einen Selbstversuch starten. Die Infos zum CC Inline hab ich in der CC Lounge gelesen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (30. August 2015)

Durchmesser des X2 ist 56,2mm
Verbaut is er aber nur in der Carbon-Variante.


----------



## Saintsrest (7. September 2015)

Hat jemand von euch ein Dune in 27,5? Wenn ja, wäre es schön, wenn Ihr mal schauen könntet, ob der Hinterbau bei euch auch asymmetrisch ist. Also, dass HR näher an der Bremsseite ist, als an Antriebsseite. Wollte heute einen Hans Dampf in 2,35 montieren. Er schleift aber links. Das Hinterrad ist aber richtig zentriert.


Würde mich über Info freuen. Danke


----------



## gutsch6 (7. September 2015)

Habe einen 27.5 Hans Dampf 2.35 montiert bei meinem Dune aber da schleift gar nichts........ob asymmetrisch kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, habe das bike gerade nicht da.


----------



## Saintsrest (7. September 2015)

ok, Danke für die Info. Der Reifen schleift bei mir in den Kurven. Strebe hatte schon schwarze Spuren.


----------



## Saintsrest (7. September 2015)




----------



## Saintsrest (7. September 2015)

Hab ich gerade gefunden. Auf dem Foto von der Mondraker Seite ist es auch nicht mittig. Scheint also normal zu sein.


----------



## MLK-LAW (7. September 2015)

fährt irgendwer eine DB coil im aktuellen Dune? Wenn ja, welche Einstellung?


----------



## gerison (16. September 2015)

Wer kennt das von seinem Dune?
Pötzlich war er da, der Riss. Da wollt' ich nur das Lagerspiel des kurbelseitigen Schwingenlagers kontrollieren und dann... quasi mitten aus der Saioson gerissen; der Rahmen.... und ich hatte noch so viel vor...


http://1drv.ms/1Ofvkp2

http://1drv.ms/1UWIQCe

Leider konnte ich die Bilder nich in das Posting einbinden, aus welchem Grund auch immer.



lg
gerison


----------



## ottovalvole (16. September 2015)

Autsch..


Aber das sieht mir dich schwer nach Garantie aus, oder?

Grüße Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (16. September 2015)

Die Meldung an Mondraker ist draussen; ich warte jetzt erst einmal ab. Ich hätte an vielen Stellen mit einem Riss gerechnet, aber nicht dort. Ich bin gespannt. Offenbar hat shock therapy den Vertrieb nicht mehr, das macht alles Mondraker selber.


----------



## ottovalvole (16. September 2015)

Berichte mal ob das vernünftig abläuft, habe nämlich gerade erst ein Dune gekauft. Bei Speci geht sowas völlig!! Problemlos, das weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MLK-LAW (16. September 2015)

wenn der rahmen registriert worden is, gibts "life-long" garantie


----------



## ottovalvole (16. September 2015)

Das heisst aber noch lange nicht das dass problemlos und zügig abläuft...


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerison (17. September 2015)

Ja, ich werde berichten.. auf meine E-Mail hin am Montag gab's zumindest bis heute keine Antwort.


----------



## MLK-LAW (19. September 2015)




----------



## MLK-LAW (19. September 2015)

sorry für die miese Bildquali. 98% fertig - paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch verändert.


----------



## interloper (1. Oktober 2015)

Servus ihr dunefahrer  hier mal mein baby. Ist das 2015er dune rr, geändert bisher die Rahmen Farbe von orange auf schwarz matt foliert, orange decals von nemeth László draufgepappt und n anderen lrs rein gesteckt. Jetzt och geplant ein Versuch..die Hammerschmidt draufstecken und die etwas modifizieren auf nem 26er Kettenblatt was 11fach tauglich ist


----------



## velopirat (1. Oktober 2015)

Dein Dune gefällt mir richtig gut interloper, ich bin gespannt auf dein Hammerschmidt Projekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (2. Oktober 2015)

Vielen dank  für die karre habe fast ein komplettes Jahr dauergearbeitet, 3jobs waren programm, jedes Wochenende. Meine zwei alten bikes musste ich dafür verkaufen. Es war bescheuert aber das dune war es mir wert  Nun heißt es einfach nur genießen


----------



## interloper (30. Oktober 2015)

soo also die hammerschmidt ist drauf. war eine geniale Entscheidung wie ich finde und fährt sich ungewohnt aber traumhaft. man darf für die Dame kein gewichtsfetischist sein aber die Technik wirkt grundsolide und funktioniert wirklich genial. mein 26er kettenblatt ist fertig und hat auch paar touren überlebt, letzten sonntag bikepark spicak leider nicht mehr, nach der 2. abfahrt war schicht. hatte es vorher noch mit einem dick-dünn zahnprofil ergänzt um dem System etwas mehr spiel zu geben um dadurch die Schaltung hinten reibungsloser zu machen. war leider ein fehler  2.fehler war ohne die HS kettenführung zu fahren, diese ist leider noch nicht fertig gewesen. damit konnte sich die kette zwischen blatt und getriebe klemmen und das kettenblatt verbiegen.. aber das nächste ist schon in arbeit, dann berichte ich wieder


----------



## JDEM (3. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Steuersatz in das akutelle Alu Dune kommt? Dann gibt es die Tage auch Bilder


----------



## interloper (3. November 2015)

kommt drauf an welche gabel du reinsetzen möchtest, ne tapered oder non tapered?


----------



## PlanB (3. November 2015)

http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder

ZS44/ZS56


----------



## JDEM (3. November 2015)

Danke, kommt natürlich ne tapered Gabel rein, nur ging aus der Beschreibung bei Mondraker nicht hervor ob semi- oder vollintegriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mantra (5. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> sorry für die miese Bildquali. 98% fertig - paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch verändert.


Das ist XL oder? wie groß bist Du?

Btw.: Geile Farbe!!!


----------



## MLK-LAW (17. November 2015)

mantra schrieb:


> Das ist XL oder? wie groß bist Du?
> 
> Btw.: Geile Farbe!!!


Ja, das is XL und ich steh bei 198cm.


----------



## mantra (18. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Ja, das is XL und ich steh bei 198cm.


Oha...du bist allerdings eines XL würdig 

Was für ne Vorbaulänge verwendest du?

Das Cockpit gilt ja ohnehin eher als "tief/niedrig"...wie empfindest du das bei deiner doch recht beachtlichen Größe?


----------



## MLK-LAW (18. November 2015)

Das Cockpit is in der Tat tief, aber mit dem 1" Riser-Bar geht das jetzt problemlos (bei 3cm Vorbau). Sattel is mittlerweile in der Neigung angepasst und auf Anschlag in der vordersten Position.


----------



## gutsch6 (18. November 2015)

...ich fahre bei 201cm einen Lenker mit 50mm Rise und ebenfalls den 30mm Vorbau. Passt mir jetzt perfekt, generell die beste Geo die ich bis dato hatte........


----------



## Gunnar98 (18. November 2015)

Ich mit 1,94m fahre 30mm Rise und einen 40mm Vorbau ... Passt perfekt!


----------



## mantra (18. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Das Cockpit is in der Tat tief, aber mit dem 1" Riser-Bar geht das jetzt problemlos (bei 3cm Vorbau). Sattel is mittlerweile in der Neigung angepasst und auf Anschlag in der vordersten Position.


Mmmmh....1" ist jetzt zwar nicht gerade wenig, aber in Anbetracht der tiefen Front und Deiner Größe auch nicht direkt hoch, zumal Du (zumindest auf dem Foto) den Vorbau auch nicht wirklich hochgespacert hast... 

Fährst Du öfter in sehr steilem Gelände?

@gutsch6  / @Gunnar98 fahrt ihr auch beide XL?

Warum ich das alles frage...bin selber 186cm (offenbar einer der Kleinen hier  ) und überlege ob ich mir ein XL antun will, oder ob ich doch lieber zum L greifen soll...


----------



## gutsch6 (18. November 2015)

Meines ist XL mit knapp 2cm Vorbau-Spacer. Meine SL "nur" 92cm, dafür extra langer Oberkörper und Arme.
Wie gesagt für mich das beste bike bis dato .....


----------



## gutsch6 (18. November 2015)




----------



## MLK-LAW (18. November 2015)

mantra schrieb:


> Mmmmh....1" ist jetzt zwar nicht gerade wenig, aber in Anbetracht der tiefen Front und Deiner Größe auch nicht direkt hoch, zumal Du (zumindest auf dem Foto) den Vorbau auch nicht wirklich hochgespacert hast...
> 
> Fährst Du öfter in sehr steilem Gelände?
> 
> ich fahr den Riser jetzt ohne Spacer. Und mit dem Handling im Steilen kann ich nur sagen, dass es da auf den Trails hier im Großraum Innsbruck keinerlei Probleme gibt/gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (18. November 2015)

Ich fahr aber auch einer 170er Gabel.


----------



## mantra (18. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> ich fahr den Riser jetzt ohne Spacer. Und mit dem Handling im Steilen kann ich nur sagen, dass es da auf den Trails hier im Großraum Innsbruck keinerlei Probleme gibt/gab.



Okok...Innsbruck lass ich gelten 

Wie beurteilt ihr denn den doch eher steilen Lenkwinkel? Hat sich da schon jemand nen Flacheren gewünscht?


----------



## MLK-LAW (18. November 2015)

also ich finde meine (gemessenen) 65,4 Grad nicht steil für ein "Enduro".


----------



## interloper (18. November 2015)

Sehr sehr geiles bike Gutsch. Hab ebenfalls die Hammerschmidt am dune  bin Übrigens 1,95 groß und hab den 30mm standartvorbau und den glaube 15mm rise Lenker drauf. Passt mir perfekt so.


----------



## interloper (18. November 2015)

Also ich für meine Verhältnisse finde das dune so göttlich das ich keine Optimierungen an der geo sehe, und ich nutze das dune eigentlich wöchentlich im Park..


----------



## JDEM (18. November 2015)

@mantra bin mit 1,84m wohl auch einer von den kleineren hier und hab mich auch L direkt wohl gefühlt, XL wäre mir da echt too much.


----------



## mantra (18. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> also ich finde meine (gemessenen) 65,4 Grad nicht steil für ein "Enduro".


Das stimmt wohl. Ich bin jetzt von den angegebenen 66,5° ausgegangen. Ich bin eher Werte knapp unterhalb der 65° gewohnt. 

Mitunter das schöne am Dune ist, dass der Rahmen im Zweifel sowohl ein Angleset als auch Offset-Bushings zulassen würde, von daher lässt sich da sicher ne Einstellung finden...

@_Kuschi_ Ich denke das würde mir vermutlich ähnlich gehen. Im Zeitalter wo jeder 2te über 175cm darüber nachdenkt ein L zu fahren, ist die Verlockung halt groß


----------



## Gunnar98 (19. November 2015)

Also für Xl sollte man schon 1,90 groß sein, behaupte ich mal ..


----------



## interloper (19. November 2015)

Sehe ich genau so gunnar. Zumal mondraker sowieso schon "groß" ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (19. November 2015)

Größe L würde ich beim Dune ab ca. 180/181cm empfehlen. Das XL brauchen die ganz großen schon weil das 47cm Sitzrohr beim Large zu kurz werden wird wenn die Schrittlänge deutlich über 90cm liegt. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Probefahren (oder Probesitzen) -->sich verlieben --> kaufen.


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2015)

Dämpfer und das richtige Directmount Kettenblatt kommt hoffentlich morgen früh rechtzeitig an, dann wird es am Wochenende mal eingesaut.


----------



## mantra (20. November 2015)

Was für ein Dämpfer kommt denn?


----------



## MLK-LAW (20. November 2015)

wenn der fox x2 float passt dann bitte sagen...


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2015)

Erstmal nen Fox aus dem Bikemarkt und dann gib es demnächst nen Manitou McLeod - der hat sich schon im letzten Rad echt gut gemacht.


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> wenn der fox x2 float passt dann bitte sagen...


 
Ich glaub das kann man knicken, da dürfte nicht genug Platz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (20. November 2015)

ich würd's gern testen - es könnte sich um Haaresbreite ausgehen...


----------



## mantra (21. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> ich würd's gern testen - es könnte sich um Haaresbreite ausgehen...


Irgendwo bei den Amis hab ich gelesen dass der nicht passen würde. Der Typ hatte den X2, nen CCDB Air CS sowie nen CCDB Air Inline getestet und keiner passte rein. Rahmengröße war L oder XL, da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## interloper (21. November 2015)

Ich träume ja vom ccdb CS. Sprich die coil Variante mit climb switch. Allerdings sinken gerade meine Hoffnungen das er passt wenn ich das so lese. Mir war nicht bewusst das das dune so wenig Platz bietet. Mondraker ist einfach tight
Denke (also nicht wissen ) das der coil schmaler aufbaut als der air, was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. November 2015)

Die Stahlfedervarianten passen sicher - ev. gibt's Probleme in der Kinematik (ist anscheinend komplett auf Luftfeder ausgelegt).
Vivid Air und DB Air passen sicher nicht rein, weil die Luftkammern einen viel zu großen Durchmesser haben. Beim X2 sind 56mm und das könnt sich haarscharf ausgehen. Man müßte vielleicht etwas Material am Rahmen wegnehmen. Die beiden gefrästen Platten, die den Dämpfer "umschließen" haben an der Oberkante jeweils einen Steg von etwa 2-3mm - also hätte man da etwas Anpassungsspielraum. (Alle Ironhorse Sunday Besitzer die unbedingt den Vivid Air fahren wollten, haben da z.B. ganz exzessiv Material am Rahmen weggenommen)


----------



## interloper (21. November 2015)

Den Satz mit der Kinematik muss ich sagen verstehe ich nicht. Welches medium Den widerstand bildet ist dem Rahmen doch egal oder? Hauptsache das dämpfersetup passt ob nun linear oder progressiv?


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. November 2015)

Reguläre Stahlfederdämpfer funktionieren in Kinematiken die auf Luftdämpfung ausgelegt sind nur suboptimal. 
Auf Nachfrage bei CC ob ich denn den CCDB-Climbswitch and Dune Schrauben kann, bekam ich jedenfalls genau die Antwort.
In den verschieden einschlägigen Foren wird das auch immer so kommuniziert (mit Diagrammen und Zeugs...).
Aber hey: ich bin nur User.


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2015)

Hab mal versucht nen marzocchi Roco zu verbauen, das war Echt zu knapp, die Feder nimmt dann zu viel Platz ein.


----------



## interloper (21. November 2015)

Danke dir mlk-law,  Wusste ich selbst noch nich  bin selbst auch nur user und dankbar über jede produktive Diskussion


----------



## interloper (21. November 2015)

Achja zu der Geschichte Material abnehmen. Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt kritisch, gerade die kleine fals an den Platten erhöht dir Steifigkeit enorm, ich vermute das man sich damit selbst eine sollbruchstelle erschafft. Alternativ wäre vllt mit etwas Wärme die fals umbördeln wodurch aber sicher der lack abplatzen würde


----------



## mantra (21. November 2015)

Also soweit ich in der Materie bisher vorgedrungen bin, passen auch die Stahlfedervarianten nicht. Offenbar stößt der Federteller an dem unteren Umlenkhebel an?!
Es gilt aber an zu merken, dass diese "Infos" alle vom eher schnellen Überfliegen eines Threats im MTBR Forum stammen. Also gut möglich dass mir da was durch die Lappen gegangen ist?!

Der CCDB Air Inline passt übrigens theoretisch in das Dune. Theoretisch deshalb, weil er sich montieren lässt. Leider müsste man, um ihn auch nutzen zu können, den Hub wohl um einige mm begrenzen, da er sonst bei voller Kompression irgendwo am Rahmen anstößt. 

Wer Interesse hat, dem empfehle ich mal diesen Thread durch zu ackern: http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/mondraker-foxy-xr-27-5-a-902787.html

Er handelt ursprünglich zwar vom Foxy, aber da Mondraker bei den Amis wohl eher selten sind, hat er sich zu einem Sammelbecken jeglicher Modelle entwickelt. Es finden sich also auch viele Infos zum Dune darin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. November 2015)

Kenn den Thread auch, irgendwie muss man bei der Dämpferwahl wohl immer einen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. November 2015)

Bei mir war als Standard-Dämpfer der "billige" Float X (2016) verbaut. Der funktioniert. Uphill, Downhill und Park. Werd' ihn aber demnächst push-tunen lassen, weil das Losbrechmoment nicht ganz so sein Ding ist und ich das Gefühl hab, dass der noch mehr kann...
Sicher passen wird auch der BOS Kirk - ein Dämpfer der wirklich ohne Einschränkungen zu empfehlen ist (kenn ihn aus 2 Rädern von Freunden).
Mein Bruder fährt z.B. auch noch den neuen Marzocchi, aber den find ich persönlich arg überdämpft.
RS Debonair ist wahrscheinlich auch noch eine Option.
Aber wie gesagt, konstruktionsbedingt ist die Aluvariante des Dune etwas eng, aber die Auswahl an tauglichen Dämpfern ist ja nicht gerade klein.


----------



## MLK-LAW (21. November 2015)

aber ganz kurz noch eine Zwischenfrage: wer hat den die aktuellen Lagermaße für's Dune?


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2015)

Schau mal bei silverfish.Co.Uk da gibt es Lagerhaus und die Nummern stehen dabei.


----------



## mantra (21. November 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Sicher passen wird auch der BOS Kirk - ein Dämpfer der wirklich ohne Einschränkungen zu empfehlen ist (kenn ihn aus 2 Rädern von Freunden).



Laut besagtem Thread passt der Kirk wohl tatsächlich. Ich fahre ihn in meinem aktuellen Rad und finde ihn "nicht schlecht". Allerdings ist er jetzt auch nicht das absolute non-plus-ultra.
Nach ca. 20 Jahren "rumspielen" mit vollgefederten Rädern und Feder-/Dämpferelementen kann ich sagen dass die Kinematik eine sehr bedeutende Rolle spielt. Die Feder-/Dämpferelemente lassen sich zwar in sehr weiten Bereichen anpassen, aber manche Kombinationen funktionieren einfach weniger gut als andere...

Den Kirk fahre ich derzeit z.B. in einem Orbea Rallon und ich habe es bisher noch nicht geschafft den Dämpfer passend ein zu stellen. Prinzipiell würde ich gerne 30% SAG fahren. Leider fehlt dafür absolut die Progression. Nötige Volumespacer sind beim BOS Import seit sehr langer Zeit nicht lieferbar. Gleiches gilt für nahezu alle anderen Ersatzteile. Das ist für mich eigentlich ein KO Kriterium für die Verwendung von BOS Elementen. In Zukunft werde ich mich wohl wieder an servicestärkere Hersteller halten...


----------



## JDEM (22. November 2015)

Gestern mal ne ausgiebige Runde mit dem Teil gefahren und jedes mal ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt. Ging trotz der matschreifen super nach vorne und lies sich auch auf matschigen Trails souverän fahren.


----------



## MLK-LAW (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MLK-LAW (15. Dezember 2015)

Dune mit DBCC geht also - gefunden auf der tf tuned facebook seite (https://www.facebook.com/1269414173...0.1450213838./866249856771370/?type=3&theater)


----------



## interloper (15. Dezember 2015)

MLK ich wähle dich zum Mann des Tages. Ich warte seit letzter Woche auf Antworten von CC und von Mondraker zu dem Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, dann hol ich mir noch ne 180mm Gabel, den Double Barrel und dicke Laufräder für den Bikepark!


----------



## MLK-LAW (15. Dezember 2015)

bitte schön - wenn der wirklich passt, dann hab ich im sommer einen coil mit cs


----------



## interloper (15. Dezember 2015)

Genau mein plan kuschi  brauchst du dein dune überhaupt noch nach deinem radongewinn?


----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich behalte natürlich das bessere Rad


----------



## interloper (15. Dezember 2015)

Hatte mir zum rabenberg testival auch das slide und das dune unterm Arsch geschnallt. Fazit war das ich mein speci status und speci Enduro verkauft habe und davon dann das dune dastandwobei das slide geil war zum fahren im vergleich zu den anderen radons die ich ja sehr..naja..


----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2015)

Das Düne hat ja schon durch die Geo ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, daher hab ich mir nach der Probefahrt auch direkt eins geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (15. Dezember 2015)

Gut so. Auf jeden Fall behalte ich den ccdb CS im Auge. Werde den morgen mal schreiben ob sie am Rahmen etwas schleifen mussten oder nicht


----------



## EVHD (16. Dezember 2015)

Darf man ne 170mm Federgabel im Dune fahren? Bin am überlegen ob ich von meinem Swoop 175 umsteigen soll...


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (16. Dezember 2015)

Klar darfst du das.


----------



## EVHD (16. Dezember 2015)

Frage falsch formuliert...ist das von Mondraker aus freigegeben?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (16. Dezember 2015)

Das Dune Carbon XR wird von Werk aus mit 170mm Fox Gabel ausgeliefert.


----------



## ottovalvole (16. Dezember 2015)

Und läuft super, hab eine im RR drin 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## EVHD (16. Dezember 2015)

Kennt ihr Händler die auch ein Alu Frame Kit verkaufen würden?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (16. Dezember 2015)

Darfst mir gerne eine mail schreiben


----------



## ottovalvole (16. Dezember 2015)

Da hätte ich auch gern ein Angebot würde dafür Teile mässig ein cube fritzz 27.5 SL plündern, das müsste gehen


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## EVHD (16. Dezember 2015)

Habe mein Swoop mit XX1 und einer nagelneuen Float RC2 ausgestattet, daher würde ein Rahmen Sinn machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (17. Dezember 2015)

alle M-händler sollten dir ein frame kit verkaufen können. oder was für einen händler(online/vor Ort) suchst du denn?


----------



## interloper (17. Dezember 2015)

wenn du vom 175er swoop auf ein mondraker steigst wirst du dich danach wie Gott fühlen. klar ist Ansichtssache aber ich finde das 175er mit abstand schlechteste bike von der geo was ich bisher gefahren bin. so kurz und hoch der hobel, absolut unhandlich bergauf wie bergab..


----------



## MLK-LAW (17. Dezember 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Händler die auch ein Alu Frame Kit verkaufen würden?


http://www.dirty-stuff.de/rahmen/enduro/272/mondraker-dune-rr-2016-rahmenkit?c=19


----------



## interloper (18. Dezember 2015)

soeben die Antwort von Mondraker bekommen: CCDB Coil CS passt nicht rein und Vorn max. 170mm Federweg. Soviel zur Theorie


----------



## MLK-LAW (22. Dezember 2015)

dann werd ich wohl auf nummer sicher gehn und den float push-tunen lassen


----------



## mantra (22. Dezember 2015)

Also das Rad mit dem CCDB Coil gehört ja offensichtlich einem TF Mitarbeiter. D.h. dass die da bestimmt mehr dazu sagen können, oder?! Push Umbauten macht ja auch Tf, da kannst ja beides in einem Aufwasch anfragen.


----------



## EVHD (11. Januar 2016)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei einer Körpergröße von 190cm und SL von 91-92cm empfehlen? Bin das Dune R in Größe L gefahren hatte aber kein Vergleich zum XL.


----------



## interloper (11. Januar 2016)

Servus evhd. Ich würde dir empfehlen auf deine Vorlieben zu achten. Das Dune fällt allgemein schon groß aus, bzw sagen wir nicht groß sondern lang und laufruhig, d.h. egal ob du L oder XL nimmst es wird auf jeden Fall passen. Magst du mehr Touren fahren und es ab und zu krachen lassen, würde ich dir eine L empfehlen. Möchtest du damit durch highspeedpassagen fliegen würde ich dir die XL empfehlen, einfach um noch etwas mehr Radstand aus der Geschichte mitzunehmen. Ich persönlich bin 1,92 und fahre es in XL, und habe es auch noch kein mal bereut


----------



## EVHD (11. Januar 2016)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, werde dann wohl XL nehmen da ich 1-2 im Monat im Bikepark unterwegs bin und sonst im Deister rumfahre. Der Unterschied ist ja nicht so extrem zwischen L und XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (11. Januar 2016)

jub machste richtig. hab das dune auch mehr im park unterm hintern


----------



## 1b6l (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo!
Habe beim Händler ein dune R in Xl  kurz aufm Parkplatz gefahren. Ich war bis jetzt mit einem remedy 2013 ( Pike Dpa und Monarch+ rt3 Debo)gut bedient.
Erstens ist die sitzposition schon eigenartig, sehr abfahrtorientiert. Deshalb die Frage  wie schlägt sich das Rad bergauf?  finde es schön dynamisch vom pedalschlag, aber fühlt man nicht auf dem Berge,   das Vorderrad wandert vorne ohne Absenkung?
Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich den gleichen Druck wie beim remedy,  so um 18 Bars,  vorgeschlagen aber weniger als 20% Sag auf dem Dune bekommen, die beiden Dämpfer scheinen sehr unterschiedlich zu sein .  Der Händler sagte der ist Custom Tuned, heisst es auch Es ist schwieriger einen ersatzdampfer zu finden,  falls notig?
Ich hatte den Eindruck,  die Federung deutlich strafer(zu hohen druck) und auch  progressiver als bei dem remedy,  die haben aber gemeinsam so einen schwimmenden Dämpfer. 
Für mich käme auch das Foxy in Frage, ich möchte so 80% Trails fahren. kann das Foxy  ein paar bikeparkstage  mit max einmeterhohe Drops vertragen? Aber ist schwierig jetzt für kleinere Federwege zu entscheiden :_)






Envoyé de mon SGP712 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. Januar 2016)

Servus!
Deine Bedenken zwecks der Uphill-Tauglichkeit kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Das Dune funktioniert sowohl rauf, als auch runter (eventuell musst du für dich selber ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Lenkerhöhe oder Stitzwinkel justieren)

Mit 20% SAG bist du aber komplett falsch am Weg, da der Hinterbau auf 35% (!!) ausgelegt ist um wirklich störfrei zu funktionieren. "Custom-tuned".... kannst alles reinhängen, das reinpasst.


----------



## interloper (14. Januar 2016)

die eigenartige Sitzposition unterschreibe ich, wenn man das Rad auf dem Parkplatz fährt. anfangs fühlt man sich nicht unbedingt wohl, resultiert einfach aus der etwas anderen Geometrie. Ich empfehle dir aber das Dune mal auf dem Trail zu bewegen, egal ob auf oder ab, danach wirst du verstehen warum wir eins fahren  Das Dune ist einfach ein Bike was es derbe braucht, je schneller und gröber es wird, umso mehr Spaß wirst du haben 

Würde dir bei deinem Einsatzzweck trotzdem zum Foxy raten, 1m hohe Drops sind definitiv drin.


----------



## 1b6l (14. Januar 2016)

Hi,

Ok,  eine gewisse Zeit um sich wohlzufühlen mit dem Rad,  muss man mitbringen. Geht klar
Über die Ausstattung: die 1000 neue DM Aufpreis für Fox Stoff , 1x11,  beim dune RR lassen sich rechtfertigen, oder geht's mehr um  Gewicht sparen beim RR? Die orange Farbe nehme ich sofort.
Zum testen habe ich nächste Woche den Spezi Enduro und den Tyee,  mal schauen


----------



## interloper (14. Januar 2016)

ist eigentlich jemand an dem Versuch mit dem CCDB Coil CS im Dune drangeblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (15. Januar 2016)

Lt TF tuned kein Problem und funktioniert geil.

Mehr weiß ich leider nicht, lol

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## interloper (16. Januar 2016)

Soo Emails an Canecreek und TF Tuned sind raus. Ich hoffe jemand von den Engländern/Amis kann mein Sprachfasching entziffern  Ich halte auf dem laufenden..


----------



## ottovalvole (17. Januar 2016)

TFT ist normal schnell, da hast du spätestens übermorgen ne Antwort schätze ich.

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stylo77 (17. Januar 2016)

EVHD schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Händler die auch ein Alu Frame Kit verkaufen würden?



hab auch einen im bikemarkt


----------



## EVHD (17. Januar 2016)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> hab auch einen im bikemarkt


 M ist mir zu klein


----------



## gerison (17. Januar 2016)

gerison schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde berichten.. auf meine E-Mail hin am Montag gab's zumindest bis heute keine Antwort.



Ich glaub, ich bin noch den Bericht zur Garantieabwicklung schuldig. Anfangs war es etwas holprig, weil Mondraker sein Vertriebsnetz umgestellt hat. Mondraker hat dann aber einen Kontakt zu Marcis vom Bike-Park Tirol hergestellt und über diesen ist dann alles gut gegangen. Unterm Stirch: TOP. Ausgetauscht wurde das vordere Rahmendreieck; das kam zwar in einer anderen Farbe, ist aber mehr als O.K.

Unbedingt das Bike registieren, das hat mich gerettet.


----------



## interloper (18. Januar 2016)

so da ist eine Antwort "Greg had to grind away part of the frame to make the shock fit...  It’s a no go if you want to retain your warranty from Mondraker."

frei übersetzt heißt das also: der CCDB ist zu dick, das Dune zu jungfreulich, Rahmen schleifen oder Garantie behalten


----------



## ottovalvole (18. Januar 2016)

Reden wir vom Alu oder Carbon Frame? Welches Baujahr?

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (18. Januar 2016)

Natürlich Aluminium. Niemand wird an einem Carbon Rahmen etwas wegfräsen hoffe ich mal


----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2016)

Alu...

Hab jetzt auch nen anderen Dämpfer drin - manitou McLeod mit King Can. Knappe Sache bei 48mm Luftkammerdurchmesser, da dürfte grad noch die Leitung für die Reverb Stealth vorbeigehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (18. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte nur sicher gehen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## interloper (18. Januar 2016)

Achja stimmt sorry. 2015er alu. Sollte ja aber baugleich mit den 2016er sein


----------



## interloper (21. Januar 2016)

Direkt mal die nächste Frage. Und zwar zu dem kleinen schutzblech am alubike für den Dämpfer (siehe Bild) 


 Ich suche etwas dezent größeres und Google macht mich nicht schlauer. Habe nämlich die erste Macke auf der Kolbenstange  kennt ihr jemanden der sowas anbietet und/oder in Eigenregie herstellt?


----------



## gutsch6 (22. Januar 2016)

Hi!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem roco tst oder cc inline im Dune bzw. wie gut funktioniert der Mcleod?
Danke


----------



## JDEM (22. Januar 2016)

Roco TS Stahlfeder past nicht, hatte ich schon probiert. CC Inline wird wohl auch nicht passen.
McLeod funktioniert gut, bin aber erstmal zweimal seitdem mit dem Bock gefahren.


----------



## 29-er (30. Januar 2016)

So.... Jetzt melde ich mich auch mal ...  

Hier mal Mein Dune nach dem Umbau auf Manitou Mattoc !

Ich wollte mal testen ob ich ein CC Air Inline rein bekomme ...


----------



## gutsch6 (30. Januar 2016)

Habe einen cc inline bestellt und werde nächete Woche berichten.....


----------



## 29-er (30. Januar 2016)

Das gut. Ich wollte den auch fahren.,, passt gut indem Hinterbau!


----------



## 29-er (30. Januar 2016)

NHier mal dank Google gefunden . 
Der CC Air Inline passt in einen Alu Modell! 

 das heist noch mehr Performance !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (1. Februar 2016)

Und der CC DBA CS Passt ins dune Carbon, allerdings braucht man Diesen Adapter um Luft hinein zu bekommen.

http://www.bike24.de/p176910.html

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gutsch6 (3. Februar 2016)

Er passt aber extrem knapp............


----------



## interloper (3. Februar 2016)

Gutsch6 du wirst mitarbeiter des monats  bin schon auf erste Eindrücke gespannt.
Kannst du am inline mal bitte an seiner dicksten stelle den durchmesser messen? Dann könnten wir daran etwas fachsimpeln


----------



## 29-er (3. Februar 2016)

Das sieht gut aus ! 

Bin gespannt was du über die Performance sagst im Dune Modell !


----------



## gutsch6 (3. Februar 2016)

Durchmesser ist 52mm, die Position des Ventils muss verändert werden (von seitlich nach vorne) ist aber kein Problem.....


----------



## interloper (4. Februar 2016)

grad die Antwort von Fast Suspension bekommen, der Holy Grail passt auch nicht. Hat Außen, sprich die Feder, 56mm (SA Spring). Wenn es also machbar ist, nacharbeiten oder es schon einen Hersteller gibt, dessen Feder schmaler ist?!, diese verbauen. Was meint ihr dazu?
Bei Autos ist das relativ normal das Hersteller äußere Federbreiten variieren. Bei den Bikes habe ich keine Ahnung, nur macht mich Google nicht schlauer 
Innen dürfte es 2 Durchmesser geben und verschiedene Drahtstärken sind ja auch machbar, aikaramba..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (4. Februar 2016)

gutsch6 schrieb:


> Durchmesser ist 52mm, die Position des Ventils muss verändert werden (von seitlich nach vorne) ist aber kein Problem.....


 
Damit dürften ja auch manche Stahlfeder Dämpfer passen, z.B Rock Shox mit 52mm Federdurchmesser...


----------



## EVHD (14. Februar 2016)

Der Float X2 würde auch nicht ins Alu Dune passen, oder?


----------



## Stylo77 (14. Februar 2016)

nein passt nicht


----------



## interloper (14. Februar 2016)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Beim X2 sind 56mm und das könnt sich haarscharf ausgehen. Man müßte vielleicht etwas Material am Rahmen wegnehmen. Die beiden gefrästen Platten, die den Dämpfer "umschließen" haben an der Oberkante jeweils einen Steg von etwa 2-3mm - also hätte man da etwas Anpassungsspielraum. (Alle Ironhorse Sunday Besitzer die unbedingt den Vivid Air fahren wollten, haben da z.B. ganz exzessiv Material am Rahmen weggenommen)


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2016)

Für nen Versuch günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen, werd mal schauen ob der reinpasst.


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2016)

Zwar ein wenig knapp, passt aber!


----------



## interloper (1. April 2016)

Fett. Kannst du die Feder mal vermessen? Innendurchmesser wäre interessant um die Kompatibilität checken.

Kann das bike komplett einfedern? Hab mal irgendwo (geile Angabe wa) gelesen das der federteller an der unteren Umlenkung anschlägt


----------



## JDEM (2. April 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> Fett. Kannst du die Feder mal vermessen? Innendurchmesser wäre interessant um die Kompatibilität checken.
> 
> Kann das bike komplett einfedern? Hab mal irgendwo (geile Angabe wa) gelesen das der federteller an der unteren Umlenkung anschlägt


 
Sorry, bin jetzt erst zum antworten gekommen:
Feder müsste 52mm Außen haben, wie auch Rock Shox Federn. Innendurchmesser hab ich leider grad nicht gemessen.
Ist zwar alles ein wenig eng, aber schlägt nirgendwo an - hatte auch schonmal einen Marzocchi Roco TST ausprobiert, aber keine Chance den unterzubringen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (4. April 2016)

Und wie fühlt sich's an?


----------



## JDEM (4. April 2016)

Eigentlich ganz gut, bin bisher aber nur ein paar Runden DH gefahren. Generell fühlt sich der Coil Dämpfer im Dune nicht verkehrt an.

Dämpfung ist im vergleich zum zuvor verbauten Monarch Plus straffer und steht höher im Federweg.
Einstellmöglichkeiten sind effektiv und spürbar, hab aber bisher nur mit Zugstufe und Lowspeed-Druckstufe rumgespielt.

Mittwoch werd ich den mal auf Tour und bergauf testen  (generell wollte ich den Dämpfer nur im DH fahren, aber wenn es passt bleibt der erstmal drin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29-er (4. April 2016)

Sehr gut!!! Ich will auch  

Bin gespannt auf dein Bericht ...


----------



## JDEM (6. April 2016)

War heute mal länger damit auf Tour. 
Bergauf merkt man das gute Ansprechverhalten und sieht das der Dämpfer ein wenig mehr wippt als z.b. der Monarch Plus. Versackt aber an steilen Auffahrten nicht.
Auf den Trails hat das Teil dann umso mehr Spaß gemacht - kein Durchhängen, gute Federwegausnutzung, keine Durchschläge und sehr gute Bodenhaftung.
Bleibt erstmal drin und evtl. such ich mal nach ner leichten Feder.


----------



## interloper (15. April 2016)

Verdammt..


----------



## PlanB (15. April 2016)

Shit! Für mich war der komische asymmetrisch verstrebte Hinterbau ein Grund das Rad nach der eigentlich geilen Probefahrt nicht zu kaufen. Am Carbon Dune haben sie es besser gemacht. Mein Beileid...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EVHD (15. April 2016)

Die haben doch ne lebenslange Garantie auf die Rahmen oder nicht?


----------



## interloper (15. April 2016)

Jub. Montag geht es zum händler und von da aus nach Spanien. Wartezeit mind. 3wochen. Mindestens. 3wochen ohne bike wie soll man da klar kommen. Wieder ein punkt mehr der für ein extra summum spricht


----------



## ottovalvole (16. April 2016)

Schreib mal wie der Fall sich entwickelt. Hab wenig diesbezüglich gefunden wie Mondraker sich in solchen Fällen "anstellt"

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## 29-er (17. April 2016)

Die Reklamation bei Mondraker geht ziemlich gut.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. April 2016)

...immer nach 2-4 tagen einen neuen Hinterbau? Wie oft passiert sowas denn? Zuverlässigkeit klingt anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (17. April 2016)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ...immer nach 2-4 tagen einen neuen Hinterbau? Wie oft passiert sowas denn? Zuverlässigkeit klingt anders


dacht ich mir auch gerade...


----------



## thomas_f (18. April 2016)

Bei mir hat die Reklermation auch nur ca 1,5 Wochen gedauert! Reibungslos gelaufen - der alte Hinterbau hängt sogar noch bei mir im Wohnzimmer! Übrigens ists an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen  (Mondraker Dune R 2014)

Andere Frage - ich hab gestern nach einer Ausfahrt das Gewinde zur hinteren Steckachse verloren...
Irgendjemand einen schnellen Lösungsvorschlag? Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das ja genau auf den Rahmen abgestimmt - mein Händler meinte es muss bestellt werden (mit langer Wartezeit) - Preis ist fast egal 

Lg,
Thomas


----------



## michel77 (18. April 2016)

Vielleicht bekommst Du das Teil dort schneller: http://www.silverfish-uk.com/Category/12637/Dune


----------



## interloper (20. April 2016)

habe den Rahmen am Montag zu Herobikes in Roth gebracht, heute Mittag den Anruf bekommen das der neue Hinterbau bereits auf dem Weg ist. Ist wahrscheinlich schon Freitag da. Noch habe ich ihn ja nicht aber es scheint alles wie geschmiert zu laufen.


----------



## thomas_f (21. April 2016)

Sehr cool! Glückwunsch! Ich habe das Teil auch bestellt - Lieferzeit ca 2 Wochen :/

Dann hab ich unseren Werkstattmeister meinen alten Hinterbau und die Achse mitgenommen - eine Stunde später hatte ich die Dropout Nut in den Händen 

Danke für den Link! Scheint einer der wenigen Shops zu sein, die Zubehör versenden.


----------



## EVHD (24. April 2016)

Hammer geiles Teil, danke nochmal an @MiJo-Bikes.
13,2 KG inkl Pedale beim XL Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (24. April 2016)

Wow bei Alu? Respekt 


Mobil Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## interloper (27. April 2016)

Also ich kann jeden nur abraten etwas bei bike-mailorder zu kaufen und auch dort zu reklammieren. Hatte bisher wirklich durchgehend ärger mit denen. Die meinten zur reklammation mind. 3wochen (weil erstmal sammeln und dann zusammen einreichen) und die Jungs von herobikes in Roth meinten eine Woche da es direkt zu mondraker geht. 
Habe nun eine Woche später meinen Rahmen wieder. Lief alles unkompliziert und vor allem sehr schnell. An der stelle kann ich also nur Schleichwerbung für herobikes betreiben  wirklich spitzen laden


----------



## Florent29 (27. April 2016)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Wow bei Alu? Respekt



Naja, er hat ja bei der Bereifung ein bißchen geschummelt...


----------



## EVHD (27. April 2016)

SnakeSkin reicht, keine Probleme im BikePark damit...


----------



## interloper (27. April 2016)

snakeskin reicht dir im Park? Du weist hoffentlich das mondraker flow country verbot hat


----------



## EVHD (27. April 2016)

Bis jetzt ja, habe aber kein Vergleich zum SG.


----------



## flametop (29. April 2016)

Hallo, habe heute die Schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme verloren. Wo gibt's Ersatz? Kann man auch andere Schrauben nehmen? Sichert ihr die Schrauben mit loctite o.ä.? Leider hab ich es erst nach der Tour bemerkt...hoffe der Rahmen hat sich nicht verzogen....


----------



## interloper (29. April 2016)

schon mal bei silverfish geschaut? oder alternativ den Händler deines vertrauens kontaktieren. ich sichere meine immer mit loctite, garantiert aber nichts und ersetzt nicht die regelmäßige kontrolle..


----------



## interloper (2. Mai 2016)

hiho Mondraketen,
würde ganz gern nochmal auf das Thema Dämpfer zurück kommen. Habe im Zuge meines Rahmenbruchs den Dämpfer aufrüsten lassen bei MRC Trading. Mittlerweile habe ich ca. 100 Trail- und Flugkilometer zusammen und will einen kleinen Zwischenbericht geben. Dämpfer ist der Fox Float X CTD (ohne Kashima). Der Shim wurde angepasst und straffer abgestimmt, volle Spaceranzahl, 5teilige Racingbros-Buchsen und Racingbros Staubabstreifer/Dichtungen. SAG 30%-33%, ich 100kg schwer.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen ich war bereits vorher vom Zusammenspiel von Dämpfer und Rahmen positiv überrascht. Das Niveau liegt also hoch und angesproche Probleme sind trotzallem großer Luxus  Nach der Anpassung arbeitet der Dämpfer bergauf nochmal deutlich wippfreier, die Plattform wird kaum benötigt. Grip und Komfort lassen dabei trotz allem keine Wünsche offen. Erstaunt bin ich von der Feinfühligkeit, selbst kleineste Unebenheiten werden geschluckt ohne dabei durch den Federweg zu gehen. Nun zum eigentlichen Sinn und unserer Leidenschaft: Bergab: Mega, anders kann man es nicht beschreiben. Feinfühlig aber immer mit Reserven. Der Dämpfer hält das Hinterrad durchgehend auf dem Boden und bietet dabei wunderbaren Grip. Deutlich zu spüren ist das er durch die Anpassung nochmal progressiver wurde, also das was mir vorher gefehlt hat. Am Absprung bekommt man genügend Gegenhalt, bei Landungen fühlt man sich sicher und nimmt mehr Speed mit. Alles in Allem lässt es sich mit dem Bike mehr pumpen ohne alles ins Fahrwerk zu drücken. Zusammengefasst ermöglicht es einen größeren Einsatzbereich bei selben Einstellungen. Bin also durchweg begeistert für das erhaltene Tuning bei "geringem" Geldeinsatz. Hier kann ich also nur Schleichwerbung für MRC Trading betreiben


----------



## flametop (12. Mai 2016)

Hat es irgendwo eine Tabelle mit Drehmomenten für die 2015er Rahmen?

Edit: Habs hier gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas_f (24. Mai 2016)

Mein Hinterbau ist schon wieder gebrochen...2 Jahre, 2 Hinterbauten, 2 Freiläufe.
Alles auf Garantie und bis jetzt rellativ flott, aber trotzdem kein Qualitätszeugnis :/

Edit: Dune R, 2014


----------



## Inigo Montoya (31. Mai 2016)

servus,
ich hab seit ein paar monaten ein mondraker dune XR 2015 rahmenset in M. verbaut ist ein fox float x ctd (custom tune id: CMGP).
konfiguration laut fox:
*2014, FLOAT X F-S, CTD-Adj-K, Mondraker, Dune, 8.500, 2.500, 0.6 Spacer, CM, RL, Climb M*
ich bin ca. 177cm gross, wiege so um die 75kg und fahre den daempfer derzeit mit 160 psi. ich war am wochenende das erste mal mit dem bikepark und bin von der performance des daempfers ziemlich enttaeuscht. bei 160psi schlaegt er bei allen groesseren drops und spruengen durch ist gleichzeitig aber extrem unsensibel.
zu hause habe ich die luftkammer aufgedreht und der 0.6inch (1,5cm hoch) spacer ist tatsaechlich verbaut.
kann jemand das problem bestaetigen?
hat es jemand mit groesseren spacern probiert?
laut fox sollte es noch einen 0.83inch und einen 1.02inch spacer geben.
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=23
in zukunft wuerde ich den daempfer auf evol luftkammer umbauen und tunen lassen. aber vorerst wuerde ich es erst mal mit einem groesseren spacer versuchen.


----------



## flametop (31. Mai 2016)

Die größeren spacer funktionieren ganz gut.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (31. Mai 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Die größeren spacer funktionieren ganz gut.


cool 
welchen verwendest du, 0.83 oder 1.02inch?


----------



## interloper (31. Mai 2016)

les mal meinen Beitrag oben  bei mir war allerdings schon ab Werk der große Spacer verbaut (Rahmengröße XL) bin mir nicht sicher ob die EVOL Luftkammer im Alu passt . Allerdings muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, selbst der große Spacer bringt nicht die nötigen Reserven für ordentliche Aktionen. Empfehlen kann ich allerdings den Dämpfer zu MRC Trading zu schicken und den Shim anzupassen. Bin sehr zufrieden seitdem mit dem Dämpfer, und mit den Jungs von MRC schon immer.


----------



## flametop (31. Mai 2016)

Er wiegt aber auch nur 75kg. Da würde ich es erstmal mit dem grössten Spacer versuchen. Evtl. auch mehrere rein?
Wenn er dann nicht zufrieden ist, kann sich Gedanken über Tuning machen.


----------



## interloper (31. Mai 2016)

ok, der punkt geht klar an dich


----------



## ottovalvole (31. Mai 2016)

Also wenn bei FOX über Tuning nachgedacht wird geht aus meiner Sicht wenig an Tftuned vorbei.

Hatte auch öfter das Problem mit unterdämpften Elementen, die waren Geschichte nach dem die Jungs da Hand angelegt haben.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (1. Juni 2016)

Falls mal jemand nen Coil Dämpfer im Alu Dune ausprobieren möchte - hab einen X-Fusion Vector im Bikemarkt drin. Passte bei mir in Größe L noch ganz gut rein, aber dann doch zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexAndreas (7. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir ein Dune R aus 2015 geholt. Leider kenne ich mich mit der Abstimmung noch nicht wirklich aus, daher die Frage.
Mit welchem SAG, an Gabel und Dämpfer, harmoniert das Fahrwerk am besten?


----------



## flametop (8. Juni 2016)

Der empfohlene Sag am Dämpfer ist 35%.


----------



## AlexAndreas (8. Juni 2016)

Danke. An der Gabel denke ich mal,je nach Gusto, 20-30%.
Edit: Es ist eine Pike RC


----------



## flametop (9. Juni 2016)

Kommt auf die Gabel an


----------



## AlexAndreas (15. Juni 2016)

Ist ne Pike RC.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (20. Juni 2016)

ich habe letztes wochenende eine runde mit verbautem 0.92" spacer gedreht.
sag bei 20mm und druck auf 150psi. hat sich etwas besser angefuehlt, aber der daempfer ist nur noch bis zur unteren kante des kashima schriftzuges eingetaucht. habe das gestern genauer untersucht. mit dem 0.92" spacer habe ich 3mm weniger hub als mit 0.80" oder kleineren spacern! ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass ich den spacer korrekt verbaue.
also entsprechend der fox anleitung http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=568
dieses wochenende den 0.80" spacer verbaut. auch damit nutze ich bei normalen trails mit ein paar kleineren spruengen usw. trotzdem den gesamten federweg. das stelle ich mir eigentlich anders vor.
also umbauen auf evol luftkammer und strafferen shimstack oder anderer daempfer?
ich werde mondraker kontaktieren ob die einen tip zum daempfer setup/tuning haben.
es ist eigentlich ein witz, dass ein rahmenkit mit so einem daempfersetup verkauft wird

und falls es wen interessiert die bilder vom spacer kit 803-00-827


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. Juni 2016)

Bin mittlerweile auch schon mehrere Dämpfer im Dune gefahren (Fox Float, Monarch RT3, X-Fusion Vector HLR Stahlfeder und Monarch Plus Debon Air) und komm mit dem Monarch Plus am besten zurecht - bietet halt ne gute Allround Perfomance.
Vll. kommt nach der Mattoc eine neue Suntour Durolux rein...


----------



## EVHD (21. Juni 2016)

Welchen Tune fährst du? Bin mit meinem RC3 Plus Debonair auch super glücklich, passt aber auch gerade so ins Dune.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Juni 2016)

Um meinen Rahmen zu schützen, habe ich einen Carbonunterrohrschutz am Rahmen laminiert. In der unteren Hälfte ist er etwa 3mm und in der oberen 2mm dick.




Um eventuelle Aufsetzer abzudämpfen, befindet sich eine 1,7mm Lage Sas-tec zwischen Rahmen und Schutz.


----------



## JDEM (22. Juni 2016)

EVHD schrieb:


> Welchen Tune fährst du? Bin mit meinem RC3 Plus Debonair auch super glücklich, passt aber auch gerade so ins Dune.


 
Müsste M/M sein. Die äußere Luftkammer hab ich halb zugespacert, jetzt steht der Dämpfer höher im Federweg und ist progressiver.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Juni 2016)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Müsste M/M sein. Die äußere Luftkammer hab ich halb zugespacert, jetzt steht der Dämpfer höher im Federweg und ist progressiver.


danke fuer den tip!


----------



## EVHD (10. Juli 2016)

Weiß einer mit welcher Schraubengröße der Mudguard am Rahmen befestigt wird? Will mir andere Schrauben bestellen da ich noch die Umwerfer Aufnahme habe. Kann leider nicht nachmessen da ich im Ausland bin.


----------



## MLK-LAW (11. Juli 2016)

M4 - "Flaschenhalterschrauben"


----------



## EVHD (11. Juli 2016)

Kein M5 Gewinde? Wenn ich Flaschenhalterschrauben Google kommt M5 Gewinde raus...


----------



## MLK-LAW (11. Juli 2016)

hast recht - schlampig gemessen.


----------



## EVHD (11. Juli 2016)

2017 Alu Dune, weiß einer schon was alles geändert wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLK-LAW (11. Juli 2016)

spontan fällt auf dass der Übergang Oberrohr/Steuerrohr flüssiger gestaltet ist und (was viel wichtiger ist), dass im Hinterbau auf der Antriebbsseite eine zweite Strebe eingezogen worden ist - bzw. die hintere kurze nun weg ist und dafür vorne eine lange hingekommen ist. Sollt den Hinterbau etwas steifer machen.


----------



## JDEM (11. Juli 2016)

Der Buckel bei den Alumodellen ist endlich weg!


----------



## culoduro (11. Juli 2016)

gibt es da mehr Bilder, bzw wo hast Du das Bild her?  @EVHD


----------



## EVHD (11. Juli 2016)

Habe es zufälligerweise auf Instagram gefunden.


----------



## STR-Dan (11. Juli 2016)

http://www.mondraker.com/17/highlights


----------



## interloper (11. Juli 2016)

steuerrohr sieht auch kürzer aus. Das der Buckel im Oberrohr fehlt ist sicher eine Auswirkung vom Wechsel Barel zu Canyon


----------



## JDEM (12. Juli 2016)

STR-Dan schrieb:


> http://www.mondraker.com/17/highlights


 
Grad gesehen, dass da ja noch mehr Bilder vom Dune sind. Schickes Teil, will ja mein jetziges Dune eh loswerden


----------



## interloper (14. Juli 2016)

Das '17er xr gerade auf facebook entdeckt. Inwiefern es natürlich stimmt..keine ahnung.


----------



## MLK-LAW (14. Juli 2016)

Weiß wer, ob man den upgedateten Hinterbau einzeln bekommen kann? Raw wär ja geil (wie auf den Promophotos), dann könnt man ihn ja theoretisch passend nachlackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma-Cube (17. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute.

Hat jemand probiert den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in ein Mondraker DUNE RR Alu 2016 zu bauen ? Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## JDEM (17. Juli 2016)

Das wird nicht passen, Luftkammer zu dick. Nen inline geht gerade noch, je nach Größe


----------



## interloper (17. Juli 2016)

Achja zu dem Thema hab ich noch einen tropfen Öl im feuer. Der x2 von Fox könnte passen. Die SLS feder hat einen Außendurchmesser von 52,5mm. Allerdings habe ich mich nicht weiter mit dem Gedanken beschäftigt. Sprich ob andere Bauteile anschlagen können. Interessanter wäre für mich wenn dann der ccdb coil CS mit SLS Feder. Aber auch da kenne ich die Kompatibilität noch nicht


----------



## Ma-Cube (17. Juli 2016)

Hab mir das gerade mal etwas genauer angeschaut und kurz nachgemessen. Das Alu gebilde beim Dune hinten ist V-Förmig wo der Dämpfer durchgeht, nach oben hin ist genug platz eher im Mittelbereich ist das Hauptproblem da dort nur um die 50mm Platz ist von weiter unten brauchen wir garnicht reden.


----------



## interloper (17. Juli 2016)

Check mal den threat ab Seite 10-11 da gab es schon einige versuche und Angaben dazu


----------



## JDEM (17. Juli 2016)

X-fusion vector hlr passt in Größe L rein, eventuell die Maße vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (19. Juli 2016)

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/sneak-pics-2017-mondrakers-345731sneak-pics-2017-mondrakers-345731

Wer weiß, wer weiß. Aber n carbonframe mit dhx2 müsste direkt auf die "will haben Liste" gesetzt werden. Vor allem wenn der 17er dhx2 mit druckstufenhebel drin wäre


----------



## JDEM (19. Juli 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/sneak-pics-2017-mondrakers-345731sneak-pics-2017-mondrakers-345731
> 
> Wer weiß, wer weiß. Aber n carbonframe mit dhx2 müsste direkt auf die "will haben Liste" gesetzt werden. Vor allem wenn der 17er dhx2 mit druckstufenhebel drin wäre


 
Gibt eins mit dem DHX2 mit Hebel, hab ich irgendwo auf Facebook entdeckt.


----------



## gerison (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Ich brauch einen Hinterbau vom 13er Modell, Steckachse. Weiß jemand, wie man zu diesem kommt?

Dane für die Antwort.


----------



## interloper (20. Juli 2016)

Am besten deinen Händler kontaktieren, der nimmt dann die Sache auf und versorgt dir einen neuen bei Mondraker


----------



## Inigo Montoya (20. Juli 2016)

zum 2017er dune:

Mondraker man:_“All new. New and improved Stealth aluminum frame. Dune Carbon inspired-inherited design.
“Same 160mm rear wheel travel Zero suspension system. Forward Geometry. New rear swingarm design is stiffer, Boost 148×12.
“New lower link for the Zero suspension – it’s the same as the one we use on Summum Carbon / Dune Carbon with collet axle pivots.
“2.820g (without rear shock).
“Headset angle 0.5 slacker for 66º with 160 mm fork, and 65,5º with 170 mm fork.
“Three models sharing the same frame: R, RR and XR. New XR model with 170 mm Fox Float front fork.”_

Read more at http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/sneak-pics-2017-mondrakers-345731


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2016)

Weiß jemand schon, ob die Kettenstreben bei den 2017er Modellen länger geworden sind?
Hätte gerne die 440 mm des Dune Carbon im Foxy.


----------



## 6TiWon (22. Juli 2016)

baust du dann um???


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juli 2016)

Genau das würde ich gerne vermeiden. 
Wenn's denn überhaupt passen würde.


----------



## interloper (1. August 2016)

Wie passend. Mein hinterbau ist wieder gerissen  so ein Weichei das bike


----------



## PlanB (3. August 2016)

Schon der zweite? Übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (3. August 2016)

Du sagst es. Hatte jetzt von Mondraker das Angebot den 16er carbonrahmen für 2000 zu bekommen aber ohne Dämpfer. Nur sehe ich das fast als Frechheit wenn man bedenkt das die 17er Modelle schon bald in den Läden stehen und erfahrungsgemäß die Preise der vorjahresmodelle um 15-20% fallen. Alles was ich will wäre ein dune was hält  denke mal nach dem 3. Rahmenbruch werden die Karten neu gemischt


----------



## C3lb (4. August 2016)

Die Carbon Rahmensets werden 2017 allerdings nochmal ordentlich teuerer...


----------



## EVHD (4. August 2016)

D.h.?


----------



## C3lb (4. August 2016)

Dass Mondraker wahrscheinlich denkt es macht ein gutes Angebot .


----------



## interloper (4. August 2016)

Einen Vorteil gibt es..ich kann sicher schon bald neu verhandeln


----------



## EVHD (4. August 2016)

Vielleicht kriegst du ein 2017 Alu Model, wobei ich die Farbe vom RR sehr fragwürdig finde...


----------



## interloper (4. August 2016)

Das wäre auch meine Hoffnung gewesen. Der schwarzblaue gefällt mir ja total. Hat ja aber ein anderes einbaumaß an der nabe hinten. (148mm)


----------



## EVHD (5. August 2016)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Fox DHX2 im Alu Dune? Der könnte in den Rahmen passen.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (9. August 2016)

Ich habe letzte Woche den Fox Float X CTD von meinem Dune XR 2015 Rahmen auf EVOL Luftkammer umgeruestet.






Umbau ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Anleitung dazu auf Youtube:




Beim Einbau des Daempfers ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kabelfuehrung fuer die versenkbare Sattelstuetze an der Luftkammer ankommt. Also Kabelfuehrung demontiert, dann passts.




Am Wochenende habe ich bei zwei Ausfahrten das neue Setup ausfuehrlich testen koennen. Mit der EVOL Luftkammer funktioniert der Dämpfer um Welten besser. Spricht besser an und schlägt nicht mehr durch.
Um die empfohlenen 35℅ bzw. 22mm SAG zu erreichen braucht es etwas mehr Druck. 170psi sind es bei mir. Ich habe derzeit nicht den Eindruck das weitere Anpassungen notwendig sind, funktioniert also auch mit dem bestehenden Shimstack gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tackleberry86 (13. August 2016)

Moin moin,

ich hab hier ein bisschen rumgelsen und es scheint mir so als würdet ihr euch gut auskennen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust mir zu helfen. Mir wurde mein Dämpfer von meinem Dune (2010) weggeklaut und damit nicht genug, die Schrauben gleich mit... 
Jetzt hab ich einen neuen Dämpfer aber keine Ahnung wo ich die Schrauben für die Montage herbekommen soll. Nirgends wird dieses alte Modell geführt und so ergab meine Websuche keine Lösung. Habt ihr einen Tip oder einen Rat was ich ausmessen muss um andere Schrauben zu bekommen?  Ich will wieder raus auf den Trail

Danke schonmal


----------



## gutsch6 (13. August 2016)

Hallo,
Schau bzw. frag mal bei silverfish-uk.com , da bekommst normalerweise alles.
Lg


----------



## interloper (13. August 2016)

Herobikes in Roth sind auch mondrakerhändler und versorgen alles. Schicken dir die Sache auch sicher zu. Und solltest du garnix finden sagst du nochmal Bescheid, hab jede Schraube vom dune genau ein mal in der reisetasche vom dune


----------



## Tackleberry86 (13. August 2016)

@interloper @gutsch6 vielen Dank euch beiden für die schnelle Hilfe. Hab die Schraube schon bei Silverfish entdeckt werd evtl trotzdem noch bei Herobikes nachfragen  oder bei der Fahrradkiste in Nbg


----------



## C3lb (29. August 2016)

Habe am Wochenende mal einen Vivid Coil in das Dune Carbon eingebaut. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden. Passt gut rein auch ohne irgendwelche Einstellknöpfe demontieren zu müssen (was ja bei der Air Variante und dem CCDBAir leider nicht der Fall ist). Einziges Manko: Alleine die Stahlfeder wiegt schon mehr als der Monarch + .


----------



## EVHD (29. August 2016)

@interloper was ist es nun mit deiner gerissenen Kettenstrebe geworden? Hast du nun ein 2017 Model bekommen oder einfach nur einen neuen Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (30. August 2016)

Steht oben. Hatte das Angebot auf dem carbonrahmen zu upgraden aber das habe ich abgelehnt und somit einen neuen hinterbau bekommen. Fakt ist das ich beim nächsten Bruch kein 2015er Alu dune mehr fahre. Ich denke also im Winter wird gewechselt


----------



## TheGreenMonster (4. September 2016)

Liebe Dune-Fahrer,

Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines 2016er Dune Carbon R in XL. Beim Setup war ich jedoch sehr verwundert:

Auf der Pike sind für meine 95kg ca 90PSI/6,5 Bar angegeben. Damit ist die Gabel aber knüppelhart. Bei Auslieferung waren ca 50 PSI/3,5 Bar drauf und schon damit hatte ich beim draufsetzen gerade einmal einen Sag von ca 20%. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## AlexAndreas (7. September 2016)

Da bei meinem Dune R aus 2015 der Hinterbau knackt, möchte ich die Lager kontrollieren bzw. direkt neu schmieren.
Mir fehlt noch eine Liste mit den Drehmomenten, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreenMonster (7. September 2016)

Guck mal hier Seite 27:

http://www.mondraker.com/15/imagenes/manuals/mondraker_manual_usuario_web.pdf


----------



## interloper (12. September 2016)

Diesmal ist der hauptrahmen gerissen..
Sieht man auf dem Foto etwas schlecht. Ca. 5-6mm
Ich halte auf dem laufenden


----------



## Nico Laus (12. September 2016)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es ein Riss im Alu ist? Die Position auf der Schweißnaht, Richtung und Länge sehen sehr ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## interloper (12. September 2016)

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Bin mir auch nicht zu 100% sicher, vorallem da er auf und nicht vor der schweißnaht ist. könnte auch nur der Lack sein. Aber mit ner Spitze spürt man es deutlich und da denke ich ist es tiefer als der Lack. Hab recht nah an dem Riss einen 1cm Durchmesser großen Steinschlag im Oberrohr der geht bis auf die Grundierung, da sieht man recht gut wie tief bzw. Flach der Lack ist. Evtl ist es auch ein Lunker in der Naht. Aber muss zugeben..sei es wie es sei, will kein Risiko eingehen. Hinterbau hat an der typischen Stelle auch schon wieder einen Riss im Klarlack, ist sozusagen auch wieder eine Sache von wenigen Wochen


----------



## Nico Laus (12. September 2016)

Oh man, du scheinst echt Pech mit deinem Bike zu haben.


----------



## interloper (12. September 2016)

Jub kannst du laut sagen. Hab auch schon die zweite Gabelkrone an der 36er und die zweite reverb. Bisher zum Glück immer alles auf Garantie. Bin ja gespannt ist jetzt die 3. Rahmenreklammation


----------



## Grins3katze (12. September 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> Hab auch schon die zweite Gabelkrone an der 36er und die zweite reverb. Bisher zum Glück immer alles auf Garantie.



was genau ist dein Problem mit der 36er?

Ich hab bei meine 36er mod. 2015 auch schon 2 mal eingeschickt wegen knack Geräusche... Die Krone wird ersetzt, dann Fahr ich sie 3 Wochen und sie fängt wieder an zu knacken... (bei front Wheelie / versetzen oder bremsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (12. September 2016)

Bei mir das gleiche  krone wurde getauscht,  seitdem knackt die erst so richtig. Ging zurück zu fox da kam als antwort..da knackt nix. Ich hatte die Gabel ausgebaut dastehen und hab eingefedert und es knackt. Aber laut fox ist da nix. Der Sache gehe ich die Woche nach. Hab das Gefühl das die fit kartusche einen treffer hat


----------



## Grins3katze (12. September 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche  krone wurde getauscht,  seitdem knackt die erst so richtig. Ging zurück zu fox da kam als antwort..da knackt nix. Ich hatte die Gabel ausgebaut dastehen und hab eingefedert und es knackt. Aber laut fox ist da nix. Der Sache gehe ich die Woche nach. Hab das Gefühl das die fit kartusche einen treffer hat



ahh ok, nee bei mir knackt nichts beim einfedern... wenn die Krone ersetzt worden ist hab ich 3-4 Wochen Ruhe bevor das knacken wieder anfängt...


----------



## interloper (13. September 2016)

Einweg-Kronen  Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso meine matte nicht mehr lieferbar war wenn du alle verbrauchst  aber schon sehr ärgerlich. Allerdings was ich im Freundeskreis für Probleme mit der Pike mitbekomme..da fahre ich lieber meine 36er  bin echt am überlegen mir mal n Bike mit SR Suntour auszuleihen und mal zu experimentieren


----------



## AlexAndreas (13. September 2016)

Ich hab mir mein Schaltwerk geschrottet. 
Ist es möglich ein GX Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig zu fahren? 
Ich fahre eine 11-36 Kassette und und vorne 36/22er Ritzel.


----------



## Grins3katze (14. September 2016)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mein Schaltwerk geschrottet.
> Ist es möglich ein GX Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig zu fahren?
> Ich fahre eine 11-36 Kassette und und vorne 36/22er Ritzel.



mittleren und kürzen Käfig sind für 1X11.... mit 2X10 kann das knapp werden....


----------



## interloper (21. September 2016)

so habe heut von mondraker Antwort bekommen. Zur Wahl steht das 2016er Dune RR (gefällt mir die Farbe überhaupt nicht) oder ein 2017er Dune (das schwarz - weiß - blaue). Letzteres mit 142mm Hinterbau, das könnte also bedeuten das der alte Hinterbau an den neuen Hauptrahmen passt oder das das neue Alu Dune garkeinen Boost Standard hat?! Dazu erfahre ich morgen im Laufe des Tages mehr. Oder alternativ als Angebot den 2017er Dune XR Carbon Rahmen mit 1800 Zuzahlung.

ich sags mal so:


----------



## PlanB (21. September 2016)

Heute abgeholt!  2017er Dune XR Framekit in Größe XL. Teile habe ich schon fast alle da, aber jetzt gehts erstmal ans Abkleben. Hat übrigens Boost!


----------



## interloper (21. September 2016)

leck mich fett, das ist das größte Dreieck zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr was ich je gesehen habe  dagegen sah selbst das Dreieck meines altes Stumpjumper klein aus


----------



## 6TiWon (22. September 2016)

goile farbe und vile spass damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. September 2016)

@PlanB sehr geile Farbe! Viel Spaß mit dem Bike. 

Kam dein Framekit mit Vorbau? Welchen Durchmesser hat die Klemmung für den Lenker?


----------



## PlanB (23. September 2016)

Vielen Dank! Ja, zu meiner Überraschung war auch ein kurzer Mondraker Vorbau dabei, müsste ein 30er sein, mit 31,8er Lenkerklemmung und ca. 110g. Ich hab schon einen deutlich robusteren Easton Havoc mit 35mm Länge hier liegen, angesichts des geplanten 800er Lenkers und meiner fast 100kg erweckt der gerade irgendwie mehr Vertrauen...  Ich werde wohl mal testen was mir von der Länge besser taugt.


----------



## interloper (23. September 2016)

Ich glaube das Cockpit war an meinem RR bisher das einzigste Serienbauteil was noch keine Probleme gemacht hat


----------



## Spy74 (24. September 2016)

Um mal für Aufklärung in der Boost Unklarheit zu sorgen: Die 2017er Carbon Modelle bleiben bei 142mm, die Alu-Rahmen haben jetzt Boost.


----------



## Grins3katze (24. September 2016)

Spy74 schrieb:


> Um mal für Aufklärung in der Boost Unklarheit zu sorgen: Die 2017er Carbon Modelle bleiben bei 142mm, die Alu-Rahmen haben jetzt Boost.


nee auch die Carbon haben 148 (Boost) Rahmen....


----------



## interloper (24. September 2016)

Job haben boost. Aber der 16er hinterbau hinterbau passt an den 17er hauptrahmen -> auch 142 wäre möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (24. September 2016)

Carbon auch boost??? WTF! Das wäre echt ungeschickt. Habe mir gerade einen 142mm Laufradsatz fürs Dune bauen lassen.


----------



## Nico Laus (24. September 2016)

Die Shops, die das 2017er Dune Carbon führen listen 142mm Naben auf. Also wird es wohl doch bei 142mm bleiben.


----------



## Grins3katze (25. September 2016)

jo das ist schon merkwürdig...

Hier steht das XR 2017 mit 110/148: http://www.premium-bikeshop.de/mondraker-dune-carbon-xr-2017.html
Hier steht das XR 2017 mit 100/142: https://www.liquid-life.de/mondraker/mondraker-dune-carbon-xr-2017.html


----------



## interloper (25. September 2016)

Mir wurde der 2017er carbon angeboten als Garantie mit dem Hinweis das es Boost hat. Aber auch das der 16er Hinterbau verbaut werden könne. Nur Verkauf mal ne zusammengebastelte karre..


----------



## 6TiWon (26. September 2016)

du sollst das ding ja auch behalten...


----------



## Grins3katze (26. September 2016)

interloper schrieb:


> Mir wurde der 2017er carbon angeboten als Garantie mit dem Hinweis das es Boost hat. Aber auch das der 16er Hinterbau verbaut werden könne. Nur Verkauf mal ne zusammengebastelte karre..



ich würde der 2017 Carbon für 1.8 nehmen... neue Boost Laufräder dazu


----------



## interloper (26. September 2016)

Naja muss zugeben ich Sitz oft und lange auf dem bike und brauch was worauf ich mich verlassen kann. Das ist das carbon nicht und das Alu wie man sieht auch nicht. Werde wahrscheinlich Richtung pivot weitergehen


----------



## Grins3katze (26. September 2016)

Pivot Firebird interessiert mich auch sehr... soll das robuster als Mondraker sein...?

Irgendwie hab ich auch bissl Angst... ich sitze (und trete) auch viel und lange aufm Bike, gehöre auch zu den Leuten die viel Kaput bekommen... (deswegen hab ich 3 Bikes.. um die last zu verteilen... 1X Last Fastforward, 1X Cube Fritzz SL 180 2015, 1X Mondraker Dune Carbon XR 2016) 

Ich hoffe ich werde bei meinem 2016 Carbon XR nicht all zuviel Problemen bekommen... Ausser Knackgeräusche und die Pivot Axle Bolzen die immer locker werden hält mein bike noch... aber gut ist erst 3 Monate alt...

im August ist mein Cube Fritzz Rahmen gebrochen...


----------



## djax (26. September 2016)

Salve, Dune-Gemeinde!

Ich beabsichtige in den kommenden Wochen Teil eurer Gemeinschaft zu werden. Jedoch bin ich mir mit meinen 1,88m und 90cm Schrittlänge unsicher welche Rahmengröße die bessere für mich wäre. L oder XL ... Die Priorität meines Fahrprofils könnte man grob wieder geben in "Bergauf" > "Bergab". 
Wäre ich kleiner oder größer, würde mir die Wahl leichter fallen. Da der nächste Mondy Händler nicht direkt um die Ecke ist, Testfahrten also aufwendiger zu organisieren sind, wende ich mich an das Kollektiv.


Beste Grüße, MeinerEiner


----------



## Grins3katze (26. September 2016)

Ich bin 189cm... und fahr L. 493mm reach reichen bei mir locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interloper (26. September 2016)

@Grins3katze Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit deinem Rahmen. Mit ist dieses mal 3mal das dune gebrochen, eigentlich sogar 4mal aber einmal an zwei Stellen gleichzeitig. 3mal hinterbau und einmal am Steuersatz.. 

Das carbon haben zwei Kollegen von mir, fahren beide nun das nomad hatten auch Brüche und beide jeweils 2mal Lager getauscht. Der Händler hat mir auch davon abgeraten..

Und @djax Ich bin 1.93 und fahre XL. Würde dir zur XL Raten weils einfach mega geil ist Berg ab und bergauf genauso funktioniert


----------



## EVHD (29. September 2016)

EVHD schrieb:


> Könnten ihr dann auch ausprobieren ob der Öhlins in ein Alu Dune (MJ16) passen würde?





bikemeister.de schrieb:


> Klar. Also der STX (Luftdämpfer) passt, das haben wir schon getestet. Der TTX wird aber auch passen, da ist eigentlich ausreichend Raum.



Klingt nach einer Alternative


----------



## C3lb (30. September 2016)

Soviel ich weiß bleibt das Dune Carbon bei 142mm Hinterbau (also nicht Boost) die machen ja nicht nach einem Jahr ne neue Carbonform, das ist Arsch teuer.
@djax Ich bin 1,88 und fahre L das XL war mir zu "hoch".


----------



## bikemeister.de (5. Oktober 2016)

Moinsen. Ich biete Mondraker bikes bei mir im Shop an. Der ein oder andere, hier aus dem Forum, hat auch bei mir schon gekauft. Zusätzlich befassen wir uns sehr intensiv mit dem Thema Fahrwerk, speziell Öhlins. Wir haben nun ein 2017er Dune Alu mit einem Öhlins STX 22 (Luftdämpfer) ausgerüsstet. 
Er passt dort rein, aber der Luftanschluß ist halt echt so blöd gelegen, sodass man nur Millimeter zur Zugführung der Sattelstütze hat. Bedeutet im Klartext: Zug der Sattelstütze auf die andere Seite verlegen, und zum Luftdruck verändern, den Dämpfer ausbauen.

Das Ansprechverhalten ist für einen Luftdämpfer ausserordentlich gut. Selbst bei maximalem Luftdruck (250 PSI) spricht er noch sehr fein an. Die Progression kann über Öl, welches in die Luftkammer gegeben wird, verändert werden. Aber selbst ohne Öl in der Kammer ist er so Progressiv, daß wir das vorerst nicht machen werden. Im Vergleich hierzu spricht der serienmäßige Fox Float X absolut bockig an und rauscht dann durch.
Die Zugstufe und der Lowspeed Druckstufenverstellung sind weit genug, aber auch nicht so weit, das man den Dämpfer "verstellt" anstatt einstellt. Die Beschreibung des Highspeed Druckstufen Hebels gibt uns noch ein Rätzel auf. Eigentlich ist er so angeordnet, dass man ihn als Plattform Hebel verstehen könnte. Auch in der Anleitung ist er als solches beschrieben. Allerdings scheint es Unlogisch eine Plattform Einstellung über die Highspeed Druckstufe zu regeln.  So ändert sich an dem eh nicht wippenden Hinterbau beim pedalieren also auch dementsprechend wenig, wenn man den Hebel betätigt... Es ist halt eine Highspeed Druckstufen Einstellung, das macht er auch sehr gut,
Das Gripp Level ist extrem weit oben angesiedelt und man bekommt den Dämpfer, auf unseren trails nicht aus der Ruhe. Er ist komplett unaufgeregt und er hebt das Dune auf eine nächste Stufe.

Leider gibt es noch die oben beschriebenen Mankos mit den Platzverhältnissen, ansonsten wäre es wohl DER Dämpfer für dieses bike.
Wen Öhlins den STX aber als Universaldämpfer weiterhin puschen will, dann müssen sie an den Luftdruckanschluß dran und nach unserem aktuellen Gefühl in der Zusammenarbeit, werden die das machen. Nachdem also in Italien jetzt ein Setup für den TTX (Im Carbon) rausgefahren wurde, werden wir uns jetzt den STX vornehmen...

Noch ein paar Bilder zum Abschluß.


----------



## PlanB (9. Oktober 2016)

So, habe fertig. Der Steuersatz hatte noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, aber nun ist es komplett. Nicht superleicht, nicht superedel, aber lang und flach mit -2° Angleset, 180er Gabel und einem zweckmäßigen Aufbau für meine 196 cm und knappe 100 kg, heisst u.a. carbonfreie Zone, stabiler 2 kg-Laufradsatz, Procore hinten und 4-Kolben-Bremse.





Folgende Dinge sind mir bisher aufgefallen.

Negativ:

Der Zugstufeneinsteller des Float X ist mal selten blöd positioniert. Das Ding ist selbst im ausgebauten Zustand kaum ohne Hilfsmittel einzustellen, im eingebauten Zustand erst recht nicht.
Dem Dämpfer fehlt Progression und Druckstufe, in der offenen Position geht das vielleicht als Sofa durch, aber nicht als Race-Enduro. Leider wird der Dämpfer in der mittleren Position des 3-Stufen-Hebels schon bockig, was ok ist zum Pedalieren, aber nicht zum Ballern. Da hilft mittelfristig wohl nur umshimmen... Traurig: laut Fox-Code ist der Float X eigentlich speziell auf das Dune abgestimmt. Ich würde wirklich mal gerne bei der Setup-Session dabei sein, wo so ein Murks rausgefahren wird... 
Der Sitzwinkel ist deutlich zu flach (war mir vorher klar) - leider ein weit verbreiteter Designfehler, der sich mit zunehmender Schrittlänge immer stärker negativ bemerkbar macht. Bei mir hilft da leider nur noch Sattel auf Anschlag nach vorne und dann versuchen damit klarzukommen. Nicolai und Pole Bicycles haben das mittlerweile begriffen und bauen lange Räder mit steilen Sitzwinkeln, die waren mir aber deutlich zu teuer. Alle anderen raffens irgendwie noch nicht.
Mit der Zugverlegung für eine Stealth-Stütze wird es schon mit dem Float X verdammt eng, Scheuerstellen vorprogrammiert (meine bewährte Kindshock hat noch einen externen Zuganschlag, über den ich gerade ganz glücklich bin).

Positiv:

Forward Geo, Verarbeitung, Farbe
Der neue Hinterbau ist mal richtig steif - absolut kein Vergleich zum Lämmerschwanz des Vorgängers!
Beim Rahmenkit ist neben Achse und Steuersatz auch ein 30er Vorbau dabei für 31,8er Lenker (ich habe einen 35 mm langen Easton verbaut, lag schon parat)
Das Rad ist dank externer Zugverlegung und der durchdacht konstruierten Kettenstrebe, die in beide Richtungen genug Platz zur Kette lässt, wunderbar leise! Der original verklebte Kettenstrebenschutz dämpft gut, neuralgische Stellen wurden zusätzlich mit Slapper Tape abgeklebt.
Erste kurze Testfahrt war ein echtes Aha-Erlebnis! Endlich mal ein Bike, das mir wirklich passt - Radstand mit Angleset über 1,30m! Zwei Abfahrten aufm Hometrail gemacht und direkt voll stehen lassen - was ein Geschoss! Und dabei trotz größerer Laufräder und vermutlich etwas mehr Gewicht gefühlt agiler und deutlich effizienter bergauf als mein gutes altes Pitch  - ein Traum!


----------



## djax (9. Oktober 2016)

Gratulation zu Deinem Schmuckstück, @PlanB!
Danke für Dein Review.
Da mir ein ähnlicher Aufbau vorschwebt, jedoch in L (188cm & SL90cm), hätte ich eine Frage bezüglich des Kletterns. Wirkt sich die 180er Gabel eher positiv oder negativ darauf aus? 
Stehe zwischen 180er Lyrik oder 160er Pike.


----------



## PlanB (9. Oktober 2016)

Dankeschön! In der Theorie ist die längere Gabel auf jeden Fall schlechter fürs Klettern - die Front kommt höher, Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden flacher, wenn es steil wird sitzt du eher überm Hinterrad. Das Dune kommt mit 160er Gabel, das Dune XR mit 170er. Die 180er würde ich nur mit Winkelsteuersatz verbauen (so wie ich es getan habe). Die Lyrik gibts doch auch mit 170 mm? Das wäre meine Empfehlung für den Standard-Lenkwinkel.


----------



## djax (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Die Idee mit der 170er ist mir noch gar nicht gekommen >,<


----------



## TheGreenMonster (15. Oktober 2016)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Rad!

Allerdings noch eine Anmerkung zu deiner Bewertung: Du stufst den Sitzwinkel als zu flach ein und vergleichst ihn mit anderen Rädern. Werksseitig gibt Mondraker einen SItzwinkel von 75° an (beim standard Dune) bzw. 74,7 beim XR.
Aber: 1. Hat das Nicolai Ion laut Werksangabe je nach setting ebenfalls 74°/75°, nur das Pole 75,5°. Dazu kommt noch, dass du mit der extremsten Steuersatzeinstellung fährst + ne 180er Gabel eingebaut hast. Der "Fehler" liegt also weniger bei Mondraker bzw. in deren Konstruktion, sondern eher bei dir und in dem, was du daraus gemacht hast.  Man kann nicht ein Enduro zum Freeride aufbauen und sich dann beschweren, dass es nicht fährt wie ein Enduro. Werksseitig finde ich den Sitzwinkel an meinem Dune Carbon R (160mm) passend für Bergauf- und Bergabfahrten, um auch ohne absenkbare Gabel noch den Berg hochzukommen.

Viel eher monieren würde ich die ultrahässlichen Schweißnähte. Da kann man von einem 4000€+ Rad doch mehr erwarten! 

Aber wer dieses Lila/Pink gut findet, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen ;-P ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Oktober 2016)

Der Sitzwinkel am Foxy mit 150er Fox ist auch schon unter aller Kanone. Mit SAG auf Minimum und Sattel ueber Anschlag nach vorn gehts halbwegs.


----------



## PlanB (16. Oktober 2016)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Werksseitig gibt Mondraker einen SItzwinkel von 75° an (beim standard Dune) bzw. 74,7 beim XR.


Der virtuelle Sitzwinkel ist nicht aussagekräftig, da er nur anhand einer gedachten Linie von Mitte Tretlager bis zu einem festen Sattelstützenauszug bis Oberkante Steuerrohr gemessen wird. In der Höhe sitzt fast niemand. Der echte Sitzwinkel ist bei Mondraker das Problem, also der Winkel, mit dem die Stütze tatsächlich im Rahmen sitzt. Der ist mit 68,9° beim XR extrem flach. Wenn man jetzt etwas größer ist und entsprechende Sattelüberhöhung braucht, wandert der Sattel dadurch ungünstig übers Hinterrad.


TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Hat das Nicolai Ion laut Werksangabe je nach setting ebenfalls 74°/75°, nur das Pole 75,5°.


Das Nicolai G16 ist mit 77° angegeben bei nahezu durchgehendem Sattelrohr. Ganz andere Hausnummer ist das, bin es probegefahren!


TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass du mit der extremsten Steuersatzeinstellung fährst + ne 180er Gabel eingebaut hast. Der "Fehler" liegt also weniger bei Mondraker bzw. in deren Konstruktion, sondern eher bei dir und in dem, was du daraus gemacht hast.


Der -2° Winkelsteuersatz gleicht bei meinem Aufbau die 10mm längere Gabel fast vollständig aus. Ich habs sogar nachgerechnet, die Front kommt gerade mal 0,5 mm höher als beim XR.


TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Aber wer dieses Lila/Pink gut findet, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen ;-P ;-)


Die Farbe macht mir keiner madig!  Damit konnte ich sogar schon meinen vierjährigen Neffen schocken: "Das ist ja pink!"


----------



## Inigo Montoya (17. Oktober 2016)

PlanB schrieb:


> Der Zugstufeneinsteller des Float X ist mal selten blöd positioniert. Das Ding ist selbst im ausgebauten Zustand kaum ohne Hilfsmittel einzustellen, im eingebauten Zustand erst recht nicht.


da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu. das ist wirklich schwachsinnig geloest.



PlanB schrieb:


> Dem Dämpfer fehlt Progression und Druckstufe, in der offenen Position geht das vielleicht als Sofa durch, aber nicht als Race-Enduro. Leider wird der Dämpfer in der mittleren Position des 3-Stufen-Hebels schon bockig, was ok ist zum Pedalieren, aber nicht zum Ballern. Da hilft mittelfristig wohl nur umshimmen... Traurig: laut Fox-Code ist der Float X eigentlich speziell auf das Dune abgestimmt. Ich würde wirklich mal gerne bei der Setup-Session dabei sein, wo so ein Murks rausgefahren wird...


welcher spacer ist in deinem float x verbaut? der daempfer hat schon die evol luftkammer, oder? wieviel sag und wieviel psi faehrst du? wieviel klicks (von offen) faehrst du die rebound daempfung?
ich bin bei ca 80kg gewicht fahrbereit anfangs 35% sag gefahren bei 150psi. hat sich bockig angefuehlt und bergauf bin ich ziemlich versackt. habe dann umgestellt auf 25% sag bei ca. 180psi druck. fuehlt sich viel besser an.


----------



## PlanB (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der hat die Evol-Kammer, keine Ahnung wieviel Spacer, das schmeisst die Fox-Seite raus:

2017, FLOAT X, P-S, A, 3pos Evol LV, Mondraker, Dune, 8.5, 2.5, CM, RL, Climb M, Rezi CM, Standard Logo

Vielleicht kann das jemand entziffern?

Bin jetzt bei knapp 25% Sag und 280 psi angelangt (der Evol kann bis 350), Zugstufe 10 Klicks auf. Den schwarzen Gummi hatte ich damit noch nicht runter, trotzdem rauscht der Dämpfer durch den mittleren Federweg. Bergauf gehts mit komplett geschlossenem Druckstufenhebel eigentlich ganz passabel, ich habe das Gefühl der Dämpfer bleibt dabei auch etwas höher im Federweg. Komme gerade zurück aus Malle, waren ein paar Tage endurieren bei 25° C auf feinsten ruppig-verblockten Naturtrails im Tramuntana-Gebirge - perfektes Geläuf zum Testen und wirklich eine Empfehlung wert!


----------



## Zissou (18. Oktober 2016)

Nur um die Liste derer zu vervollständigen, die sich über Risse beklagen:

Leider gehöre ich und mein 2014 RR auch dazu und hatte einen Riss am Hauptrahmen (Übergang Dämpferkäfig zu Sitzrohr) und jetzt am zweiten Hinterbau, der wieder an der linken Kettenstrebe vor der Schweißnaht gerissen ist. 
Meine Statur und mein Fahrstil sind sicherlich nichts für fragile Räder - eins vom Dune-Kaliber sollte das jedoch aushalten. 

Mondraker hat schon bei den ersten und zweiten Mal schnell und problemlos für Nachschub gesorgt (sogar noch mit dem 2014 Farbmodell!). Ich bin daher zuversichtlich, dass mein Händler auch jetzt wieder für eine Lösung sorgen wird und das neue Modell hoffentlich dann keine Probleme macht. Ersten Berichten nach soll der neue Hinterbau bedeutend steifer sein. Auf mich wirkt das Dreieck auch viel sinnvoller und stabiler.  

Mal schauen, ob sich das dann auch bestätigt...


----------



## mantra (24. Oktober 2016)

PlanB schrieb:


>


Ich hasse es, wenn ich ein Bild von irgendwas sehe und die folgenden Tage dann unter äußerst aktutem "Willichauchhaben" leide 

Sehr geil die Kiste!!!

Das mit dem Sitzwinkel ist allerdings arg. Ist mir bis Du es erwähnt hast nie aufgefallen dass der doch recht flach ist. Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die innovative Geometrie die Mondraker vermarktet. Die Sitzrohrlänge und die sonstigen Maße lassen ja jetzt nicht direkt darauf schließen dass die Räder nur für Leute mit kurzen Beinen gedacht sind.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich den tatsächliche Sitzwinkel aktueller Rahmen bei meiner Schrittlänge immer noch als eines der größten Geometriemankos empfinde. Genau so wie den Trend der immer kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre. In meinen aktuellen Rahmen reicht mir ne 442mm KS Lev von der Einbaulänge her kaum aus, aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

Nochmal: Hammer Rad!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (28. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand schon versucht einen Rock Shox Kage/Vivid ins Dune einzubauen? Passt das mit der Feder?


----------



## Okulyth (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo - ich möchte meinem Dune 2015 Alu einen neuen Dämpfer verpassen oder zum Tuning abgeben.Es ist ein Fox Float X CTD verbaut. Kann mir jemand sagen was überhaupt passt? !Der X2 passt ja leider nicht.Wie sind eure Erfahrungen nach einem Tuning bei MRC,TF,etc.?


----------



## wahata (5. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
passt der DHX2 2pos aus dem 2017xr Carbon in allen neuen 2017 Rahmen also Carbon und Alu?
Gibt es zudem eine Feder mit climbswitch die in den 2016 Rahmen passt?


----------



## EvilEyeFR (5. November 2016)

wahata schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> passt der DHX2 2pos aus dem 2017xr Carbon in allen neuen 2017 Rahmen also Carbon und Alu?
> Gibt es zudem eine Feder mit climbswitch die in den 2016 Rahmen passt?


Carbon ja (ist auch im Carbon XR verbaut), Alu weiß ich nicht..
Feder mit Climbswitch?


----------



## interloper (5. November 2016)

Er meint sicher stahlfederdämpfer mit climpswitchfunktion. Und ich meine..nö da gibt's nix. Mal den Threat hier durchforsten da steht einiges drin zu Erfahrungen mit Tuning bei mrc und tf sowie versuche und fachsimpeleien was passt und was nicht


----------



## EvilEyeFR (5. November 2016)

Da gibts schon was... z.B.
Fox DHX2 ClimbSwitch
Cane Creek DB Coil (Inline) CS


----------



## EVHD (5. November 2016)

Laut technischer Zeichung sollte der DHX2 mit der SLS Feder nicht ins Alu Dune passen. 
Tatsächlich baut aber die Feder meines Wissens nach schmaler (ca. 51-52). Konnte leider noch keine SLS Feder messen, die Rock Shox Federn bauen breiter...
Habe schon versucht Mondraker zu kontaktieren bzgl. dem DHX2 im Alu Dune (2016), jedoch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## interloper (5. November 2016)

Ist halt wieder die alte Diskusion. Bei dem Durchmessern gibt es Federn die passen könnten nur die Frage ob die Federteller gegen den Umlenkhebel klatschen bleibt. Allgemein bleibt nach Sinnhaftigkeit zu überlegen da das dune schon so sehr linear ist und mit stahlfeder halt noch mehr..


----------



## wahata (6. November 2016)

EvilEyeFR schrieb:


> Da gibts schon was... z.B.
> Fox DHX2 ClimbSwitch
> Cane Creek DB Coil (Inline) CS



Danke das hat schonmal geholfen.



EVHD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 544002 Laut technischer Zeichung sollte der DHX2 mit der SLS Feder nicht ins Alu Dune passen.
> Tatsächlich baut aber die Feder meines Wissens nach schmaler (ca. 51-52). Konnte leider noch keine SLS Feder messen, die Rock Shox Federn bauen breiter...
> Habe schon versucht Mondraker zu kontaktieren bzgl. dem DHX2 im Alu Dune (2016), jedoch keine Antwort erhalten.



Falls da mal eine Antwort kommen sollte würde ich mich über eine kurze Antwort freuen.


----------



## Phi-Me (6. November 2016)

Sodele, gehöre nun auch zu eurem Club.

Habe mir bei Rcz ein Dune aus 2015 geschossen.

Die ersten zwei Schawachstellen habe ich schon eliminiert:

Kurbel: Sram S 2210
Bremsen: Magura MT5

Nun hatt eich das Rad auf dem Kopf liegen und der Monarch R hat lauter Dämpferöl verloren.

Tauschen wollte ich ihn eh. Wie es aussieht muss ich nun aber wohl schneller Ersatz suchen.


Was passt denn Preis/ Leistungsmässig bei 95 Kilo am besten? Sollte sschon mit der 350er mithalten können.

Meine Favoriten kriegt man irgendwie nicht mehr:
-Marzocchi 053
-X Fusion Vector HLR

Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen?


Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemeister.de (7. November 2016)

Ich habe gerade eine 550er SLS Feder gemessen. Diese hat einen Aussendurchmesser von 52 mm.
Der Hinterbau ist nicht so linear wie es hier teilweise beschrieben wird. So ist mit dem normalen Öhlins Luftdämpfer der Federweg nicht auszunutzen. Es wird aber bald einen neuen mit einer größeren Luftkammer geben und ich hoffe, daß dieser dann auch weiterhin passt.


----------



## Phi-Me (21. November 2016)

@_Kuschi_ : Du hast doch ziemlich viel im Dune experimentiert...

Wie hat sich denn der Mcleod schlussendlich geschlagen?

Und noch interessanter: Was hast du denn jetzt letzten Endes drin behalten?


Würde mich über ne kurze Info freuen. 

Grüße!


----------



## JDEM (21. November 2016)

Bin den McLeod nur kurz im Winter gefahren und kann daher kein richtiges Urteil darüber abgeben. Glaub mit der großen Luftkammer (king Can) war nicht genug Progression vorhanden und Spacer gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu kaufen. Bin dann auf einen Monarch Plus gewechselt.


----------



## Phi-Me (21. November 2016)

Hmm, okay!

Vielen Dank. Dann bleibe ich erst mal bei dem Monarch plus R.

Wenn der sich zumindest bergab gut macht, kann ich ja bei Monarch bleiben.


Grüße!


----------



## PlanB (27. Dezember 2016)

PlanB schrieb:


> So, habe fertig. Der Steuersatz hatte noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, aber nun ist es komplett. Nicht superleicht, nicht superedel, aber lang und flach mit -2° Angleset, 180er Gabel und einem zweckmäßigen Aufbau für meine 196 cm und knappe 100 kg, heisst u.a. carbonfreie Zone, stabiler 2 kg-Laufradsatz, Procore hinten und 4-Kolben-Bremse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Kleine Ergänzung nach fast drei Monaten:

Ich habe mir im Rose Ausverkauf einen neuen Ergon-Sattel gegönnt. Nicht, weil ich besser darauf sitze, sondern weil ich den sehr weit hinten klemmen kann. Sieht zwar erstmal komisch aus, fährt sich aber um Welten besser, weil ich gefühlt nicht mehr ständig von hinten trete. Problem des zu flachen Sitzwinkels hiermit gelöst.
Der Float X ist durch Einfahren mittlerweile etwas freier geworden. Das Durchrauschen hab ich ihm jetzt erstmal mit der Holzhammer-Methode abgewöhnt, sprich Maximaldruck (350 psi). Dafür brauchts eine spezielle Dämpferpumpe, die meisten gehen nur bis 300. Fühlt sich erstmal nicht so verkehrt an, aussagekräftige Ergebnisse geben die durchwachsenen Bedingungen momentan aber noch nicht her.
Das Tretlager-Frästeil scheint sich übrigens nicht geändert zu haben, so dass auch mit dem 2017er Alu-Rahmen dieselben Einschränkungen in punkto Dämpfer-Freigängigkeit zu erwarten sind wie mit den Vorjahresmodellen.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. Dezember 2016)

PlanB schrieb:


> Das Durchrauschen hab ich ihm jetzt erstmal mit der Holzhammer-Methode abgewöhnt, sprich Maximaldruck (350 psi). Dafür brauchts eine spezielle Dämpferpumpe, die meisten gehen nur bis 300. Fühlt sich erstmal nicht so verkehrt an, aussagekräftige Ergebnisse geben die durchwachsenen Bedingungen momentan aber noch nicht her.


die ähnliche erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. in der mondraker guideline steht ja man soll am dune 35% bzw. 22mm sag fahren. das waren bei mir dann 160psi bei ca. 77kg körpergewicht. so hängt das bike bei mir aber viel zu tief im federweg. habe also den druck von 160psi auf 220psi angehoben. damit faehrt es sich sowohl berg auf alsauch berg ab besser.


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Dezember 2016)

35% Sag wäre mir viel zu weich. Fahre irgendwas bei 23% mit Stahlfeder. Kein Durchrauschen, viel Kontrolle im mittleren Federwegsbereich und trotzdem sensibel genug. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die auf plüsche Fahrwerke stehen.


----------



## MLK-LAW (27. Dezember 2016)

hab mit den Float X PUSH-tunen lassen (bei 85kg - 190psi, 1 Ring in der Luftkammer) - perfekt


----------



## PlanB (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin in meinem alten Rad jahrelang einen RP2 mit Push-Tune von TFT gefahren, das Teil ging überragend für so eine kleine Dose. Der Dämpfer hatte neue Innereien aber auch bitter nötig. Beim Float X bin ich skeptisch, das ist ja an sich kein schlechter Dämpfer, und ich stell mir halt die Frage ob man mit einfachem Umshimmen nicht zu einem ähnlich guten Ergebnis kommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (28. Dezember 2016)

auch empfehlenswert: http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/daempfer/float-x/


----------



## johnseehu (3. Januar 2017)

Hi Zusammen,

hier mal Bilder von meinem Dune Carbon R Größe S... Serienausstattung so wies ab Werk kommt (Pedale ausgeschlossen)...
Habe lange überlegt und viele Probleme bei der Entscheidungsfindung welches Modell es denn werden soll.
Vielleicht geht's jemand genauso und derjenige freut sich über die Fotos!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Abkleben des Dune ? Welche folie etc? 
Würde mir gerne die tolle matte Optic erhalten.


----------



## Phi-Me (3. Januar 2017)

Leckerchen!


----------



## PlanB (4. Januar 2017)

johnseehu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Abkleben des Dune ? Welche folie etc?
> Würde mir gerne die tolle matte Optic erhalten.


3M transparente Steinschlagschutzfolie/Ladekantenschutz. Gibts auch in matt.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Januar 2017)

Habe bei mir eine matte Folie von easyframe verklebt. Die matte Folie ist etwas dünner als die glänzende. An der Kettenstrebe ist sie bereits nach wenigen Ausfahrten mit dem Schuh durchgerieben. Folie war gut vorgeschnitten. Nicht alle Ecken und Rundungen passen perfekt. Man muss hier und da mit der Schere nachhelfen. Die Folie fürs Oberrohr ist deutlich zu kurz. Insgesamt bin ich aber recht zufrieden und die Vorschnitte sparen viel Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## gravitydoc99 (7. Januar 2017)

johnseehu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Abkleben des Dune ? Welche folie etc?
> Würde mir gerne die tolle matte Optic erhalten.


Habe gestern auch meinen Dune XR mit der 3M Folie abgeklebt, ging 1A!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravitydoc99 (8. Januar 2017)

servus, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Angaben zu den Drehmomenten vom 2017er Dune Alu finde?


----------



## MLK-LAW (8. Januar 2017)

ich hab mir die Drehmomente aus einer Drehmomenttabelle rausgesucht. Miss die Schrauben und schlag's nach.


----------



## 6TiWon (9. Januar 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dune-carbon-tech-info-pdf.491539/

mit der suchfunktion und ah bisserl eigeninitiative auf #420, schon biste glücklich...


----------



## gravitydoc99 (9. Januar 2017)

6TiWon schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dune-carbon-tech-info-pdf.491539/
> 
> mit der suchfunktion und ah bisserl eigeninitiative auf #420, schon biste glücklich...


Perfekt! Vielen dank


----------



## EVHD (17. Januar 2017)

Moin,
Da monentan das Wetter schlecht ist wollte ich mal mein Dune durch checken. Nun habe ich das Problem das ich die Schraube (rechte Sitzstrebe zum Umlenkhebel siehe Foto) nicht lösen kann. Die sind extrems fest so das man sofort den Innensechskant rund macht. Hatte den Hinterbau davor noch nie demontiert. Die Linke Seite war auch relativ fest, kriegte die jedoch raus.
Hatte jemand auch schon mal das Problem? 
Gruß


----------



## Gunnar98 (17. Januar 2017)

Gleiches Problem bei meinem Dune.
Man nehme einen Föhn, das schafft Abhilfe..


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Januar 2017)

oder Lötkolben...


----------



## gravitydoc99 (21. Januar 2017)

So mein Dune ist jetzt endlichfahrbereit  30mm Vorbau kommt nächste Woche


----------



## interloper (22. Januar 2017)

Goliath fährt mondraker


----------



## PlanB (22. Januar 2017)

Bestes Rad für große Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (26. Januar 2017)

Kenne jemand das Dämpfereinbaubuchsenmaß für das Alu Dune aus 2016? Hab leider kein Messschieber zur hat.


----------



## ride-FX (26. Januar 2017)

PlanB schrieb:


> So, habe fertig. Der Steuersatz hatte noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, aber nun ist es komplett. Nicht superleicht, nicht superedel, aber lang und flach mit -2° Angleset, 180er Gabel und einem zweckmäßigen Aufbau für meine 196 cm und knappe 100 kg, heisst u.a. carbonfreie Zone, stabiler 2 kg-Laufradsatz, Procore hinten und 4-Kolben-Bremse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, super Erfahrungsbericht. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hast du also zum einen eine längere Gabel eingebaut und dann trotzdem nochmal ein AngleSet mit -2° eingebaut. Der Lenkwinkel wird ja durch die längere Gabel schon etwas flacher. Aber dann nochmal 2 Grad flacher? Versuchst du damit das etwas höhere Tretlager, bedingt durch die längere Gabel, auszugleichen? 

Ich wüsste ja gerne, ob in den Alu XL Rahmen ein Fox DHX2 reinpassen würde. 
Was ich hier bisher gelesen habe: laut tech. Zeichnung des Dämpfers Nein, aber vielleicht Ja?

Hat denn schon jemand den mitgelieferten Float Dämpfer per Token oder Tuning angepasst? 
Ich finde die Beschreibung auf Mondraker.com sehr verwirrend. 
Fast alle Ausstattungsmodelle haben den gleichen Dämpfer verbaut, aber unterschiedliche Tunes angegeben.

Ich habe nun auch ein Dune XR in XL bestellt ( 198cm ). Bin mal gespannt, ob es wirklich das erste Rad wird, welches mir gut passt.


----------



## Gunnar98 (26. Januar 2017)

Also Dämpfer passt wirklich nur der float x. Hab schon fast alles getestet, cane creek, vivid air/coil, dhx2. Passt leider alles nicht.

Hab meinen Dämpfer jetzt allerdings von Mrc tunen lassen. Hat jetzt deutlich mehr Progression und ein strafferes Setup (obwohl ich nur knapp 80kg wiege)..

Bin auch 1,96 und habe mittlerweile einen 40er Vorbau drauf, werde sogar mal einen 50er testen. Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist schon super!

Die Sache mit dem Sitzwinkel kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen, habe den Sattel sogar ganz nach hinten geschoben..


----------



## ride-FX (26. Januar 2017)

Aber hast du denn den 16er oder 17er Rahmen? Der Hinterbau soll sich ja verändert haben.


----------



## Gunnar98 (26. Januar 2017)

Hab den 16er. Also das blaue XR mit buckel. Bzgl des Dämpfers soll da aber wohl genauso wenig Platz sein .. 

Ob sich da an der Kennlinie etwas verändert hat kann ich nicht sagen, würde aber mal Tippen das das nicht gravierend sein wird, wenn überhaupt.

Der Reach ist minimal länger aber für so Riesen wie uns ist ein langer Vorbau trotzdem ganz nett. Das erste Mal, das ich viel Platz für meinen Oberkörper habe ..


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Januar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Hab den 16er.
> 
> Der Reach ist minimal länger aber für so Riesen wie uns ist ein langer Vorbau trotzdem ganz nett. Das erste Mal, das ich viel Platz für meinen Oberkörper habe ..



Dann hast du das Konzept hinter dem Bike nicht verstanden und es ist dir immer noch zu klein. Schau mal zu Nicolai oder Pole, die bauen noch längere Räder. Ich fahre ja mit meinen 178cm schon das L.


----------



## Gunnar98 (26. Januar 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Dann hast du das Konzept hinter dem Bike nicht verstanden und es ist dir immer noch zu klein. Schau mal zu Nicolai oder Pole, die bauen noch längere Räder. Ich fahre ja mit meinen 178cm schon das L.


Konzept hab ich schon verstanden. Gerade bei Nicolai oder Pole ist der Hinterbau aber bedeutend länger. Kommt dazu noch ein extremer Reach wird der Hebel extrem klein, was zu viel Druck auf dem Hinterrad führt aber eben nicht vorne. Deshalb muss das Rad so extrem über die Front gefahren werden. Da ich aber keinen so aggressiven Fahrstil habe und es gerne “geräumig“ habe kommt mir der minimal längere Vorbau schon entgegen. Wurde mir sogar von Mondraker selbst so empfohlen (haben die dann das Konzept auch nicht verstanden?).

Selbes Problem sehe ich übrigens auch bei Nicolai. Dafür, das der Hinterbau jetzt auch nicht so unendlich lang ist, ist der Lenkwinkel ziemlich flach und der Vorbau extrem kurz.

Fahre aber auch viel xc mittlerweile und da passt mir die Kombination aus Kettenstreben 445, Reach 480 und Vorbau 80 auch super.
Halte halt auch das Konzept für nicht so sinnvoll für die Allgemeinheit (inklusive mir). Aus oben genannten Gründen und da wohl die wenigsten wirklich so schnell und aggressiven unterwegs sind, das das aufgeht.

Könnte jetzt noch groß anfangen mit Kennlinie und sag, was dann alles gegen das Konzept spricht aber denke es ist erstmal genug gesagt...


----------



## michel77 (26. Januar 2017)

Den Bildern in seinem Album zufolge hat @Gunnar98 ja XL. Allerdings ist es das blau-weiße 2015er XR. Da hat sich 2016 aber nichts am Alurahmen geändert. Das 2017er Alu hat einen anderen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau. Die Dämpferbox ist für die dicken Dinger aber immer noch zu eng, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, du hast dir offensichtlich Gedanken gemacht, find ich gut. Stimmt aber schon, die Jungs am Mondrakerstand in Riva hatten das Konzept in der Tat nicht verstanden. 
Ich fahre damit es wendiger wird, den langen Radstand - so ist das Verhältnis ausgewogener. Hab das mal so und mal so getestet. Klingt erstmal komisch, aber dem ist wirklich so. Ein toller Artikel dazu ist bei Pinkbike der Bericht über die Entwicklung des V10 XXL. 
Lenkwinkel auf 65° - ein Grad flacher würde ich auch gerne mal testen, aber so ists erstmal gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (27. Januar 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel wird ja durch die längere Gabel schon etwas flacher. Aber dann nochmal 2 Grad flacher? Versuchst du damit das etwas höhere Tretlager, bedingt durch die längere Gabel, auszugleichen?


Der originale Lenkwinkel ist mir zu steil (65,5°). Da ich aufgrund meiner Größe wenig Probleme habe genug Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu bringen vermittelt mir das gerade wenns steil und ruppig wird eher Überschlagsgefühle. Mit dem -2° Angleset fühle ich mich deutlich wohler und kann richtig attackieren. Das geht aber auch nur mit einer straffen Gabel, die hoch im Federweg bleibt, deshalb fahre ich zwei blaue Spacer und 100 psi in der Fox (momentan etwas weniger weil kalt...  ). Höhe ist quasi identisch zum Standard-Lenkwinkel mit 170er Gabel, das gleicht sich auch rechnerisch auf den mm genau aus. Mit Standard-Lenkwinkel hätte ich die Gabel wohl auf 170 getravelt.



ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ja gerne, ob in den Alu XL Rahmen ein Fox DHX2 reinpassen würde.
> Was ich hier bisher gelesen habe: laut tech. Zeichnung des Dämpfers Nein, aber vielleicht Ja?


Passt nicht. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Tretlager-Frästeil identisch ist zum 2015/2016er Rahmen, d.h. es gelten die gleichen Einschränkungen bei der Dämpferwahl. Da gibts hier im Thread genug Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand.



ride-FX schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand den mitgelieferten Float Dämpfer per Token oder Tuning angepasst?


Ich lasse den Dämpfer auf jeden Fall noch umshimmen vor der Saison, bald kann ich was dazu sagen. Ich fahre ihn momentan mit Maximaldruck (350 psi), er gibt aber trotzdem noch zu schnell Federweg her. Ich tendiere eigentlich dazu erstmal nur Shimstack und ggf. Spacer anpassen zu lassen, auch wenn ich im alten Rad jahrelang mit Begeisterung ein Push-Tune gefahren bin. Der Float X ist ja kein schlechter Dämpfer, mit dem richtigen Setup wird der sicherlich super funktionieren.



ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich habe nun auch ein Dune XR in XL bestellt ( 198cm ). Bin mal gespannt, ob es wirklich das erste Rad wird, welches mir gut passt.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...



Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Sitzwinkel kann ich übrigens nicht bestätigen, habe den Sattel sogar ganz nach hinten geschoben..


In deinem Album ist dein Sattel aber genau so bis zum Anschlag nach vorne geschoben wie bei mir!?


----------



## Gunnar98 (27. Januar 2017)

PlanB schrieb:


> In deinem Album ist dein Sattel aber genau so bis zum Anschlag nach vorne geschoben wie bei mir!?



Ja das auch noch ein etwas älteres Bild. Da hat sich regelmäßig ebenfalls etwas verändert mittlerweile.

Wie der getunte Dämpfer real auf dem Trail ist kann ich wohl erst wirklich sagen wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist..

Aber mal was anderes: Denke einer der Hauptgründe, das Design vom Alu Rahmen zu erneuern wird wohl sein, das der alte Hinterbau ständig kaputt geht. Ich selbst hab schon den zweiten (und wiege gerade mal 78kg) und ein Kollege hat sogar schon den dritten. Alle an der gleichen Stelle gerissen!


----------



## ride-FX (27. Januar 2017)

@PlanB Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung.


----------



## _arGh_ (27. Januar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Konzept hab ich schon verstanden. Gerade bei Nicolai oder Pole ist der Hinterbau aber bedeutend länger. Kommt dazu noch ein extremer Reach wird der Hebel extrem klein, was zu viel Druck auf dem Hinterrad führt aber eben nicht vorne. Deshalb muss das Rad so extrem über die Front gefahren werden. Da ich aber keinen so aggressiven Fahrstil habe und es gerne “geräumig“ habe kommt mir der minimal längere Vorbau schon entgegen. Wurde mir sogar von Mondraker selbst so empfohlen (haben die dann das Konzept auch nicht verstanden?).
> 
> Selbes Problem sehe ich übrigens auch bei Nicolai. Dafür, das der Hinterbau jetzt auch nicht so unendlich lang ist, ist der Lenkwinkel ziemlich flach und der Vorbau extrem kurz.
> 
> ...



kannst du da deine erfahrungen kurz doch noch mal ein bisschen weiter ausführen: va hinsichtlich der auswirkungen von kettenstrebenlänge auf lastverteilung vr/hr?


----------



## Gunnar98 (27. Januar 2017)

Nun ja das ist ja prinzipiell relativ einfach. Ein kurzer Hinterbau hat einen kleinen Hebel auf das Vorderrad, erzeugt dafür aber viel am Hinterrad und umgekehrt. In der Theorie versucht Mondraker das ja etwas über den minimal steileren Lenkwinkel auszugleichen. Soweit zur Theorie. 
In der Praxis habe ich zu dem Thema eigentlich mit drei Rädern Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal mit dem Dune selbst, wo ich mit dem 30er Vorbau und ein paar Spacern unter dem Vorbau doch Probleme hatte genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Das hat sich weniger auf geraden geäußert als in Kurven. Hier hatte ich einfach das Gefühl, mir rutscht das Vorderrad eher als das Hinterrad. Erstaunt war ich dann eher wie viel direkter sich das Rad mit dem längeren und tieferen Cockpit anfühlt. Endlich kann ich, in Verbindung mit meiner sehr harten Gabel gezielt Druck aufs Vorderrad geben. 
Selbe Erfahrungen habe ich mit meinem Dirtbike gemacht an dem die Kettenstrebe sogar stufenlos über ein paar cm verstellbar ist. Selbe Beobachtung hab ich auch am xc Rad. Hier führt der lange reach von 480 mit den 445 Kettenstrebe zu einem sehr ausgewogenem Verhältnisse. 
Denke einfach so wie Norco es macht ist es optimal. Pauschal lässt sich die Frage nach der richtigen Länge nicht beantworten. Das Verhältnis muss halt passen. Deshalb hatte ich auch die Hoffnung, die verstellbare Kettenstrebe kommt jetzt auch am Alu Rahmen. Ist ja auch so, dass der gleiche Rahmen in Größe M mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat, einfach weil der Reach dann kleiner ist, soweit die Theorie....

Hier spielt natürlich auch viel der Fahrstil eine Rolle. Ich persönlich finde es nur leichter, “künstlich“ Druck aufs Hinterrad zu bringen als nach vorne, gerade in steilem Gelände. Mondraker sieht das scheinbar auch so und macht am Summum den Reach nicht wirklich lang und dafür halt den Hinterbau unendlich lang, einfach damit in steilem Gelände noch genug Druck vorne ist und man mit dem Schwerpunkt trotzdem deutlich nach hinten gehen kann.


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Januar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Nun ja das ist ja prinzipiell relativ einfach. Ein kurzer Hinterbau hat einen kleinen Hebel auf das Vorderrad, erzeugt dafür aber viel am Hinterrad und umgekehrt. In der Theorie versucht Mondraker das ja etwas über den minimal steileren Lenkwinkel auszugleichen. Soweit zur Theorie.
> In der Praxis habe ich zu dem Thema eigentlich mit drei Rädern Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal mit dem Dune selbst, wo ich mit dem 30er Vorbau und ein paar Spacern unter dem Vorbau doch Probleme hatte genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Das hat sich weniger auf geraden geäußert als in Kurven. Hier hatte ich einfach das Gefühl, mir rutscht das Vorderrad eher als das Hinterrad. Erstaunt war ich dann eher wie viel direkter sich das Rad mit dem längeren und tieferen Cockpit anfühlt. Endlich kann ich, in Verbindung mit meiner sehr harten Gabel gezielt Druck aufs Vorderrad geben.
> Selbe Erfahrungen habe ich mit meinem Dirtbike gemacht an dem die Kettenstrebe sogar stufenlos über ein paar cm verstellbar ist. Selbe Beobachtung hab ich auch am xc Rad. Hier führt der lange reach von 480 mit den 445 Kettenstrebe zu einem sehr ausgewogenem Verhältnisse.
> Denke einfach so wie Norco es macht ist es optimal. Pauschal lässt sich die Frage nach der richtigen Länge nicht beantworten. Das Verhältnis muss halt passen. Deshalb hatte ich auch die Hoffnung, die verstellbare Kettenstrebe kommt jetzt auch am Alu Rahmen. Ist ja auch so, dass der gleiche Rahmen in Größe M mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat, einfach weil der Reach dann kleiner ist, soweit die Theorie....
> ...



Das klingt interessant.... Danke!

Ich fahre ein Dune Carbon XR 2016 mit -1° angleset und 180mm Lyrik und 30er Vorbau... so LW sollte bei 64,5° liegen...Reach vom L rahmen ist 493mm. Beim nicht aggressiv fahren finde ich druck aufs Vorderrad auch ein wenig problematisch... Da könnte ich glatt die 440mm ausfallenden probieren statt die 430 zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (27. Januar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Nun ja das ist ja prinzipiell relativ einfach. Ein kurzer Hinterbau hat einen kleinen Hebel auf das Vorderrad, erzeugt dafür aber viel am Hinterrad und umgekehrt. In der Theorie versucht Mondraker das ja etwas über den minimal steileren Lenkwinkel auszugleichen. Soweit zur Theorie.
> In der Praxis habe ich zu dem Thema eigentlich mit drei Rädern Erfahrungen gemacht. Einmal mit dem Dune selbst, wo ich mit dem 30er Vorbau und ein paar Spacern unter dem Vorbau doch Probleme hatte genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Das hat sich weniger auf geraden geäußert als in Kurven. Hier hatte ich einfach das Gefühl, mir rutscht das Vorderrad eher als das Hinterrad. Erstaunt war ich dann eher wie viel direkter sich das Rad mit dem längeren und tieferen Cockpit anfühlt. Endlich kann ich, in Verbindung mit meiner sehr harten Gabel gezielt Druck aufs Vorderrad geben.
> Selbe Erfahrungen habe ich mit meinem Dirtbike gemacht an dem die Kettenstrebe sogar stufenlos über ein paar cm verstellbar ist. Selbe Beobachtung hab ich auch am xc Rad. Hier führt der lange reach von 480 mit den 445 Kettenstrebe zu einem sehr ausgewogenem Verhältnisse.
> Denke einfach so wie Norco es macht ist es optimal. Pauschal lässt sich die Frage nach der richtigen Länge nicht beantworten. Das Verhältnis muss halt passen. Deshalb hatte ich auch die Hoffnung, die verstellbare Kettenstrebe kommt jetzt auch am Alu Rahmen. Ist ja auch so, dass der gleiche Rahmen in Größe M mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat, einfach weil der Reach dann kleiner ist, soweit die Theorie....
> ...



ok, bis auf die ausführung zum summum deckt sich das mit meinen erfahrungen. hatte da wohl deinen ersten post ein bisschen missverstanden.

mMn sind 432er kettenstreben bei um die 500 reach doch ein bisschen zu wenig bzw verstellbare kettenstreben sind eigtl unabdingbar dafür, dass man diese lastverteilung zwischen vorne/hinten für sich persönlich ideal abstimmen kann.


----------



## interloper (28. Januar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: Denke einer der Hauptgründe, das Design vom Alu Rahmen zu erneuern wird wohl sein, das der alte Hinterbau ständig kaputt geht. Ich selbst hab schon den zweiten (und wiege gerade mal 78kg) und ein Kollege hat sogar schon den dritten. Alle an der gleichen Stelle gerissen!



Ich glaube das neue design liegt mehr am Abgang von Fabi Barrel. Sein Stil ist der Knick im oberrohr, langer reach, stehender Dämpfer, durchgehende Linie von sattelstreben und oberrohr. Erklärt auch das Design vom Canyon strive seitdem barrel dort tätig ist..


----------



## ride-FX (28. Januar 2017)

Wurde er als Designer angestellt?


----------



## interloper (28. Januar 2017)

Keine ahnung als was genau. Denke mal er wurde einfach als "typ mit den dicksten Eiern der machen kann was er will" eingestellt. Hat ja auch die Forward Geo rausgehaun. Übrigens sehr geil seine dh bikes zu sehen. Hier mal sein summum Prototyp als er noch aktiv gefahren ist


----------



## _arGh_ (29. Januar 2017)

forward geo bzw das rahmendesign war damals von cero (cesar rojo).

den barel hatten sie halt als testfahrer bzw für pr-kram...


----------



## interloper (9. März 2017)

wieder was gelernt  sehr gut.

hier mal noch ein Bild von meinem ehemaligen 2015er Dune RR in XL:


----------



## Jussi (1. April 2017)

Kurze Fragen zum Dämpfer!

Laut HP 215/63,5 die meinen doch sicher 216/63? Oder verbaut Mondraker ein Sondermaß?
Und hat das Dune einen speziellen Tune? 
Es geht um den Fox X2.

Danke!

Chris


----------



## Saintsrest (1. April 2017)

Also ich hab einen Rock Shox mit 216/63 drin.


----------



## trafko (1. April 2017)

Moin... ich bin kurz davor mein dune carbon in die ecke zu schmeizen. Ich bekomm das knarzen beim antreten unter belastung nicht weg. Hab schon alles mögliche gemacht. Jedoch als ich das letzte mal den unteren link ordentlich mit dem wasserstrahl behandelt hab war kurz ruhe. Was meint ihr...habt ihr da erfahrung?


----------



## PlanB (1. April 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Kurze Fragen zum Dämpfer!
> 
> Laut HP 215/63,5 die meinen doch sicher 216/63? Oder verbaut Mondraker ein Sondermaß?
> Und hat das Dune einen speziellen Tune?
> ...


Das sind sicher Rundungsfehler, das Originalmaß wird in Zoll gemessen (8,5"/2,5").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (1. April 2017)

Sowas dachte ich mir schon.
Wegen des Tune's kannst du nix sagen?


----------



## PlanB (2. April 2017)

Werkstune aus meinem 2017er Alu-XR laut Fox-Seite:
2017, FLOAT X, P-S, A, 3pos Evol LV, Mondraker, Dune, 8.5, 2.5, CM, RL, Climb M, Rezi CM, Standard Logo

Also Compression-Tune Medium, Rebound-Tune Low, keine Spacer. Hat mir persönlich aber überhaupt nicht getaugt, der Dämpfer rauschte selbst mit Maximaldruck sehr stark durch den mittleren Federweg und buckelte dann in der Endprogression rum. Hab den Dämpfer deshalb bei Fox umshimmen lassen auf Compression-Tune High und Rebound-Tune Medium. Das Rad bleibt jetzt trotz 30 - 35% SAG (bin gerade noch in der Findungsphase) deutlich stabiler im Federweg. Spacer braucht man zumindest beim Float X keine, die Kennlinie des Dune ist ausreichend progressiv. Zumindest hab ich es selbst im völlig unterdämpften Werkssetup mit meinen 100 kg nicht geschafft einen Durchschlag zu provozieren.

Inwieweit das alles auf den X2 übertragbar ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vermutlich aber überhaupt nicht... 

Es gibt aber einen recht interessanten Artikel bei factoryjackson über Float X und X2 im Dune: https://factoryjackson.com/2016/07/09/mojo-suspension-fox-suspension-tuning/


----------



## ride-FX (2. April 2017)

Also mein Dune XR ( Alu ) in XL ist endlich da. Der DHX2 geht tatsächlich ganz knapp rein. Die Leitung von der Sattelstütze muss aber leider weg, also komplett, keine Chance.


----------



## EVHD (2. April 2017)

Alu oder Carbon Rahmen?


----------



## ride-FX (2. April 2017)

Alu, hab es mal editiert. Hab ursprünglich mal die Frage dazu gestellt und es gab ja eher negative antworten. Sehe bei mir jedoch bis auf die Sache mit der Leitung keine Probleme.


----------



## EVHD (2. April 2017)

Perfekt. Ich probe nächste Woche auch aus ob der DHX2 ins 2016 Alu Dune passt.


----------



## EVHD (7. April 2017)

So heute in Hahnenklee den DHX2 ins 2016 Dune montiert und Probe gefahren. Wenn man die Reverbleitung etwas zur Seite fixiert passt das. Der Bikeshop hatte leider nur den 222x70 dort, habe trotzdem paar Abfahrten probiert. Kein Vergleich zum Monarch Plus DB. Bedeuten mehr traktion, das Heck steht nun viel stabiler im Federweg.


----------



## ride-FX (7. April 2017)

Cool. Bei mir ging es sich oben am sattelrohr mit der Leitung nicht aus. Morgen geht's das erste mal in Wald.


----------



## ride-FX (7. April 2017)

Ich sehe gerade, du hast bei dem hinterbau die Chips an den Streben oben umgedreht. Was genau ändert das? Ich hab dazu nirgends Info gefunden.

Hier mal mein Aufbau aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (7. April 2017)

Das ist vom Werk aus so. Vielleicht haben die ab den 17er da was verändert. Wie viel wiegst du und auf welche Feder hast du zurück gegriffen?


----------



## ride-FX (7. April 2017)

Oh ja, hast recht. 

198cm auf 86kg nackt, 500lbs. 
Eine 450er hätte ich zum Verkauf hier liegen.


----------



## PlanB (7. April 2017)

EVHD schrieb:


> So heute in Hahnenklee den DHX2 ins 2016 Dune montiert und Probe gefahren. Wenn man die Reverbleitung etwas zur Seite fixiert passt das. Der Bikeshop hatte leider nur den 222x70 dort, habe trotzdem paar Abfahrten probiert. Kein Vergleich zum Monarch Plus DB. Bedeuten mehr traktion, das Heck steht nun viel stabiler im Federweg.


Coole Sache! Welche Federhärte ist das? Sieht saueng aus... Die geht ja beim Komprimieren auch noch etwas auseinander... Und je nach Federhärte wird auch der Draht noch dicker.



ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, du hast bei dem hinterbau die Chips an den Streben oben umgedreht. Was genau ändert das? Ich hab dazu nirgends Info gefunden.
> Anhang anzeigen 592051


Bei meinem 2017er siehts genau so aus. Wenn das tatsächlich ein Flipchip ist, müsste durchs Umdrehen das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel flacher kommen. Aber keine Ahnung, obs wirklich einer is...


----------



## EVHD (8. April 2017)

Verbau war ne 525 bei dem besagten 222x70 Dämpfer. Nach den zwei Testrunden wurde der Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Feder zeigte keinerlei Schleifspuren auf. Werde im Sommer mir den DHX2 zulegen, dazu gehe ich noch lieber sicher mit einer Magura Vyron oder der neuen KS Wireless Dropperpost.


----------



## wahata (9. April 2017)

Würde der DHX2 auch in einen M Rahmen passen?


----------



## EVHD (9. April 2017)

Würde davon ausgehen, ich selber fahre  XL. Sehe kein Grund warum beim M Rahmen weniger Platz sein sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (9. April 2017)

PlanB schrieb:


> Und je nach Federhärte wird auch der Draht noch dicker.



Stuss


----------



## ride-FX (9. April 2017)

Die SLS Feder 2.75 * 525 ist zumindest ein ganzes Stück länger als die 450er. Der Federteller ging nur mit vorspannen der Feder rein.


----------



## EVHD (26. April 2017)

@ride-FX wie zufrieden bist du mit dem DHX2? Passende Einstellung von Rebound und Compression gefunden?


----------



## ride-FX (26. April 2017)

Ja, würde schon sagen, dass es passt. Hab nicht zuviel Perfektion reingesteckt bisher. Mein DH Rad war defekt, da hab ich es für ein paar Abfahrten hergenommen und zwischendurch ein wenig an der Dämpfung gedreht bis es gepasst hat. 
Auf entspannteren Strecken hab ich dann nur ein wenig nachjustiert.

Ich bin begeistert wie gut das lange Rad zum Downhill fahren funktioniert. Hab wohl ewig auf so ein passendes Rad gewartet.


----------



## EVHD (29. April 2017)

Bin nun auch im Besitz eines DHX2, 525 Feder bei ca. 90 kg nackt. Klar ist es ne teure Investition welche ich aber nur empfehlen kann!


----------



## Nico Laus (29. April 2017)

Und warum eine so harte Feder? Beschneidet nur die Performance.


----------



## EVHD (29. April 2017)

Hab die 500er auch getestet, war mir aber zu weich daher die 525.


----------



## C3lb (3. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen.

Bin jetzt auch Mondraker-Fahrer. 
Können mir bitte die Stahlfeder-Fahrer ihr Gewicht und Federhärte nennen?
Würde mich sehr freuen.
Meine verbaute 475er Feder ist bei meinen 70kg 'ne Ecke zu hart.#

Gruß und Dank,
Kiwi.


----------



## PlanB (7. Mai 2017)

Servus, Kiwi! Groben Anhaltspunkt liefern die üblichen Federrechner, Rest muss man wohl ausprobieren. Zuviel hängt vom Fahrstil und Vorlieben ab. Ich mag lieber Luft, weil man das einfach besser abstimmen kann und weils leichter ist. Mir persönlich war der Float X Evol im Werkssetup übrigens zu linear für den Rahmen, das wird mit einem Coildämpfer nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spy74 (8. Mai 2017)

Hey Plan B,
hast du dem Dämpfer getunt oder wie bist du dem Problem Herr geworden? Mich nervt der Float X Evol im Medium Setup ein wenig. Ich finde die Stufe ist fast kaum zu gebrauchen da der Dämpfer bei vielen kleinen Stößen aufschwingt und absolut unbrauchbar wird.

Gruß


----------



## PlanB (8. Mai 2017)

Hi Spy, ich hab das Compression Tune von medium auf firm umbauen lassen, hab auf der letzten Seite schon was zu geschrieben, hier der Direktlink:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mondraker-dune-tech-tipps-und-mehr.535102/page-23#post-14456098

Das Umshimmen hat bei Fox mein ich 59,- gekostet.

Bin jetzt schon mehrere tausend Tiefenmeter damit gefahren, geht richtig gut! Nutzt den Federweg, aber rauscht nicht mehr durch - und das bei deutlich weniger Druck im Dämpfer. Luftkammerspacer möchte ich trotzdem noch testen, bringt vielleicht noch etwas mehr Popp. Momentan ist das eher so Bügeleisen (im positiven Sinne...)


----------



## Spy74 (8. Mai 2017)

danke!


----------



## tight1989 (28. Mai 2017)

hallo leute 
ich habe seit letzter woche ein dune r 2016
habe aber das Problem das der dämpfer (rs monarch plus rc3 solo air) nicht den ganzen hub nutzt ca 1cm bleibt.
fahre aber schon mit 35% sag und nur 130 psi. 

weiß vlt. jemand woran das liegen könnte. 

lg.


----------



## PlanB (28. Mai 2017)

Würde den Dämpfer erstmal richtig einfahren, bevor ich was änder, neu sind die ganz gerne etwas hölzern. Gut möglich, dass sich das dann gibt. Wie schwer bist du? Sind bei dem Dämpfer Luftkammerspacer verbaut? Wenn ja, dann kannst du die mal rausnehmen. Wenn das nicht hilft oder keine Spacer verbaut sind, dann ist wahrscheinlich die Druckstufe zu straff für dich. Da hilft dann wohl nur umshimmen (lassen).


----------



## tight1989 (28. Mai 2017)

ok danke für die Antwort ja bin kein leichtgewicht mit meinen 95kg.


----------



## PlanB (28. Mai 2017)

130 psi bei 95 kg? Da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, das ist extrem wenig...


----------



## tight1989 (28. Mai 2017)

ja das denk ich mir auch werd ihn mal bei Gelegenheit zum service bringen.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Juni 2017)

Habe gestern mal ein wenig an meinem 2016er Alu Dune gebastelt.

Drin steckt jetzt ein X fusion Vector R Stahlfeder Dämpfer.

War ein richtiger Kampf. Passt aber gerade so rein. Der Zug für die Sattelstütze musste allerdings anders verlegt werden.

Auf dem Weg zum Trail war alles gut. Der Hinterbau harmoniert sehr gut mit Stahlfeder...

Der Knaller kam dann am Anstieg: 

Der Dämpfer liegt im Arbeitsweg des Umwerfers. Kann nicht mehr auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten...  

Denke, dass bisher kein zweifach Fahrer umgebaut hat. Bittere Pille, die ich schlucken musste. Auf 36/32 wollte ich nicht unbedingt durchgehend bergauf treten. Also schnell wieder zurück und als Belohnung für meine Blödheit noch ein Eis gegönnt.




Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexAndreas (24. Juli 2017)

Ich brauche neue Reifen für mein 2015er Dune R.
Bisher hatte ich die High Roller 2, die standartmäßig montiert waren.
Ist von euch schon mal jemand einen 2,3er Shorty und Minion DHF gefahren, bzw lohnen sich 2,5er?


----------



## MLK-LAW (2. August 2017)

Mein 2016er Dune stünde zum Verkauf.
XL, BOS Deville (170mm), Float X mit Push-Tuning, Hope E4, DT LRS (471 auf 240s), Reverb mt Bike-Yoke Hebel, XT (10-fach/One-up), XTR Kubel (180mm), im Moment sind noch Magic Marys (SG) drauf..

Ist noch nicht im Bikemarkt. Geht auch als Rahmenset weg.
Rahmen ist abgeklebt (Helikoptertape und Slapertape) hat aber trotzdem ein paar kleine Macken nach 1,5 Saisonen.

Bei Interesse und Foto-/Preisanfragen bitte PM


----------



## interloper (2. August 2017)

welches Bike kommt jetzt bei dir?


----------



## MLK-LAW (2. August 2017)

interloper schrieb:


> welches Bike kommt jetzt bei dir?


Ist schon da. 

Nicolai G13 in XL. Paßt mir mit meinen 198cm noch besser.


----------



## interloper (2. August 2017)

auch ein sehr schönes Gerät  Glückwunsch. Ich bin zum Pivot Firebird gewechselt. Wahnsinn wie verspielt und wendig auf einmal so ein angeblich langes Bike ist


----------



## MLK-LAW (2. August 2017)

WB 1323mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-L1 (5. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige für ein OEM Produkt FSA Steuersatz verbaut in einem Mondraker Dune Carbon 2017 neue Lager und viel wichtiger noch einen neuen Gabelkonus.
Leider gibt es keine Bezeichnung oder Kennzeichnung zu diese Teile im OEM Segment.
Von dem Händler im Stich gelassen. Er kann es mir nicht sagen.

Kann mir hier im Forum jemand weiterhelfen. 
Vorab schonmal vielen Dank.

BG 
Alex


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. August 2017)

Alex-L1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich benötige für ein OEM Produkt FSA Steuersatz verbaut in einem Mondraker Dune Carbon 2017 neue Lager und viel wichtiger noch einen neuen Gabelkonus.
> Leider gibt es keine Bezeichnung oder Kennzeichnung zu diese Teile im OEM Segment.
> ...


Meinst du den Winkelsteuersatz 1°?
Dafür verwende ich:
Oben: TH-870E ACB 45°x45° MR121 von FSA zB auch https://www.kugellager-shop.net/th870e-th-870e-45-45-kugellager-steuersatz.html
Unten: TH-073 ACB 36°x45° MR127 von FSA zB auch https://www.kugellager-shop.net/mr127-36-45-steuersatz-kugellager-alt-fsa.html
Welcher Gabelkonus verbaut ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht, ich brauche auch einen neuen.

Hat jemand ein starkes Knacken vom Steuersatz? Meiner macht manchmal laute Knackgeräusche, trotz neuer Lager. Gabelkrone kann es auch nicht sein, hatte das auch bei einer anderen Gabel.


----------



## MLK-LAW (5. August 2017)

Über Silverfish-UK solltest du alle benötigten Kleinteile direkt bekommen.


----------



## STR-Dan (7. August 2017)

Habe ein 2016 Dune und die Erfahrung gemacht das die verbauten Steuersätze einfach billig sind. Hatte auch Problem mit Knacken und ziemlich starkem Rost nach 6 Monaten. Kauf dir einen vernünftigen Steuersatz von Acros oder so und du hast Ruhe und auch keine Rostprobleme mehr. 
Cheers Dan


----------



## EVHD (7. August 2017)

Also wenn man sein Steuersatz vernünftig pflegt und fettet hält das originale FSA Steuersatz richtig gut. Habe nun in 1 1/2 Jahre. 1600km zusammen und es läuft wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (7. August 2017)

Mal ein ganz anderes Problem:
Ich fahre ein XL mit einem angegebenen Radstand 1260mm. Ich würde gerne ein Travelbag fürs Flugzeug kaufen, die gängigen geben jedoch einen maximalen Radstand von 122cm an. Das sind doch Werte für Kinderfahrräder! Jedes DH-Rad (was laut Herstellerangabe da reinpassen soll) ist länger! Im Herbst soll von Evoc die XL Variante bis 125cm kommen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem XL-Rahmen in einem Travelbag? Zum Ausprobieren ist mir die Anschaffung zu teuer.


----------



## PlanB (7. August 2017)

Mein XL mit -2° Angleset (1,30m Radstand) geht in den normalen Evoc Bikebag. Hatte allerdings Schaltwerk und Schaltauge abgeschraubt und Luft aus der Gabel abgelassen.


----------



## Grins3katze (9. August 2017)

Ich hab das Evoc Bag Pro (das Längere) und mein Dune mit -2° Angleset und 180 Gabel passt rein (ohne Schaltwerk)... aber ist ist extrem knapp...


----------



## Grins3katze (9. August 2017)

Alex-L1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich benötige für ein OEM Produkt FSA Steuersatz verbaut in einem Mondraker Dune Carbon 2017 neue Lager und viel wichtiger noch einen neuen Gabelkonus.
> Leider gibt es keine Bezeichnung oder Kennzeichnung zu diese Teile im OEM Segment.
> ...



Wenn das Hilft.. in mein Dune Carbon XR (Mit Angleset) fahre ich diesen Steuersatz: https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...p38028/UD-Carbon-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-o84305444/

LG. Chris


----------



## MLK-LAW (23. August 2017)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz anderes Problem:
> Ich fahre ein XL mit einem angegebenen Radstand 1260mm. Ich würde gerne ein Travelbag fürs Flugzeug kaufen, die gängigen geben jedoch einen maximalen Radstand von 122cm an. Das sind doch Werte für Kinderfahrräder! Jedes DH-Rad (was laut Herstellerangabe da reinpassen soll) ist länger! Im Herbst soll von Evoc die XL Variante bis 125cm kommen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem XL-Rahmen in einem Travelbag? Zum Ausprobieren ist mir die Anschaffung zu teuer.


Etwas spät, aber mein Dune (XL) hat in die normale EVOC Tasche gepasst (etwas knapp, aber kein Problem) - und sonst einfach die Gabel um 180 Grad drehen und dann ist's überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas8000 (12. September 2017)

An meinen Dune R knackt nach einer gewissen Zeit ständig der Hinterbau Ursache sind die zwei markierten Lagerschrauben. Die sich ständig lockern. Leider finde ich nix zu den Empfohlen NM Angaben. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Kurbel-Kaba (22. September 2017)

Die gleichen Schrauben , besonders die obere , haben sich an meinem Carbon XR´16  auch ständig aufgedreht, wobei die unteren Lager der Wippe nach einem Jahr komplett strack waren. Hab auch gesehen, dass die Lagersitze der Wippe unterschiedlich tief sind, links ca 1mm tiefer als rechts. Wechsle jetzt mal die Lager und ziehe alles ordnungsgemäß an(gibt ne gute Tech-Info.pdf hier irgendwo) und gebe in ein paar Wochen nochmal Feedback.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. September 2017)

Kurbel-Kaba schrieb:


> Die gleichen Schrauben , besonders die obere , haben sich an meinem Carbon XR´16  auch ständig aufgedreht, wobei die unteren Lager der Wippe nach einem Jahr komplett strack waren. Hab auch gesehen, dass die Lagersitze der Wippe unterschiedlich tief sind, links ca 1mm tiefer als rechts. Wechsle jetzt mal die Lager und ziehe alles ordnungsgemäß an(gibt ne gute Tech-Info.pdf hier irgendwo) und gebe in ein paar Wochen nochmal Feedback.



Bei mir musste ich die Bolzen mit 10Nm anziehen (einiges mehr als im Tech-Sheet), damit der Hinterbau kein Spiel hatte. Schraubensicherung ordentlich, dann lockert sich da eigentlich nichts. Hast du die neuen Bolzen mit den neuen Konen? Nervig ist der fehlende Innensechskant auf der Bolzenrückseite um die Schraube für die Konen wieder entfernen zu können, die sitzen nämlich fester als der Bolzen im Rahmen. Ein Tech-Sheet gibts irgendwo im Carbon-Thread verlinkt.


----------



## Tommy_Lee16341 (7. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag

Eine Frage zum Mondraker Foxy 2017, kann man auf die Hinterradnabe (MDK Disc Pro 12x148mm) ein DX Freilauflager für eine 1x12 Schaltung montieren?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Tom


----------



## 6TiWon (7. Oktober 2017)

Fragste am besten die leute vom MDK. Denk ich


----------



## Tommy_Lee16341 (8. Oktober 2017)

Ok danke für deine Hilfe.

Wie sieht es aus, welche Verbesserung wurde sich bei mir am Foxy besonders lohnen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Oktober 2017)

Reifen 

Das ist wie Kaffeesatz lesen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Oktober 2017)

Reifen, Fahrwerk, Cockpit, Bremsen,... ist schwierig, wenn wir dein Bike inkl. Teile-Liste nicht kennen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Tommy_Lee16341 (9. Oktober 2017)

Es ist das Standard Foxy von Mondraker, habe nur eine Variostütze nachgerüstet bis jetzt. Wurde gerne Bremsen noch verbessern, Hope E4 oder H2O oder Magura MT7.

Wo bekommt man eigentlich Ersatzteile wie Kugellager usw. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (11. Oktober 2017)

zB bei http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/index.cfm


----------



## Tommy_Lee16341 (12. Oktober 2017)

Danke dir "imkreisdreher".

Edit: 15.10.2017

Guten Tag

Ich habe folgende Laufräder *MDK-EP1 TLR 27.5 *an meinem Foxy. Ich wurde mir gerne die Sram GX Eagle Schaltung zulegen im Frühjahr.

Kann ich diese Laufräder dafür nutzen oder sollte ich komplett neue mit einplanen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stemminator (12. November 2017)

Hat sich für 2018 etwas bei dem Alu Dune an der Geo und Dämpfer Kompatibilität geändert?

Lg


----------



## TheGreenMonster (12. November 2017)

Soweit ich das sehe, hat der Rahmen dieselbe Geo wie 2017 (natürlich durch die 170er Gabel die Werte vom alten XR)

Falls du mit Dämpferkompatibilität Trunion meinst, das hat er noch nicht.


----------



## Arcbound (12. November 2017)

Auch wenn Trunion beim Dune R dabei steht, aber es ist in Realität eine stinknormale Aufnahme.


----------



## Spy74 (14. November 2017)

Hallo,
bei mir sind die 4 Lager (grüne Markierung) am Lower Link hinüber. Da genau diese Lager bei den meisten zuerst kommen und die anderen, wohl durch geringeren Belastungen, länger halten, wollte ich fragen ob jemand die genauen Spezifikationen kennt oder noch besser, mir einen Tipp geben kann wo ich dieses Lager (sollte jeweils das Gleiche sein) einzeln bestellen kann.

Ich benötige die restlichen Lager aus dem Dune Lagersatz nicht, deshalb würde ich mir die Kosten gern sparen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun auch unter den Dune Fahrern.
Habe eine Carbon R 2017 ergattert. 

Weiß jemand welche EBL der FOX X2 Dämpfer im Dune Carbon XR hat? 
Das Dune XR hat einen Fox DHX2 mit EBL 215x63.5mm drin...

Der Standarddämpfer, der grad in meinem Dune drin ist, müsste aber ne EBL von 184 mm haben, oder?

Werde ein paar Umbaumaßnahmen vornehmen.

Geplant sind:
Schaltgruppe: GX Eagle 
LRS: DT Swiss Spline EX1501 30mm
Gabel: Fox Float 36 Evol Kashima
Dämpfer: Fox Float X2 
Bremse: Saint

Bin gespannt wie sich das Endergebnis fährt.

Grüße


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Dezember 2017)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin nun auch unter den Dune Fahrern.
> Habe eine Carbon R 2017 ergattert.
> ...


Glückwunsch!
Ne, allgemein gilt fürs Dune Carbon (Rahmen sind technisch alle gleich, es gibt nur unterschiedliche Lackierungen) 216x63
Denk mal über den DHX2 nach, ich habe das Bike mit X2 gefahren und dann auf den CCDB Coil gewechselt und finde Stahlfeder besser als vorher.


----------



## fabi.e (9. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Ne, allgemein gilt fürs Dune Carbon (Rahmen sind technisch alle gleich, es gibt nur unterschiedliche Lackierungen) 216x63
> Denk mal über den DHX2 nach, ich habe das Bike mit X2 gefahren und dann auf den CCDB Coil gewechselt und finde Stahlfeder besser als vorher.




Servus,
Den DHX2 find ich extrem schick! Hatte ich schon angedacht!  Würde optisch auch Top dazu passen! Mein Radl braucht unbedingt ein paar farbliche Akzente.
Wie sind denn deine bzw eure Erfahrungen mit nem Coil im Dune allgemein was die uphill Performance angeht? 
Hat der DHX2 eigentlich einen Climbswitch oder ähnliches, um den Rebound selektiv zu verlangsamen oder zu verhärten?
Außerdem fehlt mir komplett die Erfahrung was Federhärten angeht... (wiege 85 kg) ich mags halt prinzipiell eher etwas straffer... aber man legt sich ja auch kein arsenal von Federn an... 
Das Ding muss in den Voralpen und Alpen auch immer irgendwo hochgetreten werden  (dafür auch die Eagle)

Das hier wäre so mein Dreambuild. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich an eine Orangene Fox Float 36 kommen soll :-D


----------



## ride-FX (9. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ClimbSwitch gibt es auch beim DHX2.
Ich fahre bei 85Kg eine 500er Feder.

Meine SLS Feder ist (warum auch immer) zu lang (Montage / Wechsel ohne Werkzeug unmöglich) und reibt sich dazu auch noch Dämpferbody blank.

Bei der 36er würde ich aufjedenfall eine FIT HSC / LSC nehmen. FIT4 taugt mir persönlich nicht so, vor allem weil ich die Gabel bergauf gar nicht sperren möchte.

Ich weiß nicht was du für Touren fährst, aber für Endurorennen und Hausrunden im Voralpenland lass ich die DH-Reifen drauf und freue mich dann bergab ein wenig mehr als beim Uphill.


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Dezember 2017)

Hi.
Glückwunsch zum Mondraker!
Den DHX2 gibt es mit 2-Position Hebel. Damit kannst du den Dämpfer sofort sehr straff stellen und wirklich gut den Berg hochkommen.
Habe ich dieses Jahr mehrfach in Finale ausprobiert und im Uphill dadurch viel Kraft sparen können.
Für meine Heimat-"Berge" lasse ich den Hinterbau aber immer offen.
Du kannst dir die Härte/ Druckstufe des Hinterbaus gut anpassen... aber so progressiv wie mit einem Luftdämpfer wird es nicht werden.

Gruß aus Porta,
Kiwi.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2017)

Orange ist diese Saison ganz normal bei Fox erhältlich.


----------



## ride-FX (10. Dezember 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Orange ist diese Saison ganz normal bei Fox erhältlich.


Hast du einen Link? Finde nur orangene 32er.


----------



## fabi.e (10. Dezember 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ja, ClimbSwitch gibt es auch beim DHX2.
> Ich fahre bei 85Kg eine 500er Feder.
> 
> Meine SLS Feder ist (warum auch immer) zu lang (Montage / Wechsel ohne Werkzeug unmöglich) und reibt sich dazu auch noch Dämpferbody blank.
> ...



Wie würdest du die 500er Feder bei deinem Gewicht, was ja meinem entspricht, beschreiben? Eher kompfortabel oder straff?
Hast du schon mal eine 550er ausprobiert?





-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Glückwunsch zum Mondraker!
> Den DHX2 gibt es mit 2-Position Hebel. Damit kannst du den Dämpfer sofort sehr straff stellen und wirklich gut den Berg hochkommen.
> Habe ich dieses Jahr mehrfach in Finale ausprobiert und im Uphill dadurch viel Kraft sparen können.
> ...



Danke für die Erfahrungen!  Hört sich ja gut an... und ein Stahlfederdämpfer macht auf jeden Fall mehr her finde ich.
Habt ihr noch Erfahrungen zum CaneCreek Double Barrel Coil , Double Barrel Coil Inline, oder dem Öhlins ttx22 ?
Vor allem den Double Barrel Inline find ich vom Gewicht und Gesamtpaket ganz interessant. Grüße in die Heimat! Wiehengebirge find ich top! Mal schauen ob ichs in der Weihnachtszeit dort auch mal wieder hinschaffe! Da wird das Bike dann erstmal im Teuto in Bielefeld ausgeführt ! 




san_andreas schrieb:


> Orange ist diese Saison ganz normal bei Fox erhältlich.



Das würde mich auch interessieren, wo ich die bekomme!

Grüße


----------



## ride-FX (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte zuerste eine 475er, die war zu weich. Die 500er bekomme ich nur wenn ich es provoziere durchgeschlagen. 550er stelle ich mir in Sachen Geometrie nicht so gut vor.


----------



## fabi.e (10. Dezember 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerste eine 475er, die war zu weich. Die 500er bekomme ich nur wenn ich es provoziere durchgeschlagen. 550er stelle ich mir in Sachen Geometrie nicht so gut vor.



@ride-FX , mir ist gerade was aufgefallen, als ich auf deinen Facebook link geklickt habe! Du wohnst am Tegernsee richtig? Wir haben uns dieses Jahr im Juli oben in Pila auf dem Parkplatz mal kurz unterhalten!  Wir waren auch ein paar Tage dort... haben da auch den Sterni und die Conny kennen gelernt!

DU hast das Dune in XL oder? Vllt kann ich ja mal verschiedene Federhärten hier beim Händler in München ausprobieren... aber sonst setze ich einfach mal auf die 500er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (10. Dezember 2017)

Zu dem Federhärten / Dämpfer Thema gibt es auf Pinkbike glaube ich einen sehr guten Testbericht. Da stand meines wissens nach drin das es auch etwas auf das Druckstufen shimstack setup am dämpfer ankommt. Der 2017er oem dhx2 aus dem dune XR soll wohl ein recht straffes setup haben, wodurch es angenehmer erscheint eine weiche Feder zu fahren. Der Testfahrer hatte während dem Testzeitraum nach dem Defekt des 2017er auf einen 2018er umgerüstet und ist dann auch in der Federhärte raufgegangen. Korrigiert mich ruhig wenn ich das falsch wiedergebe.


----------



## ride-FX (10. Dezember 2017)

fabi.e schrieb:


> @ride-FX , mir ist gerade was aufgefallen, als ich auf deinen Facebook link geklickt habe! Du wohnst am Tegernsee richtig? Wir haben uns dieses Jahr im Juli oben in Pila auf dem Parkplatz mal kurz unterhalten!  Wir waren auch ein paar Tage dort... haben da auch den Sterni und die Conny kennen gelernt!
> 
> DU hast das Dune in XL oder? Vllt kann ich ja mal verschiedene Federhärten hier beim Händler in München ausprobieren... aber sonst setze ich einfach mal auf die 500er.


Ah cool. Ja du kannst auch gerne rumkommen und meines probieren.


----------



## ride-FX (10. Dezember 2017)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/mondraker-dune-review-2017.html


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Dezember 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Zu dem Federhärten / Dämpfer Thema gibt es auf Pinkbike glaube ich einen sehr guten Testbericht. Da stand meines wissens nach drin das es auch etwas auf das Druckstufen shimstack setup am dämpfer ankommt. Der 2017er oem dhx2 aus dem dune XR soll wohl ein recht straffes setup haben, wodurch es angenehmer erscheint eine weiche Feder zu fahren. Der Testfahrer hatte während dem Testzeitraum nach dem Defekt des 2017er auf einen 2018er umgerüstet und ist dann auch in der Federhärte raufgegangen. Korrigiert mich ruhig wenn ich das falsch wiedergebe.


Ist richtig.


----------



## fabi.e (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich werfe die Frage nochmal in den Raum:

Jemand schon mal etwas gehört oder gelesen, oder gesehen bzgl.
CaneCreek Double Barrel Coil , Double Barrel Coil Inline, oder dem Öhlins ttx22 im Dune?

Ok, der Öhlines scheint auch zu passen,

EDIT: heute gabs ein paar neue Teile fürs Dune vom DHL Boten!


----------



## johnseehu (19. Dezember 2017)

@fabi.e nettes Projekt! Ein Traum mit der orangen fox 36! 
Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten..

Gibt es hier herinnen Umsteiger vom Dune auf das Foxy? 
Mein Dune Carbon R 2017 (gleicher Rahmen wie oben in Fabis Bildern) Größe S , steht aktuell zum Verkauf... 
Würde gerne auf das Foxy welchseln nächste Saison


----------



## ride-FX (19. Dezember 2017)

Woher kam nun die f36?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2017)

Limitiert gab’s die 36er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## fabi.e (19. Dezember 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Woher kam nun die f36?



Es gab sie für ca. 2-4 Stunden bei Bike24. Anschließend war sie zumindest dort ausverkauft. Sonst habe ich sie nirgendwo gesehen, außer auf Ebay.com und 1 Anzeige im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin dann ab jetzt auch glücklicher Dune-Besitzer 
Dune R 2018, mit kleinen Anpassungen:
- Magura MT5
- Reverse Components X11 EVO
- Time Atac MX4 Pedale
- Der Baron Projekt vorne
- SQlab 711 MX Griffe

Werde dann im Frühjahr noch auf Tubeless umbauen und mir wohl noch nen zweiten Laufradsatz zulegen. Eventuell perspektivisch noch eine BikeYoke Revive, aber erstmal die verbaute Stütze probieren.

Freu mich dann bald auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## fabi.e (25. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe, welche nun auch bereits die erste Fahrt hinter sich hat!  (Foto ist vor der ersten Ausfahrt entstanden)

Bin stark zufrieden, nur etwas Gewichts tuning könnte ich langfristig noch betreiben. Müssten aktuell etwas über 14 kg wiegen.
Dafür potentielle Kandidaten:
Carbon Lenker?!
Carbon Kurbel?! Gibts noch was? Brauche nicht unbedingt ein Ultralight bike, soll Robust bleiben.
Hat jemand mal ausgemessen, wie weit in den L Rahmen die Sattelstütze versenkt werden kann? Ich überlege mir noch eine BikeYoke Revive mit 180mm Auszug zu holen, da ich mit der 150mm Stütze im Steilen Gelände doch hin und wieder manuell noch weiter versenken muss.

Ist ein Dune R Carbon und folgende Dinge wurden bisher gegen die Werks-Austattung eingetauscht:
- Fox 36 Factory Orange 170mm
- Sram GX Eagle 12speed + Ovales 32t Kettenblatt
- DT Swiss EX 1501 30mm LRS
- Shimano Saint
- DMR Vault Brendog Pedale
- für den Winter n Maxxis Shorty am VR


----------



## TheGreenMonster (25. Dezember 2017)

Na bei den verbauten Teilen wunderst du dich noch über das Gewicht? Der Lenker bringt nicht viel...Bike Radar rät ganz klar davon ab:





Ich denke, bei der Gabel und der Schaltung kannst du am meisten sparen, wirst du wohl aber nciht ändern wollen


----------



## 6TiWon (25. Dezember 2017)

Bremsen Pedale Laufradsatz Lenker Kurbel drücken das Gewicht nach unten. Bei mir in Grösse  M locker auf Tiefe 12 komma noch.


----------



## fabi.e (25. Dezember 2017)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Na bei den verbauten Teilen wunderst du dich noch über das Gewicht? Der Lenker bringt nicht viel...Bike Radar rät ganz klar davon ab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie schon gesagt, ich brauch ja auch kein Ultra-Light bike und es sollte auch dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend gerecht sein. Auf 12,x kg wäre garnicht mein Anspruch... Der Laufradsatz ist im Verhältnis dazu, was er vermutlich aushält auch ein leichter LRS. Der Mehrwert für die Eagle X01 sind mir die Gramm nicht wert gewesen. Auf die Saint, kann ich auch nicht verzichten, wobei ich jetzt die Gewichts-Differenz zur neuen XT 4 Kolbenbremse nicht kenne.. Und es kommt tendenziell wohl auch eher noch ein DHX2 Coil rein.... Ist dann wohl mehr ein Gerät zum Bolzen. Ich glaube das Dune XR Carbon wiegt im Werkszustand um die 13,7 kg?! Müsste dann ja eigentlich nur die Eagle, die Bremse und das Cockpit sein, die den Unterschied ausmachen. Sonst ist ja beinahe alles gleich. Mit dem Gewicht wäre ich glücklich


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Dezember 2017)

Hi.
Sieht schon mal super aus!
Hast du die Kiste denn tatsächlich gewogen oder tippst du vom Gefühl her auf knapp über 14kg?
Sparen kannst du noch an der Kurbel, Lenker und Sattel.
Evtl. auch an den Bremsscheiben, div. Schrauben, usw.
Für die Pedale könntest du dir Titanachsen kaufen. Dürfte das Gewicht auch nochmal um gute 50g drücken.
Fährst du Schlauch oder Milch?

Zu leichte Bikes mag ich auch nicht, da die Abfahrtsperformance irgendwann zu "holperig" wird, bzw. sich nicht mehr so satt anfühlt.
Für mich ist es zwischen 13,2-13,8kg angenehm.
Mein Dune liegt aktuell bei 13,4kg.

Nachdem ich schon drei Carbonsättel kaputtgemacht habe, bin ich wieder bei einem mit Titanstreben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wahata (30. Dezember 2017)

Bin jetzt auch unter den Dune Fahrern.

Dune R 2018
-Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm SA rct3
-Sram GX Eagle 12f
-ZTR Flow MK3 mit Hope pro 4
-Maxxis Exo


----------



## Arcbound (30. Dezember 2017)

Was ich auf jeden Fall auch noch wechseln werde ist die hintere Steckachse. Irgendwie mag ich das System der Achse die Mondraker da verbaut überhaupt nicht.


----------



## 6TiWon (31. Dezember 2017)

Die Farbe kommt richtig gut.


----------



## imkreisdreher (31. Dezember 2017)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Was ich auf jeden Fall auch noch wechseln werde ist die hintere Steckachse. Irgendwie mag ich das System der Achse die Mondraker da verbaut überhaupt nicht.


Verstehe ich nicht, ist am Alu-Dune abweichend vom Carbon-Dune kein X12-Standart verbaut?
Ich hatte die RWS Achse mit Hebel von Dt Swiss, funktioniert hervorragend. Gewechselt bin ich auf die Schraubachse von Syntace, damit nichts über steht.
"irgendwie", "mag ich...nicht" ist mir viel zu diffus.


----------



## ride-FX (31. Dezember 2017)

Am AluDune gibts 148mm Boost und die Steckachse hat so einen etwas hinderlichen Hebel der etwas absteht. Bin schon 1-2 mal dran hängen geblieben. Kann man natürlich auch demontieren oder den Winkel ändern. Ansonsten hatte ich da bisher noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Arcbound (31. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, ist am Alu-Dune abweichend vom Carbon-Dune kein X12-Standart verbaut?
> Ich hatte die RWS Achse mit Hebel von Dt Swiss, funktioniert hervorragend. Gewechselt bin ich auf die Schraubachse von Syntace, damit nichts über steht.
> "irgendwie", "mag ich...nicht" ist mir viel zu diffus.


Am Speci Enduro hab ich auch die RWS Achse, die ist genial. Aber die Achse die im Alu-Dune verbaut ist kombiniert irgendwie die Nachteile von Schnellspanner und Steckachse in einem, da beim Schließen des Hebels nochmal Kraft ausgeübt wird. Man schraubt also die Achse rein und muss dann die entsprechende Position finden, wo man den Hebel gerade noch schließen kann


----------



## ride-FX (31. Dezember 2017)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Am Speci Enduro hab ich auch die RWS Achse, die ist genial. Aber die Achse die im Alu-Dune verbaut ist kombiniert irgendwie die Nachteile von Schnellspanner und Steckachse in einem, da beim Schließen des Hebels nochmal Kraft ausgeübt wird. Man schraubt also die Achse rein und muss dann die entsprechende Position finden, wo man den Hebel gerade noch schließen kann


 Den Hebel kann man doch abschrauben und in gewünschter Position montieren? Mich stört eher das da überhaupt ein Hebel dran ist. Bei Schuhgröße 47 kommt man da schon fast ran.


----------



## Arcbound (31. Dezember 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Den Hebel kann man doch abschrauben und in gewünschter Position montieren? Mich stört eher das da überhaupt ein Hebel dran ist. Bei Schuhgröße 47 kommt man da schon fast ran.


Muss ich morgen mal schauen. Ich hatte jetzt aber im ersten Moment nicht gesehen, wie man den abschrauben kann. Man kann ihn ja auch auf der Steckachse drehen, in dem man ihn leicht rauszieht, ähnlich dem RWS-System bei DT Swiss. Wenn ich mir eine andere besorge, dann auf jeden Fall ohne Hebel. Aber die Syntace-Achse passt ja nicht, oder kann man dort den Konus entfernen?


----------



## ride-FX (31. Dezember 2017)

Oh dann hast du einen anderen Hebel als ich an dem AluDune. Mein Hebel ist statisch fest an der Achse. Den kann ich mit einem 4er Inbus oder so abschrauben. Der Hebel steckt auf einem Vielzahn und kann dann dementsprechend auch verdreht montiert werden.


----------



## Arcbound (31. Dezember 2017)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Oh dann hast du einen anderen Hebel als ich an dem AluDune. Mein Hebel ist statisch fest an der Achse. Den kann ich mit einem 4er Inbus oder so abschrauben. Der Hebel steckt auf einem Vielzahn und kann dann dementsprechend auch verdreht montiert werden.


Ich mach morgen mal ein Bild davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (1. Januar 2018)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Man kann den Hebel zwar abschrauben, aber dann kann man die Achse denke nicht mehr bedienen, hab es jetzt aber nicht probiert.
Hebel geschlossen:

 
Hebel offen:
 
Hebel "angehoben":
 
Komplette Achse:
 

Weiß jemand, welche Achsen kompatibel sind? Die von Syntace dürfte nicht passen, da die ja einen Konus hat.


----------



## obsi1983 (15. Januar 2018)

hi leute 

ist hier jemand aus der nähe von Würzburg  und könnte mir nen tip geben wo ich ein mondraker her bekomm ,
die Händler wo auf der Homepage sind sind entweder keine mehr oder wenig Vertrauens erwägend.

mfg. obsi


----------



## ride-FX (15. Januar 2018)

obsi1983 schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> ist hier jemand aus der nähe von Würzburg  und könnte mir nen tip geben wo ich ein mondraker her bekomm ,
> die Händler wo auf der Homepage sind sind entweder keine mehr oder wenig Vertrauens erwägend.
> ...


Wenn dir Erlangen nicht zu weit ist: BatWheels.


----------



## johnseehu (15. Januar 2018)

In Schweinfurt gibt’s den CBS coffee+bike Shop


----------



## obsi1983 (15. Januar 2018)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Wenn dir Erlangen nicht zu weit ist: BatWheels.



Ist der zu empfehlen?


----------



## obsi1983 (15. Januar 2018)

johnseehu schrieb:


> In Schweinfurt gibt’s den CBS coffee+bike Shop


Kann man den empfehlen?
Auf der i-net seite hab ich nur ältere Bikes gesehen


----------



## fabi.e (15. Januar 2018)

In Regensburg: http://www.klbikes.de/


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2018)

obsi1983 schrieb:


> Ist der zu empfehlen?



Hatte neulich einen sehr netten Kontakt. Scheint gut zu sein.


----------



## johnseehu (22. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute,

bevor ich ewig alle Beiträge durchsuche... hat jemand einen guten Tipp für einen Flaschenhalter für das Dune?
Bestenfalls für Rahmengröße S geeignet, mit seitlichem Eingriff!
Schreibt doch einfach mal was ihr so verbaut habt/ welche Erfahrungen ihr gesammelt habt...

Hab letzte Saison drei Fabric Cageless Flaschen nachgekauft und etliche male auf dem Trail herumgesucht oder bin halb verdurstet.
Da soll jetzt eine bessere Lösung her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2018)

Seitlich ? Specialized Zee Cage.


----------



## Arcbound (22. Januar 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Seitlich ? Specialized Zee Cage.


Hab ich bei mir auch verbaut, allerdings in Rahmengröße L, funktioniert super.


----------



## impressive (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand zum Thema Steuersatz beim Mondrakete Dune helfen.

Wollte den Steuersatz bei dem Dune meines Bruders (2015er Dune R-Alu), allerdings passt das 
obere Cane Creek Lager dass ich noch rumliegen hatte nicht . (Durchmesser 41mm hier der Link
https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Kugellager-40er-Serie-41-mm-1-1-8)

Habe die Innenschale gemessen und kam auf ungefähr 40,4mm.

Finde dazu nichts passendes, komisches Maß.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke

Gruß Andre


----------



## johnseehu (2. Februar 2018)

Servus Andre,

der Steuersatz in meinem Dune R Carbon ist Laut Bezeichnung der: FSA Nº42 ACB Bearings integrated tapered


----------



## johnseehu (2. Februar 2018)

Mein Aufrüst Projekt für 2018 nimmt soweit Form an..
Neues Fahrwerk, Bremsanlage, Lenker, VR... Kurbel kommt noch dazu

ABER der DPX2 ist leider für das Dune Carbon nicht geeignet (siehe zweites Bild), das Lange Ventil stößt an den Rahmen... zumindest auf dem letzten cm des Federwegs, leider auch ohne Abdeckkappe... 
Habe mich schon bei Fox informiert... eine Tuning Option für das Lange Ventil gibt es nicht... nur als Eigenbau/Bastellösung was nicht in frage kommt...
jetzt geht für mich die Suche weiter. Jemand Vorschläge? X2, DHX2 ?


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Februar 2018)

Umgedreht zu montieren hast du bestimmt auch schon ausprobiert...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2018)

Sehr schönes Rad btw. !


----------



## johnseehu (2. Februar 2018)

Umdrehen ist leider keine Option. Mein Händler klärt gerade mit Fox ... laut webpage gibt es ein:
F-S and P-S Trunnion eyelet assemblies available with short tank valves for increased frame clearance.
Was auch immer das sein mag.. mal sehen.. da hat noch keiner Erfahrung oder?

@San-Andreas danke dir! bin auch super happy.. wollte es eigentlich loswerden und auf das Foxy umsteigen aber im Nachhinein bin ich wirklich froh!.. leider hilfts mir so wies ist im moment nichts...
hat aber riesig spaß gemacht die letzte Zeit passende Teile zu suchen etc. und dank dem Bikemarkt bin ich auch gleich wieder einiges losgeworden...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2018)

Das Farbkonzept finde ich auch gut mit den orangenen Highlights.


----------



## impressive (2. Februar 2018)

johnseehu schrieb:


> Servus Andre,
> 
> der Steuersatz in meinem Dune R Carbon ist Laut Bezeichnung der: FSA Nº42 ACB Bearings integrated tapered




danke, kannst du mir zufällig bestätigen dass ein 41er Lager bei dir auch  nicht passt ?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2018)

Da gehört laut der Steuersatznummer auch ein 42er Lager rein....IS 42.


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Februar 2018)

@johnseehu schau mal im passenden Forum zum Dune Carbon, da wurde sich bereits mit dem Dämpferthema ob coil oder nicht oder was sonst auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Gunnar98 (12. Februar 2018)

Falls jemand Interesse hat:
Habe ein Dune XR von 2015 in XL abzugeben! Zustand ist top, da ich noch mehrere andere Räder besitze. 
Bei Bedarf einfach melden!


----------



## dh-noob (15. Februar 2018)

Bin am Überlegen, ob das Dune Carbon etwas für mich wäre. Mit meinem Summum von 2012 bin ich echt noch sehr zufrieden! Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,70 m empfehlen? S oder M? Der Reach ist ja enorm.

Was wiegt der Rahmen zirka?

Thx!


----------



## johnseehu (16. Februar 2018)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen, ob das Dune Carbon etwas für mich wäre. Mit meinem Summum von 2012 bin ich echt noch sehr zufrieden! Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,70 m empfehlen? S oder M? Der Reach ist ja enorm.
> 
> Was wiegt der Rahmen zirka?
> 
> Thx!


Servus dh-noob,

ich bin 163cm und mit meinem S zufrieden... klar kleiner geht es eh nicht haha.. 
Bin aber sogar letztes Jahr schon ein halbes Jahr mit längerem Vorbau gefahren, mittlerweile zwar wieder zurück zum kürzeren aber durchaus fahrbar...
Kommt natürlich auch auf deinen Einsatzzweck drauf an. Klar würde ich mir manchmal bisschen mehr Verspieltheit wünschen, und etwas mehr Platz im Schritt aber das macht die *ich Bügle alles weg* Dh Performance wieder weg...

Bestenfalls natürlich Probesitzen oder testen!


----------



## dh-noob (30. März 2018)

Hi zusammen,
habe wie bei meinem Summum immer das Problem, dass sich die untere Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme lockert. Im Handbuch steht zum Thema Drehmomente:


> Anzugsmomente am Rahmen
> 
> LDie maximalen Anzugsmomente für Schrauben und Achsen der verschiedenen Rahmen nden Sie für alle Mondraker-Modelle in speziellen Tabellen. Diese Einstellungen müssen von einem Fachmann in einem autorisierten Mondraker-Vertrieb vorgenommen werden.



Hat jemand die Infos?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnseehu (31. März 2018)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> habe wie bei meinem Summum immer das Problem, dass sich die untere Schraube an der Dämpferaufnahme lockert. Im Handbuch steht zum Thema Drehmomente:
> 
> 
> ...


Hi dh-noob,
auf der Mondraker Page unter Support gibt es die Ersatzteile und das jeweilige Drehmoment dazu...siehe hier:
http://www.mondraker.com/uploads/maintances/dune-2017-20171222085016-de.pdf
Müsste Nr 17. sein *Shock Bolt* 8Nm 

hatte das Problem auch mal ... danach mit dem richtigen Drehmoment incl. Loctite angezogen seitdem passts...

Gruß


----------



## _arGh_ (31. März 2018)

ab 2017 gibts da dann auch endlich mal angaben fürs summum: zeit wurde es...


----------



## tawasbij (2. April 2018)

Hallo, ich hätte ne Frage zum 2018er Dune-Rahmen in Alu: verfügt dieser nun auch, wie das Carbon-Modell, über eine verstellbare Geometrie  (Lenkwinkel 66 -1/+1 Grad, Kettenstreben 430 +10 mm)?

Sieht laut Geotabelle auf der Mondraker Homepage so aus...

Danke euch!


----------



## bayman (5. April 2018)

tawasbij schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte ne Frage zum 2018er Dune-Rahmen in Alu: verfügt dieser nun auch, wie das Carbon-Modell, über eine verstellbare Geometrie  (Lenkwinkel 66 -1/+1 Grad, Kettenstreben 430 +10 mm)?



Hab das DuneR 18, soweit ich sehen kann weder Kettenstrebe noch Steuersatz verstellbar


----------



## tawasbij (5. April 2018)

Danke bayman! Wenn das so ist, dann ist die Geotabelle auf der Mondraker-HP falsch


----------



## bayman (5. April 2018)

Hatte auch etwas vor der Lieferung darauf gehofft, leider sind die Enden der Ausfallenden festgeschweißt, und der Steuersatz ist Standard ohne Verstellteile ...


----------



## Phi-Me (6. April 2018)

Habt ihr denn zumindest den Flipchip oben im Hinterbau?


----------



## ride-FX (6. April 2018)

Ist doch 1:1 das 2017er geblieben oder?


----------



## Lukas_rdn02 (13. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen. Kann ich in einem 15 er Alu Dune ( dem grünen ) einen Float X2 fahren oder passt der dort nicht rein?
Schonmal Vielen Dank
Ride on
Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. April 2018)

Hi.
Ich habe eine Info für alle interessierten Dune-Fahrer:

Nach einem Jahr des Fahrens musste ich nun meine Lager im Lower Link austauschen.
Sie waren ausgeschlagen und teilweise korrodiert.
Ein Lager (24mm; von insgesamt sechs) ließ sich gar nicht mehr drehen.
Die anderen fünf ließen sich drehen, aber mit rauhem, hakeligem Lauf und fühlbar mit Spiel.
Die beiden Wellen/ Bolzen sahen noch wie neu aus. Keine Abnutzung.

Nach einem Gespräch mit einem Mondraker-Händler scheint das in diesem Zeitraum relativ "normal" zu sein.
1x Lagerwechsel pro Jahr führe er wohl öfter bei den Bikes durch (mit originalen Lagern).
Er empfiehlt beim ersten Wechsel SKF-Lager oder sogar besser Enduro-Bearings zu verbauen, da diese Lager wesentlich besser halten sollen.

Ich habe meine alten Lager selber ausgetrieben und die neuen Lager (Enduro Bearings; Typ 2) eingepresst.
Es ging alles ohne Probleme. Lediglich das Ausschlagen der alten Lager ist etwas fummelig, da man an den Hülsen im Link vorbei muss.
Ein Schraubstock ist dabei Pflicht.
Für das Einpressen habe ich 12er Gewindeschrauben verwendet und entsprechende Unterlegscheiben, bzw. die alten Lager.
An die neuen Lager + Spacer habe ich aussen zähes Fett geschmiert.
Die Welle ebenfalls gefettet und mit 8nm angezogen. Die Schraube zur Fixation/ Spreizung der Welle mit 11nm.
Man darf die Hülsen im Link nicht vergessen einzusetzen, nachdem man eine Seite eingepresst hat! Hinterher gehen sie nicht rein.

Die verbauten Lager im Lower Link (beim Dune Carbon) haben folgende Maße:
4 Stk. 21mmx12mmx5mm
2 Stk. 24mmx12mmx6mm

(Beim Alu-Dune müssten es 4 Stk. von den 24ern im Lower Link sein. Bitte selber gucken, falls ein Austausch ansteht.)


Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## flametop (14. April 2018)

Edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## PlanB (14. April 2018)

Danke Kiwi. Wird sich beim Alu-Dune sicher ähnlich verhalten.


Lukas_rdn02 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Kann ich in einem 15 er Alu Dune ( dem grünen ) einen Float X2 fahren oder passt der dort nicht rein?
> Schonmal Vielen Dank
> Ride on
> Lukas


Passt nicht. Das Alu-Dune hat für die meisten potenten Luftdämpfer leider zu wenig Platz.


----------



## fabi.e (16. April 2018)

Weiß jemand, welche Maße die Steuersatz Lager oben und unten haben?
Nach knapp 4,5 Monaten (einigen Wintertouren und ein paar Tage shuttln im Vinschgau) knarzt mein Steuersatz in meinem Dune R Carbon Rahmen... hab die Lager vorgestern mal raus genommen und neu gefettet. Das hat eine eine Tour für Ruhe gesorgt... gestern hats dann schon wieder langsam angefangen mit dem knarzen.. War leicht schockiert, dass die Lager schon so stark korrosiert waren! Wie kann das sein? Billig Lager? Oder Salzwasser vom Winter? :-(

Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. April 2018)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welche Maße die Steuersatz Lager oben und unten haben?
> Nach knapp 4,5 Monaten (einigen Wintertouren und ein paar Tage shuttln im Vinschgau) knarzt mein Steuersatz in meinem Dune R Carbon Rahmen... hab die Lager vorgestern mal raus genommen und neu gefettet. Das hat eine eine Tour für Ruhe gesorgt... gestern hats dann schon wieder langsam angefangen mit dem knarzen.. War leicht schockiert, dass die Lager schon so stark korrosiert waren! Wie kann das sein? Billig Lager? Oder Salzwasser vom Winter? :-(
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Fabian


keine Ahnung warum du nicht im Carbonfred fragst und auch nicht, welchen SS du hast. Steuerrohr hat beim c unter Vorbehalt 44/56
Ansonsten meine Notizen: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19Q6mTZ5-NG86kXg7Kw53NmajOTEbyjhf9xBEXJdIwF8/mobilebasic
kann sein, dass es noch nicht freigegeben ist


----------



## gravitydoc99 (16. April 2018)

Servus, auf der Mondraker Seite steht, dass die Garantie verfällt, wenn man den Rahmen umlackiert. Weiß jemand, ob die Garantie auch erlischt, wenn man den Rahmen nur entlackt (Bsp. Abbeizen)? Kann da jemand was zu sagen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (16. April 2018)

im endeffekt dürfte das ja wohl dasselbe sein.


----------



## gravitydoc99 (16. April 2018)

6TiWon schrieb:


> im endeffekt dürfte das ja wohl dasselbe sein.


Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  mondraker begründet es damit, dass sie nicht wissen welcher Lack verwendet wird und daher keine weitere Garantie übernehmen


----------



## flametop (19. April 2018)

Hallo, hat jemand gerade zufällig den Gleitbuchsen Innendurchmesser im Kopf? 10mm?


----------



## bugxx (19. April 2018)

^^ich meine ja 10mm


----------



## fabi.e (20. April 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> keine Ahnung warum du nicht im Carbonfred fragst und auch nicht, welchen SS du hast. Steuerrohr hat beim c unter Vorbehalt 44/56
> Ansonsten meine Notizen: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19Q6mTZ5-NG86kXg7Kw53NmajOTEbyjhf9xBEXJdIwF8/mobilebasic
> kann sein, dass es noch nicht freigegeben ist



Welchen Carbonfred meinst du?
Ich hab noch den Werksseitigen Steuersatz vom Dune R 2017 drin... ist ein FSA... blöderweise entfernt Mondraker alle Spezifikationen der Bikes aus den Vorjahren von der Webseite... :-/


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. April 2018)

flametop schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand gerade zufällig den Gleitbuchsen Innendurchmesser im Kopf? 10mm?


Hi.
Gleitlager-Durchmesser (für's Dämpferauge) für Fox/ Rock Shox: 
Aussen 15mm und innen 12,7mm

zugehörige Dämpferbuchsen:
12,7mm Durchmesser

Bolzen/ Schraube beim Dune:
10mm


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. April 2018)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, welche Maße die Steuersatz Lager oben und unten haben?
> Nach knapp 4,5 Monaten (einigen Wintertouren und ein paar Tage shuttln im Vinschgau) knarzt mein Steuersatz in meinem Dune R Carbon Rahmen... hab die Lager vorgestern mal raus genommen und neu gefettet. Das hat eine eine Tour für Ruhe gesorgt... gestern hats dann schon wieder langsam angefangen mit dem knarzen.. War leicht schockiert, dass die Lager schon so stark korrosiert waren! Wie kann das sein? Billig Lager? Oder Salzwasser vom Winter? :-(
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Fabian


Hi.
Es müsste dieser Steuersatz sein:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...p38028/UD-Carbon-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-o84305444/

Die Info habe ich aus dem Dune-Carbon Thread.
Habe mir den Steuersatz auch gekauft, aber noch nicht verbaut, da mein Aktueller leise ist.
Ich kann nur empfehlen, seinen Steuersatz mit zähem Fett (und zwar viel!) zu verbauen. Dann sollte man für Monate Ruhe haben.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. April 2018)

servus!
ich fahre ein dune 2015 mit dem Fox Float X CTD den ich mit der EVOL Luftkammer nachgerüstet habe. Tune ID ist CMGP. fahre den dämpfer mit dem mittleren spacer und ca. 230 psi. ich habe den eindruck, dass ich zu tief im federweg stehe. be mehr druck wird das fahrwerk aber zu unsensibel. überlege mir jetzt den shimstack anpassen zu lassen. etwas mehr druckstufendämpfung wäre das ziel. hat einer von euch den float X für das Dune anpassen lassen? wenn ja wie sind die erfahrungen?


----------



## PlanB (27. April 2018)

Moin! Weil ich faul bin, verlinke ich mich mal selbst: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mondraker-dune-tech-tipps-und-mehr.535102/page-23#post-14456098

Kleiner Nachtrag dazu: Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit zusätzlich zum Firm-Compression-Tune doch noch mit verschiedenen Luftkammerspacern experimentiert, weil mir der Hinterbau einfach immer noch zu sehr Staubsauger war. Der Spacer macht die Kennlinie progressiver, das Rad lässt sich damit einfach aktiver fahren. Habe mich jetzt erstmal für den zweitkleinsten Spacer entschieden (ich glaube 0,4"³) und bin mit dem Luftdruck 10 psi runter. So passt es jetzt für mich. Aber ich wiege auch knapp 100 kg und mag es straff. Meine 36er z.B. fahre ich mit zwei blauen Spacern und 90 psi, damit nutze ich die vollen 180mm Federweg quasi nie.

Die Spacer gibt es leider nur im Set für gut 40 Euro (fünf Stück von 0,2"³ bis 1,02"³), aber das hat immerhin den Vorteil, dass man verschiedene Setups durchprobieren kann. Das Umshimmen hat bei Fox 60 Euro gekostet.

Hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (28. April 2018)

PlanB schrieb:


> Moin! Weil ich faul bin, verlinke ich mich mal selbst: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mondraker-dune-tech-tipps-und-mehr.535102/page-23#post-14456098
> 
> Kleiner Nachtrag dazu: Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit zusätzlich zum Firm-Compression-Tune doch noch mit verschiedenen Luftkammerspacern experimentiert, weil mir der Hinterbau einfach immer noch zu sehr Staubsauger war. Der Spacer macht die Kennlinie progressiver, das Rad lässt sich damit einfach aktiver fahren. Habe mich jetzt erstmal für den zweitkleinsten Spacer entschieden (ich glaube 0,4"³) und bin mit dem Luftdruck 10 psi runter. So passt es jetzt für mich. Aber ich wiege auch knapp 100 kg und mag es straff. Meine 36er z.B. fahre ich mit zwei blauen Spacern und 90 psi, damit nutze ich die vollen 180mm Federweg quasi nie.
> 
> ...


super, vielen dank! enorm hilfreich solche erfahrungsberichte.
das spacerkit habe ich und weil ich den grösseren spacer ausprobieren wollte habe ich gestern den dämpfer ausgebaut. siehe da nach demontage der air can sehe ich folgendes:





beim verbauen der evol air can ist offenbar des seal washer verrutscht. zum glück hatte ich noch die alte air can parat. daraus dichtung und die beiden seal washer ausgebaut.
zum vergleich:




nachdem ich die beiden seal washer und die dichtung wieder reingefummelt habe hab ich noch den grösseren spacer verbaut.
eine kleine runde hat genau das bestätigt was du schon geschrieben hast. das rad versackt nicht so im federweg, lässt sich aktiver fahren. natürlich sprichtder dämpfer jetzt auch besser an.
muss jetzt mal ein paar eindrücke in den nächsten ausfahrten sammeln um zu entscheiden ob ich die druckstufen dämpfung anpassen lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo und kurze Frage:
Hab bei meinem 2015er Dune die Gabel ausgebaut. Beim reinigen des Steuersatzes ist mir aufgefallen, dass das obere Lager Spiel hat. Was für ein Lager brauche ich? Oder muss ich den ganzen Steuersatz wechseln?


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Mai 2018)

flametop schrieb:


> Hallo und kurze Frage:
> Hab bei meinem 2015er Dune die Gabel ausgebaut. Beim reinigen des Steuersatzes ist mir aufgefallen, dass das obere Lager Spiel hat. Was für ein Lager brauche ich? Oder muss ich den ganzen Steuersatz wechseln?


Was bedeutet für dich "Spiel"? Dir ist bewusst, dass die Schrägkugellager über die Fasen zentriert und mit etwas Vorspannung der Topcap spielfrei eingestellt werden?


----------



## flametop (3. Mai 2018)

Das Lager bewegt lässt sich recht deutlich in verschiedene Richtungen bewegen.Ein Grund für den Ausbau der Gabel war u.a., dass die Gabel/Steuersatz über das Topcap trotz Spannung nicht Spielfrei eingestellt werden konnte. Was ist die Fase? Wenn ich mir den Wechsel sparen könnte, wäre das natürlich klasse.


----------



## flametop (4. Mai 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich "Spiel"? Dir ist bewusst, dass die Schrägkugellager über die Fasen zentriert und mit etwas Vorspannung der Topcap spielfrei eingestellt werden?



Das Lager hat hat ziemliches (laterales & vertikales) Spiel.

Diese hier müsste von den Abmessungen her passen, allerdings steht dort für cane creek. https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR054S-41-mm-p7866/


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. Mai 2018)

Meinst du Spiel zwischen Innen- und Außenring des Lagers? Ansonsten liegen die Lager wie gesagt nur mit den Fasen in der Schale/ Gabelkonus und der Kompressionsring zwischen Gabelschaft, Lagerfase und innere Mantelfläche des Innenrings (oberes Lager).
(https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fase)


----------



## flametop (4. Mai 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Meinst du Spiel zwischen Innen- und Außenring des Lagers? Ansonsten liegen die Lager wie gesagt nur mit den Fasen in der Schale/ Gabelkonus und der Kompressionsring zwischen Gabelschaft, Lagerfase und innere Mantelfläche des Innenrings (oberes Lager).
> (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fase)



Ja, ich meine Spiel zwischen Innen- und Aussenring des Lagers. Das kenne ich so von keinem anderen Lager. Beim unteren ist es z.B. auch nicht so.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Mai 2018)

flametop schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine Spiel zwischen Innen- und Aussenring des Lagers. Das kenne ich so von keinem anderen Lager. Beim unteren ist es z.B. auch nicht so.


Das Lager ist hinüber, da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als ein neues Lager zu kaufen. Achte auf den Fasenwinkel, damit es in die alte Lagerschale passt.


----------



## flametop (7. Mai 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Das Lager ist hinüber, da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als ein neues Lager zu kaufen. Achte auf den Fasenwinkel, damit es in die alte Lagerschale passt.



Das dachte ich mir, danke. Welches Lager passen würde weisst du nicht zufällig?

Wenn ich mir gleich einen neuen Steuersatz zulegen würde, müsste z.B. ein Acros ZS44 ZS56 passen, oder?


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Mai 2018)

Nein, ich kenne deinen Steuersatz nicht. 

Die Acros haben in die Schalen eingepresste Lager, das ist dann nervig, wenn die Lager kaputt sind, da muss man dann neue Schalen einpressen. Hope haben zB auch "Edelstahl"-Lager. ZS44/ZS56 passt zumindest beim Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (19. Mai 2018)

Das ist der obere Dämpferbolzen. Nach 660km. Hatte so ein Schadensbild schonmal jemand? Sieht mir fast danach aus, als würde sich der Dämpfer hier über die Schraube bewegen und nicht in der Buchse?


----------



## EVHD (28. Mai 2018)

So, bei mir ist die Kettenstrebe nun auch durch...


----------



## ride-FX (28. Mai 2018)

Welcher Jahrgang war denn dein Rahmen?


----------



## EVHD (28. Mai 2018)

Die letzte nicht Boost Generation (2016).


----------



## STR-Dan (28. Mai 2018)

EVHD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 734627 So, bei mir ist die Kettenstrebe nun auch durch...


Hatte ich erst vor kurzem auch, wurde anstandslos von Mondraker ersetzt (gleiche Farbe wie deines) die haben wohl noch ein paar hinterbauten auf Lager ;-)


----------



## wahata (7. Juni 2018)

Gibt es für das Dune Alu das Dämpferschutzblech irgendwo separat zu kaufen?
Die Teilenummer müsste die 099.14000 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (8. Juni 2018)

So, hab einen komplett neuen Rahmen inkl verstärktem Hinterbau erhalten (142x12). Falls jemand einen Rahmen sucht der steht zu Verkauf


----------



## ride-FX (8. Juni 2018)

Meinst du 148x12mm oder hast du gar die Carbon Versiom erhalten? Welche Größe ist der denn?


----------



## EVHD (8. Juni 2018)

Ne Alu Rahmen mit 142x12 standard. Größe XL


----------



## dh-noob (24. Juni 2018)

Bei mir steht der Wechsel von der Guide zur MT7 an. Wie habt ihr das Leitungsverlegen am Besten gemeistert beim Dune? Von unten nach oben oder anders herum? Leitungen müssen eh gekürzt werden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juni 2018)

Moin.
Ich habe von unten nach oben verlegt.
Habe die Leitung am Bremssattel montiert gelassen und nur am Hebel demontiert.
Da ist die Leitung auch "schmaler" bzw. dünner, da kein Montagebauteil angepresst ist. Jedenfalls bei Shimano.
Durch das Unterohr habe ich eine Schnur/ Draht gezogen, um die Leitung oben gleich durch zu bekommen.
Geht mit Fummelei aber auch ohne.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## dh-noob (24. Juni 2018)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 731475 Anhang anzeigen 731476
> Das ist der obere Dämpferbolzen. Nach 660km. Hatte so ein Schadensbild schonmal jemand? Sieht mir fast danach aus, als würde sich der Dämpfer hier über die Schraube bewegen und nicht in der Buchse?


Leider ist das ein Mondraker-typisches Problem. Habe das bereits an meinem DH Bike aus 2012 und am Dune jetzt auch wieder. Vor allem die untere Schraube löst sich recht leicht und die Klemmung vom Dämpfer funktioniert nicht gut. 

Die Lösung für mich war immer wieder die Schraube zu überprüfen, mal mit Loctite zu kleben, aber es löst sich immer wieder. Es sind glaube ich 8 NM von Mondraker vorgegeben...


----------



## Arcbound (24. Juni 2018)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Leider ist das ein Mondraker-typisches Problem. Habe das bereits an meinem DH Bike aus 2012 und am Dune jetzt auch wieder. Vor allem die untere Schraube löst sich recht leicht und die Klemmung vom Dämpfer funktioniert nicht gut.
> 
> Die Lösung für mich war immer wieder die Schraube zu überprüfen, mal mit Loctite zu kleben, aber es löst sich immer wieder. Es sind glaube ich 8 NM von Mondraker vorgegeben...


Danke für den Hinweis. Vorgesehen sind 12 NM. Naja, hab jetzt einen Satz neue Schrauben plus Buchsen bekommen, da kann man das erstmal verschmerzen


----------



## dh-noob (6. Juli 2018)

Eine kurze vielleicht naive Frage. Bei mir lockert sich immer die Schraube unten an der Dämpferaufnahme. Das Dune Carbon hat ja unten am Dämpferauge 16,2mm. Es sind ja lediglich 2 Spacer aus Kunstoff aufgesteckt. Kann es sein, dass es hier nicht richtig passt. Gemessen hat das Paket von Bushing und Spacer eher 15,7mm. Dadurch kann es eher schwer zu einer gescheiten Klemmung geben....
Welches Setup habt ihr hier?


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Juli 2018)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Eine kurze vielleicht naive Frage. Bei mir lockert sich immer die Schraube unten an der Dämpferaufnahme. Das Dune Carbon hat ja unten am Dämpferauge 16,2mm. Es sind ja lediglich 2 Spacer aus Kunstoff aufgesteckt. Kann es sein, dass es hier nicht richtig passt. Gemessen hat das Paket von Bushing und Spacer eher 15,7mm. Dadurch kann es eher schwer zu einer gescheiten Klemmung geben....
> Welches Setup habt ihr hier?


Da stimmt irgendwas nicht. Welcher Dämpfer mit welchen Buchsen und mit welchen Achsen?
Bei mir löst sich da nichts.


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Juli 2018)

Hi. 
Bei mir löst sich auch nichts. 
Habe eine Breite von exakt 16mm an der unteren Buchse. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (6. Juli 2018)

Fahre die Standard-Buchsen die im Fox Float X2 drin waren. Mir scheint die untere Buchse eine andere (Qualität) wie die obere zu haben.















Mit 8NM (wie vorgegeben beim Carbon Rahmen) hält die Klemmung definitiv nicht und es gibt Spiel (siehe Abrieb am Bolzen). Mit 10NM und etwas Schraubensicherung hielt es mal einige Wochen. 
Hatte das selbe Problem auch bei meinem Summum (2012). Hier das Foto vom Bolzen dazu:





PS: Die Breite der Buchsen sollte doch passen. Mein alter abgenutzter Messchieber war wohl das Thema. Habe den digitalen vom Nachbarn organisiert.


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Juli 2018)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mondraker.com/uploads/files/spare-parts-english-5a2fb57684e47.pdf
Das wird mittlerweile mit 12Nm angezogen. Mach auch mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf, dann sollte Ruhe sein.

Beim Summum Carbon auch mit 10-12Nm: http://www.mondraker.com/uploads/files/spare-parts-english-5a2fb70a17692.pdf


----------



## dh-noob (6. Juli 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.mondraker.com/uploads/files/spare-parts-english-5a2fb57684e47.pdf
> Das wird mittlerweile mit 12Nm angezogen. Mach auch mittelfeste Schraubensicherung drauf, dann sollte Ruhe sein.
> 
> Beim Summum Carbon auch mit 10-12Nm: http://www.mondraker.com/uploads/files/spare-parts-english-5a2fb70a17692.pdf


Danke! Das Update von 2017 auf 2018 um +4NM habe ich nicht mitbekommen 

Auf der Webseite von Mondraker sind die Buchsen mit "22.2x10mm upper / 16.2x10mm lower" angegeben. Überlege, wie beim Summum, auf Huber Buchsen zu wechseln. Oder gibt es gute Alternativen?


----------



## Arcbound (14. Juli 2018)

Genauso sah ja bei mir die obere Buchse bzw. Schraube aus. Hab ja auf Garantie Ersatz bekommen, der allerdings noch nicht eingebaut ist. Seit dem ich die Schraube einmal draußen und wieder drin hatte, hat sie sich auch nicht gelockert, vielleicht war es auch einfach ein Fehler bei der Erstmontage


----------



## dh-noob (21. Juli 2018)

So, jetzt gibt es ein Update zum lockeren Bolzen.
Meine alte Buchse hatte 16 mm und der Bolzen konnte nie die Klemmung sicherstellen.
Habe jetzt von offsetbushings neue Buchsen bekommen. Waren 16,3 mm und musste auf 16,2 mm angepasst werden. Die Klemmung mit dem Bolzen scheint nach den ersten 20 Km zu halten. Ich denke und hoffe es wird so bleiben!


----------



## PlanB (8. August 2018)

Nach der Megavalanche war jetzt dringend eine Generalüberholung an meinem 2017er Alu-Dune fällig, und ich musste feststellen: im unteren Umlenkhebel ware alle vier Lager komplett festgegammelt! Schätze da sollte man öfter mal ein Auge drauf werfen. Die vier Lager der oberen Umlenkwippe liefen noch, wenn auch sehr rauh.

Immerhin ist das Dune sehr wartungsfreundlich. Alle Lagersitze befinden sich in den Umlenkhebeln (und somit nicht im Rahmen) und bieten durchweg gut zugängliche plane Flächen zum Aus- und Einpressen. Da hat mal wirklich jemand mitgedacht. Mit Gewindestange und Nusskasten war die Geschichte in einer halben Stunde gegessen - komplett ohne Spezialwerkzeug.

Die Lager des unteren Umlenkhebels muss man von der anderen Seite durch die Hülse z.B. mit einem Austreiber rausschlagen. Beim Einpressen der neuen Lager mit Gewindestange und Unterlegscheibe die Hülsen nicht vergessen (ist mir natürlich beinahe passiert...).

Die Lager des oberen Umlenkhebels können mit Gewindestange und passender Nuss einfach aus- und wieder eingezogen werden.

ich habe die Dichtungen der Lager nochmal vorsichtig mit einem Messer abgehoben und noch eine Extraportion Fett reingeschmiert. Mal sehen wie lange das nun hält.

Lagergrößen Alu-Dune 2017 (alles MAX-Lager, also volle Bestückung, ohne Käfig):

Unterer Umlenkhebel:
4x 6901V-2RS (12x24x6)

Oberer Umlenkhebel:
2x 6000-2RS (10x26x8)
2x 6900-2RS (10x22x6)


----------



## PlanB (10. August 2018)

Für welche Scheibengröße ist das 2017er Alu-Dune freigegeben, weiß das jemand? Find keine Infos dazu.


----------



## dh-noob (13. September 2018)

Mein Fox Float X2 hat gerade einen Defekt und ich suche dringend für nächste Woche einen Ersatz.
Wer fährt den einen Fox Float X oder einen Monarch? Bitte um ein paar Eindrücke.

Danke


----------



## TheGreenMonster (13. September 2018)

Ich fahre den (2016) standard verbauten Monarch+ RC3 Debon Air HV.
Insgesamt kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Allerdings fahre ich ihn mit drei Bottomless rings (Volumespacer), damit er progressiver wird, da er von Werk ab ganz schön schnell durchrauscht und sehr linear ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (13. September 2018)

Selbes Problem beim Float X (2017er Alu Framekit). War im Werkssetup komplett unterdämpft. Mit Firm Compression Tune und dem mittleren Spacer gings dann (100 kg fahrfertig). Steht auch alles etwas ausführlicher hier im Thread.

Zugstufe ist halt echt kacke zu erreichen bei dem Ding.


----------



## dh-noob (13. September 2018)

Bin jetzt auf die Schnelle an einen Float X gekommen. Ich hoffe er taugt mir direkt. Im Banshee Prime war er schon super.


----------



## rebirth (22. September 2018)

Servus, kann mir jemand verraten welche Abmessungen der Steuersatz im 2015er Dune RR ALU hat?
Konnte leider über die Suche und auch per Google nichts eindeutiges finden.
DANKE EUCH!

*EDIT*

Kann zs44/zs56 von der CC-HP stimmen?


----------



## flametop (24. September 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> Servus, kann mir jemand verraten welche Abmessungen der Steuersatz im 2015er Dune RR ALU hat?
> Konnte leider über die Suche und auch per Google nichts eindeutiges finden.
> DANKE EUCH!
> 
> ...



Müsste passen.


----------



## fabi.e (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Dune Gemeinde...

Ich habe jetzt seit Juni einen FOX DHX2 2018er Dämpfer in meinem Dune Carbon von 2017.
Bringe fahrfertig ca. 85 kg auf die Waage.

Ich habe eine 475er SLS FOX Feder. SAG bei ca. 28%. Die spricht natürlich super an und bietet viel Komfort und Traktion im ruppigen, technischem Gelände. 
Allerdings rauscht diese mir bei Sprüngen und vor allem Drops fast immer durch, sodass ich einen Kick in der Landung bekomme. 
Hab aus diesem Grund noch eine 500er SLS Feder, welche ich mir für Bikeparks einbaue. Die 500er Feder ist dann aber im ruppigen Geläde wiederum viel zu straff und das heck hoppelt nur so durch die Gegend.. viel weniger Traktion. 

Gibts eine Lösung den DHX2 mit der 475er Feder irgendwie progressiver zu bekommen, sodass er nach hinten mehr reserven bietet? Der Hinterbau vom Dune ist ja nun ziemlich Linear. Gibts da werksseitig einen anderen Tune für den DHX2? 

Bin generell auch mit dem Popp vom DHX2 nicht so zufrieden. Ist natürlich mit der härteren Feder etwas besser als mit der weicheren... 

Überlege nun den DHX2 gegen einen Float X2 zu tauschen...  

Beste Grüße
Fabian


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Oktober 2018)

@fabi.e das klingt nach arg wenig Dämpfung, teste da doch mal weiter. Ich fahre den X2 mit 155psi (manchmal auch härter) und den CCDBC mit 500er Feder und wiege auch so viel wie du fahrfertig (ohne Rad), finde das aber immer noch "weich" ;-)
Beim X2 habe ich die Luftkammer zu gespacert und den AGB mit 150psi eingestellt, das passt mir.
Popp bekommst du aber auch mit wenig R und mehr C. Fahr halt mal komplett offen und dreh dann mal rein.
Was die Theorie angeht, schau bei Vorsprung Suspension, die machen tolle Videos. Zuletzt eine Messung um zu zeigen, dass R auch C beeinflusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2018)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hallo Dune Gemeinde...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt seit Juni einen FOX DHX2 2018er Dämpfer in meinem Dune Carbon von 2017.
> Bringe fahrfertig ca. 85 kg auf die Waage.
> ...


Hi.
Du kannst den Druck im Piggy erhöhen. Habe ich bei mir auch höher als im Auslieferungszustand.
"Normal" sind 150psi. Man darf aber laut Fox auf bis zu 300psi hoch gehen. Ist auch auf dem Piggy aufgedruckt. Damit kannst du noch 'was an Progression rausholen.
Wie viele Klicks Highspeed-Druckstufe hast eingestellt?
Ich habe bei mir um die 17 Klicks rein gedreht.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Oktober 2018)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Du kannst den Druck im Piggy erhöhen. Habe ich bei mir auch höher als im Auslieferungszustand.
> "Normal" sind 150psi. Man darf aber laut Fox auf bis zu 300psi hoch gehen. Ist auch auf dem Piggy aufgedruckt. Damit kannst du noch 'was an Progression rausholen.
> Wie viele Klicks Highspeed-Druckstufe hast eingestellt?
> ...


Bei meinem X2 (2016) sind 125psi im AGB Werksdruck.


----------



## fabi.e (11. Oktober 2018)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Du kannst den Druck im Piggy erhöhen. Habe ich bei mir auch höher als im Auslieferungszustand.
> "Normal" sind 150psi. Man darf aber laut Fox auf bis zu 300psi hoch gehen. Ist auch auf dem Piggy aufgedruckt. Damit kannst du noch 'was an Progression rausholen.
> Wie viele Klicks Highspeed-Druckstufe hast eingestellt?
> ...


Hi kiwi! 

Danke für den Tipp! Das war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass ich den Piggy Back noch verändern kann. Direkt mal ausprobieren!
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, hab ich keine Ahnung auf wie viel Klicks ich meine HS Compression habe :-D 
Ich würde aber schätzen weniger! 

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit der Erhöhung des Drucks im Piggy? Merkt man das deutlich? 
Hast du nen Tipp, wie ich mehr Popp raus holen kann? Ich bin leider mit der Einstellung von Low und Highspeed etwas überfordert und habe noch nicht so wirklich raus, wie sich die Einstellungen auswirken... schraube dann eigentlich wenn ich etwas ändere immer beides gleichzeitig hoch/runter...


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen, @fabi.e,
wenn du gar nicht weißt, wie du deinen DHX eingestellt hast und dich mit den Auswirkungen auch gar nicht so auskennst, wunderst es mich nicht, dass er dir durchschlägt.
Ein Stahlfederdämpfer ist aber nunmal auch linearer als ein Luftdämpfer.
Ich würde mich nochmal mit den einzelnen Effekten auseinandersetzen.
Gerade die HSC hilft dir bei gröberen Einschlägen.
Die Erhöhung des Drucks merkt man deutlich ab ca. der Mitte bis letztes Drittel des Federwegs.
Etwas mehr Popp kannst du über eine gute Einstellung der Zugstufen hinbekommen und evtl. etwas LSC.
Also, ich verändere und experimentiere auch noch nach über 'nem Jahr mit verschiedenen Einstellungen. Aber nur noch um 1-3 Klicks und je nach Strecke.
Wenn man eine Einstellung verändert hat, kann es sein, dass man eine andere Einstellung auch noch anpassen muss.
Da ist es gut, wenn du das an einem Trail machst, den du sehr gut kennst und schnell fahren kannst.
Am besten erst immer nur eine Einstellung verändern und ausprobieren.
Ich würde mit den Zugstufen anfangen; dann die Druckstufen; danach den Piggy (den würde ich aber mal im Vorfeld kontrollieren, ob er seine 150psi hat).

Viel Spaß beim Lernen und Testen,
Kiwi.


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. Oktober 2018)

Moin Leute,

ich habe ein Knarzproblem welches mich bereits seit Wochen verfolgt.
Im anghaengten PDF Item 9, "PIVOT AXLE M12X70.5mm", die Hintere von beiden, welche durch den Hinterbau geht, ist wohl Schuld. Sobald ich im Wiegetritt bergauf ackere treibt mich die Geraeuschkulisse in den Wahn.
Diese kleinere Schraube, welche darin steckt (Item 30), hatte ich Heute mal draussen und mit soviel Fett wie geht wieder eingeschraubt (mit 12NM, passt das?). Damit war es gerade schon wesentlich besser.

Aber bekommt man diesen Bolzen (Item 9) auch irgendwie raus um ihn zu fetten? Wie? Oder hat jemand noch einen besseren Tip?
Danke!


----------



## bayman (23. Oktober 2018)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Aber bekommt man diesen Bolzen (Item 9) auch irgendwie raus um ihn zu fetten? Wie? Oder hat jemand noch einen besseren Tip?
> Danke!



Beim Alumodell lässt sich Bolzen Nr. 9 mit dem um eins größeren Inbus rausschrauben, evtl. hilft dir das weiter. Gleiches Knarzproblem hier, will demnächst mal mit einem anderen Fett experimentieren. Grüße!


----------



## beutelfuchs (23. Oktober 2018)

bayman schrieb:


> Beim Alumodell lässt sich Bolzen Nr. 9 mit dem um eins größeren Inbus rausschrauben, evtl. hilft dir das weiter.


Danke, ich werde mal vorsichtig probieren.
Erinnerst du dich zufaellig, ob das Teil ein normales Rechtsgewinde hat?


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Oktober 2018)

Hi. 
Die schwarzen Bolzen haben normales Gewinde und werden mit 6-8Nm angezogen. 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Adam1987 (25. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen, 

ich will mir evtl. ein Alu Dune von 2017 in M zulegen und hab zwei Fragen:

1. Passt ein DVO Topaz in den Hinterbau?

2. Welche max. Einstecktiefe hat das Sattelrohr ? 

Gruß 
Adam


----------



## Adam1987 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bzw. ob jemand eine 170er Reverb im M Rahmen fährt und wie weit er sie versenken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bayman (27. Oktober 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Bzw. ob jemand eine 170er Reverb im M Rahmen fährt und wie weit er sie versenken kann.



Ich hatte eine 170er Reverb für meinen L-Rahmen zur Auswahl da, die ich nach kurzem Dranhalten an den Rahmen wieder zurückgeschickt habe. Bei meiner gewünschten Einstecktiefe wäre die Kabelverbindung am unteren Ende der Reverb direkt über dem Dämpfer gewesen, war mir zu knapp. Leider kann ich dir keine Maße liefern. Ich hab einen Coil-Dämpfer drin, daher muss das Kabel am Ende des Sitzrohres direkt schon am Rand geführt werden.


----------



## Adam1987 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal ein Foto von der ersten Ausfahrt. Dämpfer und Lenker kommt noch anders. Ausserdem muss ich noch das blau am Steuerrohr abkleben. Hier übrigens eine 170mm Reveb mit kurzem non-connectamajig anschluss an der Stütze.


----------



## Arcbound (28. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab heute eine 160er Revive am Alu-Dune (L) verbaut. Ging auch recht problemlos. Das einzige Problem, was ich auch schon mit der On-Off vorher hatte: Der Hebel will nicht so gern in seine Ausgangsposition zurück. Ich würde fast vermuten, dass die Leitungsführung am Dune da zu zu engen Radien führt


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schickes Dune!
Kurz Werbung in eigener Sache, da es auch um etwas von Mondraker geht:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1166345-mondraker-longsleeve-shirt-grosse-m-neu

Ein schickes Longsleeve passend zu eurem Bike. 

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## Arcbound (28. Oktober 2018)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Dune!
> Kurz Werbung in eigener Sache, da es auch um etwas von Mondraker geht:
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1166345-mondraker-longsleeve-shirt-grosse-m-neu
> ...


Schade, falsche Größe. Wo gibts die Shirts denn sonst?


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Oktober 2018)

Bei Bike24.


----------



## gravitydoc99 (29. Oktober 2018)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von der ersten Ausfahrt. Dämpfer und Lenker kommt noch anders. Ausserdem muss ich noch das blau am Steuerrohr abkleben. Hier übrigens eine 170mm Reveb mit kurzem non-connectamajig anschluss an der Stütze.


Hammer mit der DVO! Finde das blaue Mondraker Logo am Steuerrohr gerade geil in Kombi mit dem grün, aber das ist ja geschmackssache  echt schick


----------



## Adam1987 (1. November 2018)

Ich hab mal den Anschluss der Reverb auf minimalen Bauraum "optimiert"





Die Tülle ist auf die länge des Pins gekürzt welche in die Leitung geschraubt wird, diese dient eigentlich nur als Abknickschutz. Da ja keine größeren Kräft auf die Leitung an der Stelle wirken sollte es so funktionieren.


----------



## Bowralph (3. November 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde ,
Ich fahr ein Dune RR von 2013 und die Lager sind hinüber, hab mal Tante Google gefragt aber keine Adresse oder Maße finde können wo ich die kriegen könnte .
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar .
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (3. November 2018)

Bowralph schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde ,
> Ich fahr ein Dune RR von 2013 und die Lager sind hinüber, hab mal Tante Google gefragt aber keine Adresse oder Maße finde können wo ich die kriegen könnte .
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar .
> Gruß Ralf



Hi Ralf,
hier zb
https://www.pure-bike.co.uk/zero-bearing-kit-n-1-crafty-dune-alloy-foxy-alloy-tracker

Hier kannst du auch alle anderen Kits fuer das 2013 sehen:
https://www.pure-bike.co.uk/telechargement/?doc=102627

Meine sind auch bald dran. Wie bekommst du die denn raus und wieder rein?


----------



## Bowralph (3. November 2018)

THX ,
sehr hilfreich ist vor allem der zweite Link ,da stehen  die Lagergrößen


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2018)

Hi. 
Wenn du die Maße der Lager weißt, kannst du dir gleich welche von Enduro-Bearings bestellen. 
Die sollten länger als die Originalen halten.  
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## paulipan (6. November 2018)

Hallo,
überlege mir ein Mondraker Foxy XR 27,5 oder ein Dune R anzuschaffen....
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Dinger sind ja mal richtig schwer! Wo lässt sich Eurer Meinung nach am ehesten Gewicht sparen?
Weiß jemand, was die Rahme so ungefähr solo wiegen?


----------



## PlanB (6. November 2018)

Mein Alu XL-Rahmenkit wog ca. 3800g mit Dämpfer. Das ist ok. Son Transition bspw. ist locker ein halbes kg schwerer.

Bei den günstigeren Ausstattungsvarianten wird halt an den Komponenten gespart. Versteckte Schwergewichte sind häufig der Laufradsatz oder die Antriebsgruppe, vor allem Kurbel und Kassette. Je nach Einsatzzweck kann man auch bei den Reifen einiges holen, das ist aber natürlich immer ein Kompromiss. Werden Kompletträder heutzutage eigentlich immer noch mit Schlauch ausgeliefert? Dann wäre natürlich Umrüstung auf Tubeless die erste Amtshandlung. Spart direkt mal locker 300g.


----------



## Adam1987 (11. November 2018)

Mona hat noch paar updates bekommen:

- Formula 35
- Monarch Plus mit MST tuning und Huber buchsen
- OnOff Stoic 30mm vorbau
- Funn Black Ace Carbon Lenker
- Alles blaue und die Sitzstreben mit mattschwarzer folie abgeklebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (30. November 2018)

Moinsen,

hat mal jemand versucht oder irgendwo im Netz gesehen ob ein Stahlfederdämpfer oder ein Fox X2 ins Alu Dune passt ?

Gruß


----------



## EVHD (30. November 2018)

Passt gerade so, musst nur auf eine extern angesteuerte Sattelstütze zurückgreifen und die Feder muss man bisschen ausrichten so das die nicht an dem Rahmen kommt.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. Januar 2019)

@dh-noob 
Ich bin 1,76m und M passt mir echt super, nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang.
Mit deinen 1,70m bist du echt zwischendrin, ich würde an deiner Stelle beide Größen einmal probefahren.


----------



## dh-noob (8. Januar 2019)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> @dh-noob
> Ich bin 1,76m und M passt mir echt super, nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang.
> Mit deinen 1,70m bist du echt zwischendrin, ich würde an deiner Stelle beide Größen einmal probefahren.


Danke für den Tipp. Fahre seit fast einem Jahr das Dune in Größe M. Bin echt begeistert und M passt mir sehr gut.
Bergab perfekt, länge Tretstücke im Sitzen gehen durch den recht weit nach vorne positionierten Sattel erträglich.


----------



## dh-noob (22. Januar 2019)

Jo zusammen, nachdem ich mit meinem Float X2 nicht so 100% klar komme und mir der Float X gut gefallen hat will ich mit den DPX2 gönnen. Passt der in mein 2017 Carbon Rahmen? Gibt es Erfahrungen?
Thx


----------



## TheGreenMonster (22. Januar 2019)

Warum sollte er denn nicht passen? Der ist doch nicht größer/breiter als ein Monarch+ oder ein Coil, der im XR verbaut ist. Natürlich brauchst du die richtige Einbaugröße (216x63)


----------



## dh-noob (23. Januar 2019)

TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Warum sollte er denn nicht passen? Der ist doch nicht größer/breiter als ein Monarch+ oder ein Coil, der im XR verbaut ist. Natürlich brauchst du die richtige Einbaugröße (216x63)


Danke für den fantastischen Hinweis. Der Dämpfer passt nicht in das Dune. Ventil kollidiert beim Einfedern mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Januar 2019)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Danke für den fantastischen Hinweis. Der Dämpfer passt nicht in das Dune. Ventil kollidiert beim Einfedern mit dem Rahmen.



Fehlt da denn viel ?
Bei meinem Alu Dune in Kombination mit einem Marzocchi 053 würde der Ausgleichsbehälter links an den Rahmen kommen. Ich habe ihn auf dem Dämpferbolzen mit verschiedenen Spacern nach rechts versetzt so das es passt. Vielleicht würde bei dir ähnliches funktionieren.

Sieht so aus: man beachte die dämperbuchse


----------



## imkreisdreher (23. Januar 2019)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Danke für den fantastischen Hinweis. Der Dämpfer passt nicht in das Dune. Ventil kollidiert beim Einfedern mit dem Rahmen.


oh, wie viel steht der Hebel zu weit raus?


----------



## TheGreenMonster (23. Januar 2019)

Ja, das Ventil hatte ich leider nicht im Blick, zumal die meine Hubbewegung ja von unten kommt. Das 17 Dune R hatte ja ab Werk einen Float X2. Schonmal ohne Ventilkappe probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (23. Januar 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> oh, wie viel steht der Hebel zu weit raus?





TheGreenMonster schrieb:


> Ja, das Ventil hatte ich leider nicht im Blick, zumal die meine Hubbewegung ja von unten kommt. Das 17 Dune R hatte ja ab Werk einen Float X2. Schonmal ohne Ventilkappe probiert?


Es ist das Ventil, bereits schon ohne Kappe stößt es an, bei ca. 8-10mm Rest-Hub. Echt schade, dass der DPX2 nicht passt. Einen Float X und den X2 habe ich und die passen gut rein. Habe bei Fox angefragt, ob es da evtl. Lösungen gibt.


----------



## Adam1987 (23. Januar 2019)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Es ist das Ventil, bereits schon ohne Kappe stößt es an, bei ca. 8-10mm Rest-Hub. Echt schade, dass der DPX2 nicht passt. Einen Float X und den X2 habe ich und die passen gut rein. Habe bei Fox angefragt, ob es da evtl. Lösungen gibt.



Kommt meine Lösung nicht in Frage?


----------



## Phi-Me (24. Januar 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Kommt meine Lösung nicht in Frage?


Das klappt auch voll eingefedert mit dem Hebel auf der anderen Seite?

Ich hab mir ne Feile genommen und im Bereich des Behälters ein wenig abgetragen. Da ist deine Version intelligenter.


----------



## Adam1987 (24. Januar 2019)

Phimi schrieb:


> Das klappt auch voll eingefedert mit dem Hebel auf der anderen Seite?
> 
> Ich hab mir ne Feile genommen und im Bereich des Behälters ein wenig abgetragen. Da ist deine Version intelligenter.



Jup, der Hebel sitz höher. Das Piggy "taucht" nur paar mm in den Rahmen ein.
Einfach ne kleine Ecke ausfeilen geht natürlich auch, ist ja nicht viel.


----------



## Bairtime (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo Raketengemeinde , Frage in die Runde : Welche Maximale Reifenbreite passt hinten in ein ein 2017 Dune R auf die Dt swiss spline Felge drauf ? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt ? Greetings aus Wien


----------



## bayman (30. Januar 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hat mal jemand versucht oder irgendwo im Netz gesehen ob ein Stahlfederdämpfer oder ein Fox X2 ins Alu Dune passt ?
> 
> Gruß


Schon etwas länger her, vielleicht interessiert es trotzdem jemand: der CC Inline passt ganz gut in ein 2018er Dune Alu, auch bei interner Zugverlegung der Variostütze. Alles etwas eng, aber geht. Schicke die nächsten Tage mal Fotos wenn ich dazu komme.


----------



## bikemeister.de (4. Februar 2019)

Falls das Thema Stahlfederdämpfer noch aktuell ist, wir haben an den 17er testbikes den Öhlins TTX verbaut, der passte und funktionierte echt gut


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Februar 2019)

bikemeister.de schrieb:


> Falls das Thema Stahlfederdämpfer noch aktuell ist, wir haben an den 17er testbikes den Öhlins TTX verbaut, der passte und funktionierte echt gut


Hi.
Danke für die Info.
Habt ihr einen Kurzvergleich mit markanten Unterschieden zu einem DHX2?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## bikemeister.de (8. Februar 2019)

Hi Kiwi!
zum DHX2 leider nicht. Das Rad war ja von Haus aus mit dem Float X2 ausgerüstet. Fox hat uns keinen Dämpfer zur Verfügung gestellt, daher haben wir damit keinen Vergleich machen können.

Im Vergleich zum Float X2 ist der TTX natürlich um Welten überlegen, aber das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Die durchgeführten Probefahrten wurden durchweg Positiv bewertet und wir konnten das ein oder andere Rad umgerüstet verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gravitydoc99 (8. Februar 2019)

Servus, hat schonmal jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz im Dune verbaut? bei den Carbon Dune's gibts ja die Steuersatzschalen beim Geometrie-Kit. 
Falls ja, wäre es ganz cool, wenn ich mal paar Meinungen dazu bekommen könnte hinsichtlich dem veränderten Fahrverhalten.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## PlanB (9. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte einen -2° Works Components im 2017er Alu-Dune. Um es kurz zu machen: es ist ein Kompromiss. 

Ich fands mit meiner Länge auf jeden Fall angenehmer zu fahren, da man richtig draufhalten konnte ohne Angst zu haben über den Lenker zu gehen. Hatte den originalen Lenkwinkel aber nur mal auf ner Probefahrt erlebt - da fand ich ihn extrem steil.

Nicht so toll: Der Hinterbau ist sehr kurz beim Dune, und dann kommt der Winkelsteuersatz und macht die Front noch länger - das fährt sich etwas unausgewogen. Bei meiner Länge war das kein Problem, ich häng da eh mit vollem Oberkörpergewicht vorne drauf, aber ein kürzerer Fahrer wird mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad brauchen oder mit Untersteuern kämpfen.

Größtes Manko: der Works Components ist nicht gedichtet und somit super anfällig für Knarzgeräusche. Wer nicht nur Schönwetterfahrer ist und das Rad ab und zu auch mal abduscht, kann alle zwei Wochen den Steuersatz sauber machen.

Ende vom Lied: Ich habe mir ein anderes Rad mit passendem Lenkwinkel, langen Kettenstreben und einem sauber abgedichteten Cane Creek Forty Standard-Steuersatz gekauft. Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe.


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Februar 2019)

PlanB schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist sehr kurz beim Dune, und dann kommt der Winkelsteuersatz und macht die Front noch länger - das fährt sich etwas unausgewogen.


kann ich bestätigen, beim Carbon kann man immerhin 10mm verlängern, das ist besser!


----------



## gravitydoc99 (9. Februar 2019)

Sehr gut vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## gravitydoc99 (11. Februar 2019)

Servus, mein Dune in XL steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Arcbound (11. März 2019)

Mal eine Frage zu dem Steuersatz im 2018er Alu-Dune: Laut Mondraker sind ja oben 41x30,2x7x45°x45° und unten 51,9x40x8x45°x45° Lager verbaut. Das untere Lager finde ich in diversen Shops als Ersatzteil, z.B. von Ritchey, aber für das obere stimmt meist der Innendurchmesser nicht ganz  Da finde ich Lager mit 30,15 mm oder Lager mit 30 mm Innendurchmesser. Kennt da jemand eine Bezugsquelle für genau das Lager oder messen die Hersteller einfach alle "krumm"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemeister.de (12. März 2019)

Wir sind ja Mondraker Händler und ich habe mir gerade einen originalen OnOff aus dem Lager geholt Das obere Lager ist ein 41x30,15. 
Ich vermute ganz pragmatisch, daß die in der entsprechenden Tabelle für die Homepage nur eine Nachkommastelle eingeplant haben und das dadurch irgendeine Software das aufgerundet hat.


----------



## fabi.e (12. März 2019)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Es ist das Ventil, bereits schon ohne Kappe stößt es an, bei ca. 8-10mm Rest-Hub. Echt schade, dass der DPX2 nicht passt. Einen Float X und den X2 habe ich und die passen gut rein. Habe bei Fox angefragt, ob es da evtl. Lösungen gibt.



Hi! 
Hast du von FOX eine Antwort zu einer möglichen Lösung des DPX2 im Dune Carbon bekommen? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Arcbound (12. März 2019)

bikemeister.de schrieb:


> Wir sind ja Mondraker Händler und ich habe mir gerade einen originalen OnOff aus dem Lager geholt Das obere Lager ist ein 41x30,15.
> Ich vermute ganz pragmatisch, daß die in der entsprechenden Tabelle für die Homepage nur eine Nachkommastelle eingeplant haben und das dadurch irgendeine Software das aufgerundet hat.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## dh-noob (12. März 2019)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hast du von FOX eine Antwort zu einer möglichen Lösung des DPX2 im Dune Carbon bekommen?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ja die gab es:

"Ein kleineres Ventil gibt es nicht.
Nach Absprache mit dem Werkstattleiter ist der Dämpfer nicht für diesen Rahmen geeignet deswegen stößt das Ventil am Rahmen an."​


----------



## michel77 (13. März 2019)

Interessante Kausalität.


----------



## Orlo (9. April 2019)

Hallo Leute,

an meinem Dune Carbon 2018 ist mir aufgefallen, dass zwar der Dämpfer gut durch den Carbon-Fender zwischen den senkrechten Hinterbaustreben geschützt wird, dass aber der untere Umlenkhebel mit den dortigen Lagern dem Dreckbeschuss durch das Hinterrad ausgeliefert ist. Das kann auf Dauer nicht günstig sein.

Deshalb habe ich mir kurzerhand eine MarshGuard-artige Erweiterung des Carbon-Fenders (Item No. 22 auf der Ersatzteilliste) gebaut - den *Lower Link Fender *, den ich euch hier kurz zeigen will:



 

 

 





 

 



Ich habe die Kontur experimentell mit einer Papierschablone ermittelt und aus einer 1 mm starken Polypropylen-Platte (aus der Rückwand einer leeren 500 ml Schwalbe DocBlue-Flasche) ausgeschnitten. Man könnte auch eine transparente PP-Platte verwenden, dann bliebe der QR-Code des Hinterbaus sichtbar. 

Die Abmessungen sind: 105 mm Höhe, 75 mm Breite, 25 mm Lochabstand. Ihr könnt versuchen, das Foto passend zu skalieren und als Schablone zu benutzen; ist allerdings nicht 100% perfekt - war schon spät... 

Die Löcher für die Kabelbinder mit einer Lochzange hineinstanzen, die seitlichen "Ohren" etwas abwinkeln und mit neuen Kabelbindern zwischen Original Carbon-Fender und Hinterbau befestigen. Das war's schon.

Das sollte die Lebensdauer der Lager deutlich erhöhen, hoffe ich zumindest.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## flametop (9. April 2019)

Sieht gut aus! 
Hatte bisher ehrlich gesagt keine wirklichen Probleme mit den Lagern. Normaler Verschleiss.
Allerdings fahre ich im Winter nicht, da es hier Schnee hat. Aber im Frühjahr und Herbst gibts regelmässig Fango Packungen.


----------



## Jefe (26. April 2019)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Dune in Alu, habe letztes Jahr mal in einem "Fachgespräch" im Shuttlebus gehört das ab Modelljahr 2016 der Hinterbau deutlich steifer sei als in den Jahren davor und wenn schon gebraucht, man besser eins ab diesem Jahrgang nimmt. Kann jemand diese Aussage verifizieren? Dann noch die Frage warum man gebraucht deutlich und auffällig mehr Dune Carbon findet als Alu, droht da nach 2 Jahren Ungemach? Danke vorab!


----------



## Adam1987 (26. April 2019)

Jefe schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Dune in Alu, habe letztes Jahr mal in einem "Fachgespräch" im Shuttlebus gehört das ab Modelljahr 2016 der Hinterbau deutlich steifer sei als in den Jahren davor und wenn schon gebraucht, man besser eins ab diesem Jahrgang nimmt. Kann jemand diese Aussage verifizieren? Dann noch die Frage warum man gebraucht deutlich und auffällig mehr Dune Carbon findet als Alu, droht da nach 2 Jahren Ungemach? Danke vorab!



Werde nächste Woche mein 2017er Alu Dune Rahmen in M verkaufen. Wenn du Interesse hast schick mir ne PN.


----------



## Jefe (26. April 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche mein 2017er Alu Dune Rahmen in M verkaufen. Wenn du Interesse hast schick mir ne PN.


...Danke, ich brauche laut Größentabelle L, bin 184.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (27. April 2019)

Jefe schrieb:


> habe letztes Jahr mal in einem "Fachgespräch" im Shuttlebus gehört das ab Modelljahr 2016 der Hinterbau deutlich steifer sei als in den Jahren davor und wenn schon gebraucht, man besser eins ab diesem Jahrgang nimmt. Kann jemand diese Aussage verifizieren?


Das stimmt. Der Hinterbau wurde 2017 überarbeitet und ist jetzt symmetrisch verstrebt und dadurch deutlich steifer geworden. Beim Vorgänger gabs mehrere Brüche an der Kettenstrebe, auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Jefe (29. April 2019)

PlanB schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Der Hinterbau wurde 2017 überarbeitet



Also erst 2017? Dann besser kein 2016er Modell nehmen? Ich wiege fahrfertig sicherlich gut 93KG (inkl. 2l Wasser,Rucksack etc.).


----------



## DarkRusher (29. April 2019)

Bei einem Dune Carbon kannst du auch ein 2016er nehmen. Bei dem Carbon sind 2016/2017/2018 gleich.



Jefe schrieb:


> Dann noch die Frage warum man gebraucht deutlich und auffällig mehr Dune Carbon findet als Alu, droht da nach 2 Jahren Ungemach? Danke vorab!


Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber bisher habe ich hier im Forum oder wo anders noch nichts gehört bzgl. irgendwelcher Rahmenbrüche beim Dune Carbon.


----------



## PlanB (2. Mai 2019)

Jefe schrieb:


> Also erst 2017? Dann besser kein 2016er Modell nehmen? Ich wiege fahrfertig sicherlich gut 93KG (inkl. 2l Wasser,Rucksack etc.).


Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen. Nein, auf keinen Fall ein 2016er nehmen, bei >90 kg schon gar nicht. Überarbeitung kam zum Modelljahr 2017 (auch wenn diese schon im September 2016 ausgeliefert wurden). Ist relativ einfach am Hinterbau zu erkennen. Die alten Rahmen haben nur links eine dicke Strebe zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe, ab 2017 haben die Hinterbauten Streben auf beiden Seiten, sind also mehr oder weniger symmetrisch abgestützt. Außerdem wurde der Buckel auf dem Oberrohr etwas entschärft.


----------



## Jefe (2. Mai 2019)

PlanB schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen. Nein, auf keinen Fall ein 2016er nehmen, bei >90 kg schon gar nicht. Überarbeitung kam zum Modelljahr 2017 (auch wenn diese schon im September 2016 ausgeliefert wurden). Ist relativ einfach am Hinterbau zu erkennen. Die alten Rahmen haben nur links eine dicke Strebe zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe, ab 2017 haben die Hinterbauten Streben auf beiden Seiten, sind also mehr oder weniger symmetrisch abgestützt.



Danke, hast mich vermutlich vor einem Fehler bewahrt! Puuh..


----------



## dh-noob (2. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre den Float X2 und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nachdem ich bei einem Kollegen den DHX2 im Santa Cruz testen konnte bin ich am Grübeln. Hat jemand den selben Wechsel gemacht? Wie waren die Erfahrungen?

Fahre meinen X2 mit maximalen Spacern, 30% SAG. Nutzt den Federweg echt ganz gut und ich bin ja eigentlich zufrieden. Nur das Ansprechverhalten war beim DHX2 sehr heiß 

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Barcode (4. Mai 2019)

Moin moin,

ich habe gleich zwei Themen.
Is schon jemand das Dune mit einer 160 mm 29er Gabel gefahren? Ich mag das Überrollverhalten von 29" Laufrädern, komme dank meiner kurzen Beine aber besser mit 27,5" Rädern am Heck klar.

Ich habe ein Dune R (2018) mit DPX2 und finde das Ansprechverhalten ein wenig behäbig. Kommt mir so vor als wenn die Buchsen des Dämpfer ein wenig zu viel Reibung hätten. Hat hier schon jemand Huber Buchsen ausprobiert?


----------



## gravitydoc99 (6. Mai 2019)

Barcode schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe gleich zwei Themen.
> Is schon jemand das Dune mit einer 160 mm 29er Gabel gefahren? Ich mag das Überrollverhalten von 29" Laufrädern, komme dank meiner kurzen Beine aber besser mit 27,5" Rädern am Heck klar.
> ...



Servus, habs vorgestern umgebaut. Marzocchi Z1 mit 160mm.
Konnte es nur mal kurz auf dem Hometrail testen: 
-> etwas höhere Front kommt mir sehr entgegen
-> wirkt deutlich verspielter (Lenkwinkel hat sich um ca. 1 Grad geändert)

Kann demnächst mal genauere Info's geben, wenn ich mal paar Runden gefahren bin.


----------



## Barcode (6. Mai 2019)

Yupp, gib dann bitte mal Feedback.

Höhere Front ist für mich eher schlecht. Könnte aber noch von meinem 20 mm Rise Lenker auf einen 10 mm Rise gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sg88 (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre seit ca 6 Monaten das Mondraker Dune R in L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80m.
Bin soweit auch zufrieden, würde mir nur manchmal wünschen das das Bike in engen 180 Grad Anliegern leichter um die Ecke zu bringen wäre. Sicherlich hängt das auch mit meiner nicht perfekten Fahrtechnik zusammen, habe aber gemerkt das ich mit Bikes mit einem kürzeren Reach wesentlich besser zurecht komme.
Daher meine Frage an euch, habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wie ich das Bike evtl. etwas agiler bekomme?


----------



## Adam1987 (10. Juni 2019)

sg88 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre seit ca 6 Monaten das Mondraker Dune R in L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80m.
> Bin soweit auch zufrieden, würde mir nur manchmal wünschen das das Bike in engen 180 Grad Anliegern leichter um die Ecke zu bringen wäre. Sicherlich hängt das auch mit meiner nicht perfekten Fahrtechnik zusammen, habe aber gemerkt das ich mit Bikes mit einem kürzeren Reach wesentlich besser zurecht komme.
> Daher meine Frage an euch, habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wie ich das Bike evtl. etwas agiler bekomme?



Die Erkenntnis hatte ich nach nem halben Jahr auf dem Dune auch. Bei mir sind es 1,73m und ein M. Definitiv ein gutes Rad und ein Klasse Hinterbau aber für meinen Fahrstil und auch die Strecken die ich bevorzuge/fahre ne Ecke zu lang das Bike. Bin jetzt von den 475 auf 445mm reach zurück und fühle mich wieder viel sicherer und aktiver auf dem Bike.

Mein Rahmen steht noch zum Verkauf, vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative für dich, müsstest ja nur einmal alles umsetzen.


----------



## sg88 (10. Juni 2019)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis hatte ich nach nem halben Jahr auf dem Dune auch. Bei mir sind es 1,73m und ein M. Definitiv ein gutes Rad und ein Klasse Hinterbau aber für meinen Fahrstil und auch die Strecken die ich bevorzuge/fahre ne Ecke zu lang das Bike. Bin jetzt von den 475 auf 445mm reach zurück und fühle mich wieder viel sicherer und aktiver auf dem Bike.
> 
> Mein Rahmen steht noch zum Verkauf, vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative für dich, müsstest ja nur einmal alles umsetzen.



Was meinst du mit einmal umsetzen?

... ah du meinst das ich deinen Rahmen nehme oder?


----------



## Adam1987 (10. Juni 2019)

sg88 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit einmal umsetzen?
> 
> ... ah du meinst das ich deinen Rahmen nehme oder?



Genau, wäre ja alles passend und du würdest auf 475 reach kommen. Ne andere Möglichkeit den Reach effektiv zu verkürzen wenn sonst alles passt gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2019)

Hi.
Wenn du Spacer unter deinen Vorbau setzt, verkürzt sich dein Reach.
Musst mal schauen, was sich für dich noch gut anfühlt. Zu hoch würde ich es auch nicht machen.
Ich habe bei mir 2cm Spacer. In erster Linie wegen steileren Strecken.
Inkl. Steuersatz ist so mein Reach um ca. 1,5cm „verkürzt“.
Eventuell ist es bei dir aber auch der Radstand, der dir in engen Kurven Probleme macht.
Ansonsten kannst du natürlich noch an deiner Technik feilen. Hier hast du sicher das größte Potential, bezogen auf dein „Problem“.
Ach ja, hast du den originalen Vorbau montiert? In 30er Länge?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## sg88 (11. Juni 2019)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wenn du Spacer unter deinen Vorbau setzt, verkürzt sich dein Reach.
> Musst mal schauen, was sich für dich noch gut anfühlt. Zu hoch würde ich es auch nicht machen.
> Ich habe bei mir 2cm Spacer. In erster Linie wegen steileren Strecken.
> ...



Hey,

Danke für den Input, das mit den spacern werde ich mal versuchen. 
Und ja es ist aktuell noch der original Vorbau verbaut.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGreenMonster (13. Juni 2019)

Es geht hierbei aber nicht nur um den Reach! Bspw. hat mein Kona Process denselben Reach wie mein Dune (beide XL und 510 bzw 508mm) und den exakt gleichen Radstand.
Die restl. Geometrie unterscheidet sich jedoch dahin, dass am Kona die Kettenstreben 5mm kürzer und der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher ist. Und allein dadurch ist es in engen Kehren schon wendiger als das Dune. Es kippt quasi besser ein. Dafür bietet das Dune aber insgesamt mehr Rückmeldung.

Hinzu kommt auch der Kopf: Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel, habe ich mich auf dem Kona bspw. eher getraut, in engen Kehren auch die steilere Innenlinie aber breitere zu nehmen, sodass ich besser rumkomme. Als ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte, habe ich das auch mit dem Dune gemacht. Meine Fahrtechnik hatte sich also schlagartig verbessert.


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Juni 2019)

sg88 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Danke für den Input, das mit den spacern werde ich mal versuchen.
> Und ja es ist aktuell noch der original Vorbau verbaut.
> ...


Ok, der ist schön kurz.
Sind deine Kettenstreben auf 430mm oder 440mm eingestellt?
Auf 430 ist das Dune schön agil in den Kurven; mit den 440er Dropouts muss man ein bißchen mehr arbeiten in den Kurven.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## sg88 (15. Juni 2019)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ok, der ist schön kurz.
> Sind deine Kettenstreben auf 430mm oder 440mm eingestellt?
> Auf 430 ist das Dune schön agil in den Kurven; mit den 440er Dropouts muss man ein bißchen mehr arbeiten in den Kurven.
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Ok jetzt muss ich passen, von wo bis wo muss ich das denn messen, bzw. wie sehe ich das denn? 
Und was muss ich ggf alles machen um das anzupassen?


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Juni 2019)

hmm, ich finde, dass es sich mit dem längeren Radstand ausgewogener fährt, beim L.
Anbei ein Bild von den Ausfallenden für den langen Radstand. Bei den kürzeren ist das Achsengewinde 10mm weiter rechts und das Schaltauge natürlich auch.


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> hmm, ich finde, dass es sich mit dem längeren Radstand ausgewogener fährt, beim L.
> ...


Das denke ich auch; es gab ja auch mal einen größeren Bericht/ Test (bezogen auf's Dune) darüber bei Pinkbike.
Mein Vorschlag ist aber direkt an den Fragesteller mit seinem "Problem" gerichtet. Vielleicht hilft es ihm.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## sg88 (15. Juni 2019)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch; es gab ja auch mal einen größeren Bericht/ Test (bezogen auf's Dune) darüber bei Pinkbike.
> Mein Vorschlag ist aber direkt an den Fragesteller mit seinem "Problem" gerichtet. Vielleicht hilft es ihm.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Danke für euren input, ich probiere mich mal daran aus


----------



## sg88 (15. Juni 2019)

sg88 schrieb:


> Danke für euren input, ich probiere mich mal daran aus



Hm ich glaube bei mir kann ich da nix umsetzen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (15. Juni 2019)

stimmt, da kann man nichts ändern. Dachte, du fährst das Carbon, weil du auch im Carbon-Faden gefragt hattest. Sorry.


----------



## sg88 (15. Juni 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> stimmt, da kann man nichts ändern. Dachte, du fährst das Carbon, weil du auch im Carbon-Faden gefragt hattest. Sorry.



Kein Problem, trotzdem vielen Dank !


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juni 2019)

Die Kettenstreben beim Alu-Dune haben sowieso 330mm; also die kurze Einstellung beim Carbon-Dune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. Juni 2019)

Hatte mir einen Fox X2 in 216*63 ausgeborgt um zu testen warum der Dämpfer nicht ins Alu Dune passt. Die Kabelführung ist das Problem. Wenn die nicht wäre müsste es sich ausgehen. Garantiert ist das aber nicht. Hat schon wer probiert die Kabelführung weg zu feilen/fräsen?


----------



## michel77 (19. Juni 2019)

Einen habe ich schon beim Umbau vom Float X ohne EVOL auf einen mit entfernt. Der andere kommt auch noch weg, wenn ich den DHX2 einbaue. Den Float X2 habe ich nicht in Betracht gezogen, weil ich meine, dass die Luftkammer so groß ist, dass sie zwar bei entfernten Zughaltern in die Dämpferbox passt, man den Zug aber nicht daran vorbei führen kann. Beim DHX2 werde ich den Zug durch die Feder führen und ihn in dem Bereich der Feder befestigen, der minimal bewegt wird, also etwa zwischen unterem und mittlerem Drittel, dann sollte es, hoffe ich, passen.

Das 2016er Alu hatte wegen der Kammer des Float X EVOL schon keine Halter mehr an der Innenseite, stattdessen kleine Bohrungen für Kabelbinder an der Hinterkante der Box, um den Zug dort entlang zu führen, wo aber ohne Halter auch nur minimal mehr Luft ist als bei der alten Führung mit Halter. Der Float DPX2 würde gerade so eben mit der ursprünglichen Zugführung passen.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (22. Juni 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> Einen habe ich schon beim Umbau vom Float X ohne EVOL auf einen mit entfernt.


wie macht man das am besten? mit einem dremel?


----------



## michel77 (22. Juni 2019)

So habe ich es gemacht, mit Hilfe einer Flexwelle.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (23. Juni 2019)

Sers. 

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir den Dune R von 2019 zuzulegen. Hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass der Alurahmen bei einigen in der Vergangenheit brach. 

Ich habe vor, relativ viel damit im Park zu fahren und habe keine Lust auf einen gebrochenen Rahmen nach 1-2 Jahren. Hat sich da was inzwischen getan oder sind die Rahmen immer noch anfällig?

Wie steht es mit dem DPX 2 Dämpfer, taugt er was in dem Rahmen?

Einige aus dem Faden haben sich einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut. Ist der originale Winkel für große Menschen, 1,86, zu steil, wenn man aggressiv fährt?

Und zu guter letzt, sind die verbauten Lager immer noch so durchschnittlich, wie hier geschrieben?

Schwanke gerade zwischen Dune und Patrol mit einer Tendenz zum Dune.


----------



## wonderstone (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo, habe gerade alle Lager im Rahmen von meinem 2015er Dune getauscht. Hat jemand die Drehmomente parat? Ist Alu. Explosionszeichnung scheint es nicht zu geben. Zumindest hab ich keine gefunden... Auch mit google nicht


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Juni 2019)

wonderstone schrieb:


> Hallo, habe gerade alle Lager im Rahmen von meinem 2015er Dune getauscht. Hat jemand die Drehmomente parat? Ist Alu. Explosionszeichnung scheint es nicht zu geben. Zumindest hab ich keine gefunden... Auch mit google nicht


schwieriger als gedacht. habe nur die angaben für 2019 gefunden:



Die Explosionszeichnung für das 2015er findest du hier:


			https://www.mondraker.com/uploads/maintances/dune-2014-20190207170850-en.pdf


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Juni 2019)

WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir den Dune R von 2019 zuzulegen. Hier im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass der Alurahmen bei einigen in der Vergangenheit brach.
> 
> Ich habe vor, relativ viel damit im Park zu fahren und habe keine Lust auf einen gebrochenen Rahmen nach 1-2 Jahren. Hat sich da was inzwischen getan oder sind die Rahmen immer noch anfällig?


soweit mir bekannt ist früher der hinterbau gelegentlich nicht-antriebsseitig bei der kettenstrebe gerissen. der hinterbau wurde für 2017 komplett überarbeitet. seit dem habe ichvon keinen rissen mehr gehört. ich habe auch von gebrochenen dämpferbolzen gehört. das problem dürfte aber durch ein anderes bolzen design behoben worden sein.
ich fahre das 2015er Dune seit 2016 und habe es nicht geschont. es hält bis jetzt tadellos. da ich im bikepark aber mit DH bike unterwegs bin und ich mit rund 80 kg nicht der schwerste bin hat meine aussage nicht besonders viel gewicht...



WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Wie steht es mit dem DPX 2 Dämpfer, taugt er was in dem Rahmen?


der passt schon ganz gut und der ist sicher besser als der float x den sie früher verbaut haben. X2 oder DHX2 sind aber für bikepark sicher zu präferieren.



WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Einige aus dem Faden haben sich einen Winkelsteuersatz verbaut. Ist der originale Winkel für große Menschen, 1,86, zu steil, wenn man aggressiv fährt?


das dune hat aktuell 65,5grad LW. das ist jetzt nicht der aggressivste LW aber man kommt damit schon gut den berg runter. winkelsteuersätze kann man problemlos verbauen (was beim nomad z.b. nicht geht).


WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt, sind die verbauten Lager immer noch so durchschnittlich, wie hier geschrieben?


meine sind jetzt nach 3 jahren mit relativ wenig KM laufleistung rau (keine 500km laufleistung pro jahr). wenn man viel fährt halten die maximal ein jahr.


WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Schwanke gerade zwischen Dune und Patrol mit einer Tendenz zum Dune.


genau vor der gleichen wahl bin ich damals auch gestanden und habe mich für das dune entschieden. bin glücklich mit dem bike, aber im nachhinein hätte ich das patrol genommen, weil die lack qualität besser ist und man beim 2015er dune mit der dämpfer wahl stark eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (25. Juni 2019)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> soweit mir bekannt ist früher der hinterbau gelegentlich nicht-antriebsseitig bei der kettenstrebe gerissen. der hinterbau wurde für 2017 komplett überarbeitet. seit dem habe ichvon keinen rissen mehr gehört. ich habe auch von gebrochenen dämpferbolzen gehört. das problem dürfte aber durch ein anderes bolzen design behoben worden sein.
> ich fahre das 2015er Dune seit 2016 und habe es nicht geschont. es hält bis jetzt tadellos. da ich im bikepark aber mit DH bike unterwegs bin und ich mit rund 80 kg nicht der schwerste bin hat meine aussage nicht besonders viel gewicht...
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für die Infos! Werde jetzt aber doch das Patrol holen, weil da die Geo für mich mehr Sinn macht und der Rahmen an sich mMn besser konzipiert und verarbeitet ist. 

Bei beiden gefällt mir das mit den Kettenstreben, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so. Verstehe nicht, warum die nicht bei jeder Größe an den Hauptrahmen angepasst werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (26. Juni 2019)

WieFlascheLeer schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos! Werde jetzt aber doch das Patrol holen, weil da die Geo für mich mehr Sinn macht und der Rahmen an sich mMn besser konzipiert und verarbeitet ist.
> 
> Bei beiden gefällt mir das mit den Kettenstreben, ehrlich gesagt, nicht so. Verstehe nicht, warum die nicht bei jeder Größe an den Hauptrahmen angepasst werden.


also verarbeitet ist der aktuelle Dune rahmen mit sicherheit einwandfrei. und auch konzeptionell ist das Dune dem Patrol sicher nicht unterlegen. aber das Patrol schätze ich bei grobschlechtiger fahrweise als die wartungsarmere variante ein.
ich bin was die kettenstrebenlänge betrifft nicht der meinung, dass sie zwangsläufig grössenspezifisch sein sollte, weil es zu sehr an der vorlieben des fahrers liegt ob man lang oder kurz fährt. die variante mit variabler kettenstreben länge wie bei  beim dune carbon oder summum halte ich für ideal.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (26. Juni 2019)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> also verarbeitet ist der aktuelle Dune rahmen mit sicherheit einwandfrei. und auch konzeptionell ist das Dune dem Patrol sicher nicht unterlegen. aber das Patrol schätze ich bei grobschlechtiger fahrweise als die wartungsarmere variante ein.
> ich bin was die kettenstrebenlänge betrifft nicht der meinung, dass sie zwangsläufig grössenspezifisch sein sollte, weil es zu sehr an der vorlieben des fahrers liegt ob man lang oder kurz fährt. die variante mit variabler kettenstreben länge wie bei  beim dune carbon oder summum halte ich für ideal.




Na ja, das mit dem Sitzwinkel und dem BB beim Dune ist hinsichtlich des langen Hauptrahmens , für mich zumindest, schon „Designfehler“. Wird hier im Faden von anderen so unterstrichen. Der Lenkwinkel wird angepasst, beim Sitzwinkel wird der Sattel nach vorne geschoben, etc. Habe ich beim Patrol nicht so empfunden (beziehe mich nur auf das gelesene). 

Außerdem gibt es noch die Kleinigkeiten wie Zugführung, Kettenstrebenschutz usw, was das Konzept vom Patrol runder machen. 

Und was die Streben angeht, kann ich mit dem Argument, dass es nur die Vorlieben sind, nicht leben. Es muss in meinen Augen schon irgendein Verhältnis geben, damit die Balance passt. Alles andere hört sich für mich eher nach einem Kompromiss an, was dann Vorliebe genannt wird, weil man sich daran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Arcbound (2. Juli 2019)

Also mit einem Kaiser Projekt wird das ja schon ganz schön eng im Hinterbau von einem 18'er Alu-Dune


----------



## wonderstone (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo, hab gestern den Hinterbau von meinem 2015er Dune gebrochen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man da an einen neuen kommen könnte? Hab den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft. Garantie ist leider schon vorbei...


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. Juli 2019)

Mal freundlich an MR schreiben? Vielleicht liegt ja einer rum der eh nur Platz weg nimmt. Kost ja nix

Ansonsten Beileid, bei mir war's letzte Woche nur wieder Mal ein Lagerbolzen. Zum Glück nur am letzten Tag in Les Gets.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. Juli 2019)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> wie macht man das am besten? mit einem dremel?





hat mit einem metallsägeblatt auch funktioniert, allerdings ziemlich unschön. der Fox X2 passt trotzdem nicht rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (27. Juli 2019)

alle lager getauscht und DHX2 mit 450er SLS verbaut. der geht sich knapp aus. wichtig ist dabei, dass nur fox federn passen, weil die einen aussendurchmesser von 51-52mm haben.
SAG passt für mich bei ~80kg körpergewicht mit der 450er feder gut. sind ~30%. 2-pos switch vermisse ich nicht, tritt sich berg auf sehr gut.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (13. August 2019)

habe blöderweise keine edelstahllager am unteren umlenkhebel verbaut. nach ein paar nassen ausfahrten bildet sich flugrost, ärgerlich.


----------



## wahata (18. August 2019)

Gibt es zufällig eine Liste welche Dämpfer schon erfolgreich im Alu Dune eingebaut und getestet wurden?


----------



## Jenson76 (23. August 2019)

oh, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, eine oben angepinnte Liste wäre praktisch..
Ich hab ein 2017er Dune XR Alu. Ein DHX2 ohne 2-Pos würde also passen, wenn man die Ösen wegflext. Wie weit müsste man den 2-Pos Switch den runterfeilen, damit der passt?
DPX2 passt?
Float X2 kann man komplett vergessen, oder?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (30. August 2019)

Jenson76 schrieb:


> oh, das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, eine oben angepinnte Liste wäre praktisch..


mit einer Tabelle müsste sich das eigentlich recht übersichtlich machen lassen. z.b.

Dune Alu JahrgangFox Float XFox DPX2Fox X2Öhlins STX22Öhlins TTXFox DHX2Sonstige Coil Dämpfer2015 (216x63)Janeinja (kabelführung abfeilen)Nur mit Feder OD < 52mm2016 (216x63)Janeinja (kabelführung abfeilen)Nur mit Feder OD < 52mm2017 (216x63)JaneinJaJaja (kabelführung abfeilen)Nur mit Feder OD < 52mm2018 (205x65)Ja?ja ??2019 (205x65)JaJa?ja ??



Jenson76 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein 2017er Dune XR Alu. Ein DHX2 ohne 2-Pos würde also passen, wenn man die Ösen wegflext. Wie weit müsste man den 2-Pos Switch den runterfeilen, damit der passt?


das ist das letzte baujahr mit 216x63mm einbaumass. ab 2018 ist hat das alu dune 205x65mm trunion mount. oder?
wo hast du gelesen, dass man den 2-pos hebel runterfeilen muss? @EVHD hat davon in seinem Post nichts erwähnt unter




__





						Mondraker Dune; Tech, Tipps und mehr
					

Moinsen,   ich will mir evtl. ein Alu Dune von 2017 in M zulegen und hab zwei Fragen:  1. Passt ein DVO Topaz in den Hinterbau?  2. Welche max. Einstecktiefe hat das Sattelrohr ?   Gruß  Adam




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Jenson76 schrieb:


> DPX2 passt?


sollte passen, ist ab 2018 der standard dämpfer.


Jenson76 schrieb:


> Float X2 kann man komplett vergessen, oder?


ja, leider. ich habs hier probiert, es geht sich nicht aus.


----------



## Arcbound (7. September 2019)

Wenn ich am Alu-Dune hinten eine 203er Scheibe fahren möchte, brauche ich einen +43 Adapter, oder?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (8. September 2019)

Arcbound schrieb:


> Wenn ich am Alu-Dune hinten eine 203er Scheibe fahren möchte, brauche ich einen +43 Adapter, oder?


Ja, hinten ist eine PM160 Aufnahme. Also sollte +43 passen.


----------



## 0skill (23. September 2019)

Hat schon mal jemand einen Marzocchi 053 um Dune verbaut?
Wie performt der im Dune?
Möchte etwas für mehr endprogression 
Der DHX2 geht zwar gut schlägt mir aber zu oft durch


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. September 2019)

0skill schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand einen Marzocchi 053 um Dune verbaut?
> Wie performt der im Dune?
> Möchte etwas für mehr endprogression
> Der DHX2 geht zwar gut schlägt mir aber zu oft durch


Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Artikel weiter? Oder Du findest eine Antwort im Thread zum 053?
Interessant, dass der DHX2 bei Dir durchschlägt. Welche Einstellungen und SAG fährst Du?
Hab es bei 82kg, einer 450lbs Feder (30% SAG), den von Mondraker empfohlenen Settings und halbwegs ambitionierter Fahrweise nicht geschafft.


----------



## Arcbound (7. Oktober 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Boost-Achsen im Alu-Dune mit Bosst 148 Hinterbau passen? Würde z.B. eine BlackLock 12.3B: Für Maxle Boost - 182mm Gesamtlänge - 20mm Gewindelänge - M12x1.75 passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenson76 (4. November 2019)

Ich habe mich nun entschieden, einen Coil in mein 2017 Dune Alu einzubauen. Mondraker hat hier eine Übersicht der empfohlenen Federhärte für die 2018er Modelle. Kann man das so auf die 2017er Linie übernehmen? Dann läge ich mit meinen fahrfertigen 68kg irgendwo zwischen 400 und 450.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (4. November 2019)

Zwischen 2017 und 2018 sollte sich die Kinematik nicht wahnsinnig verändert haben auch wenn 2018 auf trunion mount umgestellt worden ist. Du kannst also die 400lbs als Startpunkt nehmen. Ist aber auch ein bisschen von den eigenen Vorlieben und der Fahrweise abhängig. Der TFTuned Spring Kalkulator spuckt für deine gewicht überhaupt nur 350lbs aus (https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator).
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du bei einem 2017er Dune problemlos alle Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen kannst. Das würde ich erst prüfen. Bei 2016 und früheren Modellen könnte man z.b. nur fox Federn nutzen weil die den geringsten Aussendurchmesser hatten.


----------



## Jenson76 (4. November 2019)

Die Fox mit 52mm müssten passen, den Zughalter hab ich schon weggedremelt.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (4. November 2019)

Dann stehen die Chancen gut.


----------



## Jenson76 (4. November 2019)

Ich werde berichten


----------



## dh-noob (4. November 2019)

Jenson76 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun entschieden, einen Coil in mein 2017 Dune Alu einzubauen. Mondraker hat hier eine Übersicht der empfohlenen Federhärte für die 2018er Modelle. Kann man das so auf die 2017er Linie übernehmen? Dann läge ich mit meinen fahrfertigen 68kg irgendwo zwischen 400 und 450.


Also mir hat für den DHX2 der Fox Federkalkulator https://www.foxracingshox.de/fox-spring-calculator sehr geholfen.
Habe nackt 66 Kg und bin auf eine 375er Feder gegangen. SAG bei 28-29% und super für Enduro (Drops <1,5m und mit Landung), kein Bikepark mit Monster-Sprüngen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. November 2019)

Hi.
Ich wiege fahrfertig knapp 70kg und fahre eine 425er Feder (in meinem 2017er Dune).
Hatte auch mal eine 400er drin, die aber gerade bei Drops, zu weich war.
Mit der 425er fühlt sich der Hinterbau auch lebendiger an.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Jenson76 (2. Januar 2020)

Fährt jemand das 2017er Dune XR Alu mit einer SRAM GX? Wenn ich das Schaltwerk mit dem Chaingap Tool richtig einstelle, muss ich die Schraube bis zum Äußersten rausdrehen, so dass sie fast rausfällt. Es funktioniert zwar, aber die Schraube steht halt extrem weit raus, was bei einem Sturz echt blöd ausgehen kann.


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Januar 2020)

es ist bekannt, dass Mondraker so einige Schaltaugen nicht nach Vorgabe (zB von Sram) fertigt/gefertigt hat. An meinem Foxy hab ich das gleiche Problem. Nicht gerade vorbildlich und recht nervig, auch in Hinblick des Preises.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (7. Januar 2020)

Der klassische Riss am Hinterbau hat sich bei mir angekündigt:


 


Zum Glück habe ich bei einem verlässlichen und schnellen Händler gekauft. Obwohl die Mondraker Garantiebestimmungen für den Hinterbau explizit nur 2 Jahre gewähren wurde mir anstandslos ein Ersatzhinterbau geschickt.


 


Sorry für die schlechten Photos, aber man sieht, dass am neue Hinterbau weniger gefräst ist. Gewichtsunterschied sind ca. 50g.

Am Wochenende endlich abgeklebt und montiert. Fährt sich nach wie vor sehr gut.


----------



## Jenson76 (12. Februar 2020)

An die Coil-Fraktion: Wo habt ihr den Zug für die dropper post verlegt? Beim 2017er Alu würde es nur gehen, wenn ich den Zug unten um das Tretlager herumlege und dann von hinten zwischen der Feder und Rahmen durchgehe. So wie ich das sehe, würde an dieser Stelle beim Einfedern sogar eher mehr Platz frei. Trotzdem alles sehr spack. 
Ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf meine Vyron und habe gesehen, dass die OneUp V2 extrem niedrig baut und in den Rahmen passen würde.


----------



## Jenson76 (18. Februar 2020)

So, OneUp V2 passt. Kann sie sogar tiefer im Rahmen versenken als die Vyron. Absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## ride-FX (23. Februar 2020)

Welche hast du da genau, bzw. wieviel mehr Einschubtiefe erreichst du mit der OneUp? 

Meine Frau hat ein Alu Dune in S mit Coil Dämpfer und da steht die 150er Vyron noch ordentlich raus. Wollte die jetzt eigentlich durch eine 150er Reverb ersetzen und auch wieder auf Luftdämpfer umbauen. Aber wenn die OneUp auch bei Coil Dämpfer passt, wäre das ne Option.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (24. Februar 2020)

Falls es wen interessiert ein Foto von alten und neuen Dämpferbolzen



An den alten sieht man Verschleißspuren, weil ich wohl schon länger mit defekten lagern unterwegs war. Die sind natürlich inzwischen getauscht.


----------



## Jenson76 (24. Februar 2020)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Welche hast du da genau, bzw. wieviel mehr Einschubtiefe erreichst du mit der OneUp?
> 
> Meine Frau hat ein Alu Dune in S mit Coil Dämpfer und da steht die 150er Vyron noch ordentlich raus. Wollte die jetzt eigentlich durch eine 150er Reverb ersetzen und auch wieder auf Luftdämpfer umbauen. Aber wenn die OneUp auch bei Coil Dämpfer passt, wäre das ne Option.


Ich habe mal gemessen. Ich kann die Stütze bis ca. 7cm reinschieben (Oberkante sattelklemme bis Oberkante der Sattelstützenmanschette) wobei die mitgelieferten zughülsen recht lang si d, wenn man so standard Schaltzughülsen nehmen würde, könnte man vielleicht noch einen Zentimeter rausholen. Insgesamt baut die sattelklemme aber sehr flach, was nochmal mehr Beinfreiheit bringt.
Ich bin 180cm und fahre das Dune in M. Voll ausgefahren habe ich die perfekte Pedalposition und eingefahren richtig viel Beinfreiheit.

Edith: Achso, ist die 180mm v2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jenson76 (24. Februar 2020)

Die zugverlegung ist etwas abenteuerlich, aber funktioniert.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (24. Februar 2020)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert ein Foto von alten und neuen Dämpferbolzen
> 
> 
> 
> An den alten sieht man Verschleißspuren, weil ich wohl schon länger mit defekten lagern unterwegs war. Die sind natürlich inzwischen getauscht.


Die Bolzen sind ein echter Schwachpunkt. Mir sind die beiden hohlgebohrten mit 1 Jahr Verzögerung gebrochen. Beim zweiten waren ebenfalls tiefe Rillen eingefressen.


----------



## Jenson76 (2. März 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für einen Bremsadapter hinten benötige, wenn ich von einer Saint auf eine MT7 wechsel? Checke das Thema Adapter nicht...

Achso, standardmäßige 180mm Scheiben


----------



## dh-noob (2. März 2020)

Hat jemand die langen Ausfallenden und würde diese veräußern? Fahre eine Dune Carbon 2017.
Wäre interessant mal zum Testen 

ERLEDIGT


----------



## TheGreenMonster (2. März 2020)

Jenson76 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für einen Bremsadapter hinten benötige, wenn ich von einer Saint auf eine MT7 wechsel? Checke das Thema Adapter nicht...
> 
> Achso, standardmäßige 180mm Scheiben



Die Adapter sind doch nur für die Scheibengröße. Wenn der Durchmesser der Bremsscheiben unverändert bleibt, brauchst du auch keinen neuen Adapter.


----------



## Jenson76 (2. März 2020)

Ok, dachte, dass die Bremssättel evtl. anders konstruiert sind und von daher nicht passen.


----------



## ragazza (5. März 2020)

Jenson76 schrieb:


> Ok, dachte, dass die Bremssättel evtl. anders konstruiert sind und von daher nicht passen.


das kann schon mal vorkommen, ist aber seeehr selten. Passt meistens.


----------



## AlexAndreas (17. August 2020)

Hi,
ich hab noch ein 2015er Dune R und brauche einen Ersatzdämpfer. 
Ob Rock Shox oder Fox ist eigentlich egal, der soll herhalten wenn der originale im Service ist.
Gibt es irgendeinen Tune auf den ich achten sollte?


----------



## Orlo (29. August 2020)

*Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS XVOL in Mondraker Dune Carbon R 2018 eingebaut*

Hallo Leute, Mondraker schreibt ja in seiner FAQ zum Dune Carbon: auf die Frage "WELCHE DÄMPFER KÖNNEN AM DUNE CARBON VERBAUT WERDEN?" die Antwort "...  RockShox Vivid Air oder Cane Creek Double Barrel Air / Coil sind nicht kompatibel."

Ich habe zu berichten, dass das so nicht stimmt. Ich habe vor kurzem in meinem *Dune Carbon R 2018* den *Fox Float X2 Performance* erfolgreich durch einen *Cane Creek DB Air CS 216x63* (sogar mit *XVOL Air Can*) ersetzt und wollte das hier mal zeigen, falls es jemanden interessiert. Ob der normale Air Can auch passt, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, vermute aber, das es gleichermaßen funktioniert.




 



Ein paar Punkte sind dabei zu beachten.

Warum sollte der Cane Creek nicht passen? Um das zu prüfen, habe ich mir die Cane Creek-Zeichnung im Maßstab 1:1 ausgedruckt und Papiermodelle im ausgefederten und im eingefederten Zustand in Front- und Seitenansicht daraus ausgeschnitten.
Im Vergleich mit dem Float X2 dachte ich, der Ausgleichsbehälter sei zu lang und würde beim Einfedern Kontakt mit dem Unterrohr bekommen. Oder der Durchmesser des Luftbehälters ganz unten sei zu groß und würde Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau bekommen. Oder der Durchmesser des Luftbehälters würde sowieso nicht zwischen die Gabelung des Sitzrohrs passen. Oder das Luftventil würde irgendwo Kontakt haben.
Das ist aber alles nicht der Fall. Das Ding passt rein.
Da der DB Air im Unterschied zum DB Inline (!) oder Fox einen Augendurchmesser von *14,7 mm* und nicht 15,08 mm hat, kann man für den DB Air nur die Cane Creek Norglide-Buchsen als Gleitlager verwenden.
Deshalb konnte ich das *obere Buchsenset* vom Fox nicht verwenden, sondern musste das Cane Creek Buchenset mit 22,2 mm Breite, 14,7 mm Außendurchmesser, 12,7 mm Lagerdurchmesser und 10 mm Bohrung bestellen, z.B. hier von TNC.
Beim *unteren Buchsenset* wird eine Breite von 16,0 mm, 14,7 mm Außendurchmesser, 12,7 mm Lagerdurchmesser und 10 mm Bohrung benötigt. Ein 16 mm breites Cane Creek Buchsenset ist aber nicht mit einer 10 mm Bohrung erhältlich. Die einzige funktionierende Lösung war hier, das vorhandene Set vom Fox-Dämpfer zu verwenden (bestehend aus Achse, Distanzscheiben und Dichtungen), aber ohne das Fox-Gleitlager, das ja den falschen Außendurchmesser von 15,08 hätte. Stattdessen passt ja die 12,7 mm Achse auch in das Cane Creek Norglide Gleitlager. Beim oberen Auge funktionierte diese Austauschbarkeit aufgrund der Geometrie der dortigen IGUS-Gleitlager nicht.
Das Fehlen dieses Cane Creek-Buchsensets ist für mich der einzige nachvollziehbare Grund, warum Mondraker schreiben könnte: "... nicht kompatibel".
Leider habe ich beim Einbau keine Fotos von den Buchsensets gemacht; ich hoffe, die Beschreibung reicht.
Beim XVOL Air Can ist der Ventilbereich so breit, dass er nicht nach vorne gedreht werden kann. Er würde nicht zwischen Ausgleichsbehälter und Rahmen passen. Die *einzige mögliche Ventilposition* ist nach hinten gedreht, also zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterbau.
Es könnte sein, dass der schmalere Ventilansatz beim Standard Air Can wie beim Fox schräg nach vorne gedreht werden kann, das weiß ich aber nicht sicher.
Das nach hinten gedrehte Ventil verursacht nun ein anderes unschönes aber lösbares Kompatibilitätsproblem: Die *Zugänglichkeit für die Dämpferpumpe*. Bei meiner - und wohl auch bei den meisten anderen Pumpen - lässt sich der Schlauch nicht ohne weiteres auf das Ventil schrauben, weil er einfach zu sperrig ist. Deshalb musste ich mir eine 90°-Winkelverschraubung bestellen:




Wie ich gleich erklären werde, benötigt man ein Set mit mehreren dieser Verschraubungen, z.B. dies hier:




Diese Verschraubungen haben beim Aufschrauben das Problem, dass der Sockel im Inneren deutlich früher den Ventilstößel eindrückt als die Dichtung abdichtet. Dadurch entweicht die komplette Luft aus dem Dämpfer, bevor man die Verschraubung aufgeschraubt hat. Um dies zu verhindern, muss man die Winkelverschraubung "tunen", indem man eine Dichtung aus einer nicht benötigten Verschraubung entnimmt (zurecht gebogene Büroklammer hilft) und in die benötigte einsetzt:


 





Im unteren Bild (hier schon gefettet) sieht man, dass nach dem Einsetzen der zweiten Dichtung dieselbe über den Sockel erhaben ist und nicht mehr umgekehrt. Dadurch wird das Ventil zur Umgebung abgedichtet, bevor der Sockel den Stößel eindrückt, und die Luft bleibt beim Aufschrauben im Dämpfer.

So sieht das Befüllen dann aus:





So, jetzt dürft Ihr *bloß nicht* den Fehler machen, den ich dann gemacht habe - nämlich probehalber einfedern, bevor Ihr die Pumpe wieder abgeschraubt habt. Dann bricht natürlich sofort das Ventil ab. Und das ist derzeit ziemlich schwer zu bekommen. Solltet Ihr genauso blöd sein wie ich:
Es passt bei meinem älteren Modell ausschließlich das alte Cane Creek Legacy Air Charge Valve Kit AD1010 (Bild siehe hier).
*Die neuesten Modelle* ab 2020 haben offenbar das neuere, länger bauende Ventil BAD2194 (früher unter der Nr. AD0783). *ACHTUNG:* Dadurch könnte es sein, dass die neuesten Dämpfer sich mit diesem Ventil nicht mehr so einbauen lassen, zumindest nicht mit dem Ventil nach hinten! Das alte und das neue Cane Creek Ventil sind auch nicht gegeneinander austauschbar, da sie verschiedene Gewinde haben!
Hier noch ein paar Fotos zum Bauraum:


 













 



*Mein Setup im Mondraker Dune Carbon 2018 (vorläufig) bei ca. 90 kg Fahrergewicht:*

Luftkammer
XVOL Air Can
150 psi für 18 mm Sag (ca. 28%)
Volumenspacer: 3

Dämpfung
LSC 16 von 22 Klicks
LSR 11 von 22 Klicks
HSC 2,0 von 4,0 Umdrehungen
HSR 2,0 von 4,0 Umdrehungen
jeweils von ganz offen
Bis auf die erhöhte Low-Speed-Druckstufe sind das zunächst die neutralen Werkseinstellungen.

Hinweis: Das von mir gebraucht erworbene Exemplar wurde vom Vorbesitzer mit einer Bladder anstelle des IFP-Kolbens im Ausgleichsbehälter getunt, könnte in Bezug auf die Gesamtreibung also noch besser sein als die Werksversion mit IFP.
*Auf dem Trail:*
Erste Fahreindrücke konnte ich auf einer Hausrunde sammeln - und ich bin erst einmal begeistert! Gegenüber dem Fox X2 Performance fühlt sich der DB Air viel aktiver und leichtgängiger an. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass er dem Untergrund deutlich aktiver folgt, auch im Uphill. Den gleichen Eindruck hatte ich schon einmal bei meinem anderen Bike, als ich den alten Fox RP23 gegen einen Cane Creek DB Air Inline getauscht hatte.

Den Cane Creek Climb Switch fand ich schon beim DB Air Inline super, hier scheint er mir noch deutlich wirksamer zu sein, jedenfalls wirksamer als der Hebel am X2.

Im Downhill schluckt er so butterweich und unbeeindruckt alle Unebenheiten, dass ich zum Teil absichtlich über Steine gefahren bin, die ich normalerweise umfahre, um irgendwie die Grenzen zu erspüren. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er das Dune nochmals spürbar laufruhiger macht und satter liegen lässt. Ich fühlte mich ein gutes Stück sicherer auf dem Bike.

Zu Kurven kann noch nicht allzu viel sagen, hatte aber wiederum den vorläufigem Eindruck von spürbar besserem Grip. Auf dieser Fahrt schienen mir alle Schlüsselstellen viel leichter zu fallen als sonst! Die Ausnutzung des Federwegs und Progression war auch gut, allerdings ohne größere Sprünge oder Drops.

Ob ich noch viel an den Einstellungen ändere, müssen die nächsten Touren zeigen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Leuten, die eine harte Fahrwerksabstimmung mögen und die viel besser und härter fahren als ich, das sahnige, schluckfreudige Verhalten evtl. zu zahm ist. Aber die Dämpfungseinstellungen bieten ja noch viel Spielraum in alle Richtungen.

*Abschließender Kommentar:*
Ich wundere mich etwas und finde es schade, dass derzeit so wenig über diesen Dämpfer berichtet wird und er so selten als Referenz in Tests auftaucht (da er ja schon länger technisch unverändert gebaut wird). Für mich scheint sich die Begeisterung damaliger Tester wohl zu bestätigen, das es sich hierbei immer noch um einen der besten erhältlichen Dämpfer handeln dürfte, und das bei angemessenem Preis.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mein Bericht den einen oder anderen inspirieren würde, das Gleiche zu probieren.


----------



## TheGreenMonster (29. August 2020)

Alle sagten: "Das geht nicht!" 
Dann kam einer, der wusste das nicht und hat es einfach gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobertTibor (27. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir jemand berichten, ob in das Dune R 2020 Alu eine RS Super Deluxe Ultimate Coil RCT von der Federbreite her rein passt?


----------



## Arcbound (15. September 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Problemen bei folgendem Gewinde?





Ich hab heute beim Service gemerkt, dass da nur noch grob die Hälfte der Gewindegänge vorhanden ist. 
Werde mir wohl da dann im Winter einen Helicoil einsetzen lassen (müssen).


----------



## beutelfuchs (17. September 2021)

Der Kollege lockert sich jedenfalls regelmaessig bei mir, was dann in Knarzen beim Einfedern muendet. Nach den Gewinde selbst habe ich geschaut, werde ich wohl besser mal machen...


----------



## Nuss_95 (17. September 2021)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Der Kollege lockert sich jedenfalls regelmaessig bei mir, was dann in Knarzen beim Einfedern muendet. Nach den Gewinde selbst habe ich geschaut, werde ich wohl besser mal machen...


Bei mir auch, war in dem Thread schon ein paar mal ein Thema.


----------



## Arcbound (19. September 2021)

Das hab ich aber z.B. noch nie wirklich bemerkt, dass sich die Achsen lockern. 🤔
Übernächste Woche geht's nochmal in die Alpen, danach frag ich mal meine Schrauber des Vertrauens an, ob die Erfahrungen mit Gewindereparatur haben.


----------



## Arcbound (27. November 2021)

So, bei mir gibt es Neuigkeiten bzgl. Gewinde:
Ich hab es zunächst mit einem Garantieantrag bei Mondraker probiert. Auch wenn es gar nicht so einfach war, einen Händler zu finden, der das übernimmt. Das war nötig, weil ich zwischendurch umgezogen bin, und mein alter Händler das Rad damals auch nur über einen befreundeten Händler besorgt hatte.
Der Garantieantrag wurde dann aber - auf spanisch (!) - abgelehnt. Gründe: angeblich mangelnder Service, weil entweder Lager fest, Bolzen locker, etc. Und natürlich, weil das Bike nicht bei Mondraker registriert war...

Heute dann bei einem kompetenten, kleinen Händler in der Heimat gewesen, die zufällig einen passenden Helicoil (M12 mit 1er Steigung scheint zumindest zu passen) da hatten. Hat dann 15 Minuten gedauert und 13,99€ plus was für die Kaffeekasse gekostet.

Gewinde alt:




Gewinde neu:


----------



## Bad_Brain (16. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre ein 2019er Dune R, seit kurzem knarzt es beim Treten, kommt vom lower Link an der Hauptrahmenbefestigung. Weiß jemand was da Abhilfe schafft bzw. gibt es eine Anleitung für einen Lagerservice? Bin vermutlich zu doof die SUFU richtig zu nutzen, darüber habe ich nichts gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. März 2022)

Kann nur fuer mein 2016er sprechen, aber da ist lower-link-knarzen regelmaessig angesagt. Einer der Link-Bolzen lockert sich einfach immer wieder. Schau dort mal reihum und zieh alles mit dem vorgegebenem Moment an bevor du anfaengst Lager rauszuklopfen.


----------



## Bad_Brain (4. August 2022)

Ich habe nach langer trial n error Methode herausgefunden, dass es die Sattelstütze ist, die im Sattelrohr knarzt 

Ich habe aber auch gleich eine weitere Frage, welche Dämpferbuchsenbreite brauche ich beim Dune 2019 16mm oder 20mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (4. August 2022)

Waren’s nicht 22 ?


----------



## Bad_Brain (5. August 2022)

@bugxx deshalb frage ich😂


----------



## Bad_Brain (5. August 2022)

Sinds definitiv 22mm oder 22,2mm?


----------

